# Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baloney!!!)



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Heads-up: VW*

We all know that synthetics are much better lubricants than mineral-base oils. They protect better and last longer... *BUT THEY DON'T LAST FOREVER...* as VW implies with their "Lifetime" automatic transmission fluid (ATF). In a legal context, "Lifetime" really means the duration of "VW Powertrain Warranty". Upon its expiration, the *$JOKE$* is on you. This "lifetime" language is not used only by VW but by many brands. 


After having done some reading about VW's _mysterious_ lifetime ATF, I just replaced the ATF and filter for my NB at 50k. The filter & oil pan were coated with a layer of sediment of shiny, metallic shavings. I didn't take any pictures but here's a thread posted by an Audi owner who had sent his used ATF to a lab for an oil analysis...
(note: Audi & VW use the same ATF): http://forums.audiworld.com/a8/msgs/22083.phtml ... look at the oil specs
new -vs- old fluid








new -vs- old filters








"lifetime" ATF cultivates lifetime metallic sods (shavings)








here are some photos of the filter & oil pan: http://www.audipages.com/Tech_....html
...and photos & report from a Passat'er: http://www.taligentx.com/passa....html
Like other car-makers, VW knows that most owners don't keep their cars too far pass 100k. So they extend and/or delete the specifications on some costly items... i.e. 105k timing belt change on 1.8T engines, "lifetime" fuel filter and ATF. This is a marketing twist to help sell cars by advertising "minimal" maintenance. 
So, if you intend to keep your VW for a while, do your bank account a favor by changing the ATF on a regular basis. This task is a bit complicated, but if you have the right tools & technical resource and want to do it yourself, most major VW/Audi auto-parts retailers (ie ECStuning, GermanAutoParts) now stock these VW-specific oils and filter kit. For the *01M* automatic, ask for the filter kit and ATF Pentosin G-052-162-A2, which is the same Part No. as VW's for Mk4. I would do the same with manual transmission oil, which is so much easier to change. 
BTW, if you ask VW service writers, they'll entertain you with that "sealed with lifetime" gibberish... by Corporate mandate, of course. But if you talk with a VW or Audi mechanic who has actually removed the transmission oil pan and changed the oil, he/she will tell you otherwise.








*UPDATE: relevant links for 01M transmission...
01M DIY instructions: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3780457
Wiring Harness replacement: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3888041
Pressure reading & adjustment: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...08524
Front mounted ATF cooler: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4457289 *

*My 01M current stat: 4th drain & refill + filter. Odometer reading: 218k miles.*
Cheers and good luck with your 01M !!!


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

The Audi vehicle maintenance schedules call for the same thing. A number of A8 owners were having transmissions replaced at 40k-60k miles until the person (PaulW) you linked to on that Audi forum started on a mission to get people to change the filter and fluid first (saved most of the ones initially told they needed a new one by dealers) and for everyone to adopt an interval around 40k miles. A the link you included that owner (of a 4.2 litre A6 )reported he had a sample of the fluid he removed during a change at 32k miles analyzed and the lab recommended an immediate change due to the level of contaminates. ZF, the maker of the particular automatic in these cases does recommend a more frequent interval if you speak with one of their people (they do not publish anything to this effect that is in the public domain).
My experience with auto transmissions in the past has been the first change was most important as this encompasses the contaminates generated during break-in as well as normal wear (and fluid breakdown - which is much less of an issue wuth synthetics).
By the way, I have similar lifetime transmission fluid advertising from BMW. I guess marketing is winning over engineering everywhere.

_Modified by wclark at 5:06 AM 10-14-2003_


_Modified by wclark at 5:07 AM 10-14-2003_


----------



## Drivbiwire (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (wclark)*

80K on the synthetic fluid is about all you want to stretch the drains out to...IMO
Here is a link to the 01M tansmission fluid change in case your interested in .pdf format:
http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf
DB


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Drivbiwire)*

I'm going to give a shot at changing mine soon, but why the hell does it have to cost $25-$30 for 1L of fluid?!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_I'm going to give a shot at changing mine soon, but why the hell does it have to cost $25-$30 for 1L of fluid?!

That's expensive. My dealer asks $15/1L and you can get them online somewhere between $10-$12.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

well yeah, its $12 a bottle for the 4 speed auto fluid, but the tiptronic fluid has a different part number and runs about $25 from vwparts.com. Cadenza, good post btw.
Also, does anybody know if there is a filter on the tiptronic transmissions? it appears to be much different from the 4speed, and there are no signs of a filter with the valve bodies. hmm..


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_well yeah, its $12 a bottle for the 4 speed auto fluid, but the tiptronic fluid has a different part number and runs about $25 from vwparts.com. Cadenza, good post btw.
Also, does anybody know if there is a filter on the tiptronic transmissions? it appears to be much different from the 4speed, and there are no signs of a filter with the valve bodies. hmm..

Oh, forgot yours is a Tippy. Did you check the link above for the Passat ATF change? That Passat has a filter. Here it is with pix and narrative: http://www.taligentx.com/passa....html


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 1:37 PM 10-15-2003_


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Drivbiwire)*

This link should be made a sticky! http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Great post... I'm a firm believer in preventative maintenance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*

Great post. 
You know I asked the dealer the other day if I should change the fluid they said they would do it for $150 but said I shouldn't do it since it would "make it worse" and create problems.
What could happen the seals may leak or something? I think i would be better to change it.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_Great post. 
You know I asked the dealer the other day if I should change the fluid they said they would do it for $150 but said I shouldn't do it since it would "make it worse" and create problems.
What could happen the seals may leak or something? I think i would be better to change it.

I would double-check what this service includes. More likely it's a simple ATF check & top-off. Without dropping, cleaning the pan and replacing the filter, the shavings and grayish friction material you see in the photos would still be circulating in the tranny.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

For $150 I would hope its more than ATF check & top-off, but your probably right. I remember asking about the filter and they said there wasn't one. 
I'll have to dbl check to see what the code on my trans is (maybe AG4?).


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_For $150 I would hope its more than ATF check & top-off, but your probably right. I remember asking about the filter and they said there wasn't one. 
I'll have to dbl check to see what the code on my trans is (maybe AG4?).

Let us know what you find out. If $150 is indeed the price, then it's actually not bad. 
There's another service called "transmission fluid evacuation" or "flushing" service, whereby they disconnect the hoses at the transmission oil cooler and attach them to a pressure-flow machine - one for inflow, one for outflow. Using pressure, the machine forces in new fluid with one hose while receiving old fluid with the other. Once the outflowing fluid "looks" new, they turn it off and check fluid level... done. I'm not sure if VW uses this method but I would not recommend it without also cleaning the oil pan and replacing the filter. For trannies that haven't been serviced regularly, without doing the pan & filter, pressurized flushing actually stirs up the metal shaving at the bottom of the pan, which, in sufficient amount, will clog up the filter and eventually starve the transmission of oil. Many Jiffy Lube (or Iffy Lube) and EZ Lube offer this service as a short cut to the messy, time-consuming method of cleaning the pan & new filter. 
One exception: for relatively newer cars w/o the bad stuff in the pan, flushing is okay. 


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:53 AM 10-18-2003_


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

I dont have the manuals on the A3 or A4 platforms but I checked in the bentley publishers forum and someone named TomB indicates the A3 trannys do have one. The usual access is by removing a pan on the transmission, which in most cases is also the way it is drained. This makes sense deom a design standpoint (no drain and removing the pan) because the pan (and often a small magnet in the pan) needs to be cleaned and changing the fluid without changing the filter and cleaning the bottom of the pan is just asking for more problems than not touching anything. By the way TomB also recommends Amsoil ATF. I have used the stuff with great success on other cars but I havent determined if it is the right choice for VW/Audi yet, beyond some positive anecdotes.
Personally I havent seen a modern automatic without a filter, and I think it would be totally foolhardy to offer an automatic with a "lifetime" fluid and no filter, but I have seen dumber stuff (lifetime transmission fluid for one).


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (wclark)*

A fellow VwVortex'er by the name of Vroomm (or something like that) reported using Redline D4-ATF for about a year now w/o any problems. This is a mix of 60% Redline + 40% VW ATF. Personally, I would like to see an oil analysis or more positive users' feedback before switching.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Ok I called 4 dealers in my area today.
Dealer #1 was the guy I called last week and said $150 to change. When I talked to him today and asked if they would drop the pan and change the filter he said no, they don't do transmission work. All they would do is change the fluid.
Dealer #2 was real nice explained the whole process to me and said it would cost $235 (+/- depending on how much fluid it took).
Dealer #3 said it would cost $185 and explained that the filter didn't need to be replaced. He said unless it's torn or damaged they just clean and reuse them. I said I would insist on a new filter and he said it would be $40 more.
Dealer #4 said it would cost anywhere from $275 to $300 for everything.
They all agreed it would take about 2.5 hours to do. Oh and I asked Dealer #2 about the fluid. He said it is a synthetic mineral oil and can't be mixed or substituted with anything else.
Nobody said anything about the pressure machine that was mentioned.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

After having seen the pan, I would insist on having it cleaned. There's a magnet strip at the bottom of the pan to hold down the metal shavings. A simple drain & refill won't flush the shavings out, nor will it flush out the friction material (gray powder) you see on the filter. Dealer #3 said that they will only clean the filter. This sounds like BS to me because the filter element is enclosed by the housing with no way of removing except with a chisel. If they clean by soaking it in a detergent and rinsing, and re-rinsing it till all the bad stuff comes out, the process takes more work than than it is to replace it. I don't think VW mechanics know anything about transmission besides changing the oil & filter at most. When a tranny breaks, they replaced it with another. Transmission specialists are a different group altogether. 
A filter & gasket kit cost me $22, so $40 from the dealer sounds right. 
ATF: this is a sticking point. "Synthetic mineral" is an oxymoron, but there's such a thing as "synthetic blend" or a mixture of both Synthetic and Mineral. Synthetic oil is made of a different stock, completely man-made. I believe the best way to describe VW's (Pentosin) ATF is "refined mineral oil" with a healthy additive package to help the oil last longer. The Pentosin bottle itself has no mentioning of "synthetic", but the re-packaged VW bottle does... however, they both used the same Part #!!! 
FYI, German laws requires that an oil be "full synthetic" to be labeled as such. In the U.S., we haven't gotten around to this regulation yet. Which gives oil corporations a loophole to milk their customers with false advertising.










_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:20 PM 10-21-2003_


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Yea, germanautoparts.com has the filter, seal and gasket for like $28. I think I remember someone saying fluid was like $15, I guess it takes about 6L so about $90. $118 for all the parts if I try it myself. (They told me it takes 2.5 hours so minus parts it comes to about $50 to $90 per hour for labor







)
It doesn't look hard only thing is I don't have access to VAG-Com tool. I wonder how important that step is?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

I bought my kit at Germanautoparts. They also sell the Pentosin ATF but don't list it on the website. Call them up. I think they're expanding and haven't a chance yet to update their website. 
The temperature is important but IMO, not Swiss-precision. If you have the Bentley manual, it says that the ATF should be 95-113*F while you check the fluid level. 95-113*F is hot-tub warm. Check the links above, including the Acrobat file put together by Drivbiwire. He's done a good job, very clear. 


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 4:58 PM 10-21-2003_


----------



## Dimitri16V (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

"maintenance free" is BS. The sad thing is buyers believe and are willing to take the risk in the long term. My uncle bought a brand new MB kompressor, took it for a long trip and refused to check the oil mannually since the computer says the oil level is OK. he gloated on how little maintenance is specified for his car, that's from a person that siezed his lawnmawyer motor


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

I emailed Red Line and asked them what was a compatible fluid for the transmision, and they said Red Line D4ATF, is safe and compatible with the original ESSO fluid.
Also emailed Amsoil who said their ATF is safe as long as the VW tranny doesn't use Type LT 71141 Transmission fluid.
I think I'll use the VW stuff to be safe. Hopefully I'll have time to do it tues or wed next week.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

too bad their automatics aren't "lifetime" either. I can't believe VW still can't build an automatic that will hold up or can at least be rebuilt. Now VW is sourcing autos from Japan...


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_I emailed Red Line and asked them what was a compatible fluid for the transmision, and they said Red Line D4ATF, is safe and compatible with the original ESSO fluid.
Also emailed Amsoil who said their ATF is safe as long as the VW tranny doesn't use Type LT 71141 Transmission fluid.
I think I'll use the VW stuff to be safe. Hopefully I'll have time to do it tues or wed next week.

I got the same responsefrom Amsoil on that spec fluid. They tend to be very careful about recommending any of their products, particularly transmission oils and fluids. They recently announced a fluid for Allison transmissions and it would surprise me if they werent working on a fluid for the ZF trannys that require this spec ESSO fluid (most of them) since these transmissions appear in an awful lot of car brands, especially those from Europe.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*

Well I got all the parts but now a friend of mine told me that it would be best to leave the fluid alone.
Said if a transmission has a lot of miles on it and the fluid has never been changed it may loosen some crap that could cause sticking of control valves in the valvebody. 
Has anyone had problems after changing fluid?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_Well I got all the parts but now a friend of mine told me that it would be best to leave the fluid alone. Said if a transmission has a lot of miles on it and the fluid has never been changed it may loosen some crap that could cause sticking of control valves in the valvebody. Has anyone had problems after changing fluid?

What he says is true but it only applies to pressurized flushing and without replacing the filter & cleaning the pan. 
If the tranny hasn't been serviced in the last 100k, you shouldn't do a PRESSURIZED flushing. This is done by a machine by hooking up in-flow and out-flow hoses to the AFT cooler. With the engine running, the machine pumps in new ATF with one hose and receives old fluid from another. Once the old fluid looks like new, they shut off the machine, check the fluid level.... done. Most of the time, these idiots don't even change the filter.







Due to the pressure and engine running, all the gunk from the oil pan and torque converter broke loose and circulate everywhere in the tranny. It can clog up the filter so bad that oil starvation is possible. This is why you sometimes hear people reporting tranny failure within a few days after a ATF flushing. 
What you're doing is completely different. First, the filter is replaced and the pan is cleaned. Second, the tranny is NOT running. Third, there's no pressurized pumping involved.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

Frank - read this thread regarding tranny flushing: http://theoildrop.server101.co...00456


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 1:56 PM 10-29-2003_


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

We have a 2001 Jetta GLS automatic. For those with automatics, there are two fluids, one transmission and the other a gear oil. Both should be changed IMHO.
To check the transmission fluid level and the gear oil level costs very little at a VW dealer. The gear oil level to tough to get to check and the transmission check requires it be on a hoist.
It's in the Bentley.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (francismartin)*

Where is the gear oil, in the rear differential?
(Sorry I don't have Bentley)


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

This is for a 2001 Jetta automatic, 2.0l, 115 hp. No, it's the gears for the transmission, next to the engine. If you check the regularly scheduled maintenance requirements, it's mentioned briefly but is very important.
I'm not a mechanic, just a DIYer but some mechanics refer to it as having two "sumps", one for the transmission fluid and the other for the gear oil. they appear to be right next to each other in automatics.
I've checked mine myself and have to admit it was a pain. I had the dealer check the transmission fluid.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (francismartin)*

For 01M transmission, the gear oil for the final drive is checked by removing the speed sensor gear. The gear (looks like a metal rod with helical gears at the end) is the dipstick itself. I haven't touched this yet... till the next oil change in another 5k. 
Frank - you oughta get a Bentley manual. It's cheap on Ebay.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

while the 01M uses gear oil for the final drive, the 09A tiptronic 5spd transmission does not have this. the final drive and the rest of the transmission are in the same casing and share fluid. I'll have a write up on changing the 09A fluid early next week. There seems to be plenty of info on the 01M, but almost nothing on the 09A.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_while the 01M uses gear oil for the final drive, the 09A tiptronic 5spd transmission does not have this. the final drive and the rest of the transmission are in the same casing and share fluid. I'll have a write up on changing the 09A fluid early next week. There seems to be plenty of info on the 01M, but almost nothing on the 09A.
,
A write-up sounds great, Take pictures if you can. The 5 speed tiptronic is so new that most of us haven't put enough miles on them to warrant a fluid change yet. At 60,000 km (40,000mi) I will certainly change mine, it was easy to do on the past three automatics I've owned, with good results.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*

^^^
Update: Pix of Auto tranny filter kit...


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Bumptronic for a great post!!
Thanks!


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (art.clemens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *art.clemens* »_too bad their automatics aren't "lifetime" either. I can't believe VW still can't build an automatic that will hold up or can at least be rebuilt. Now VW is sourcing autos from Japan...

well well...
my 2.0 is just sitting in my garage til friday so it gets towed to a tranny shop to get rebuild...i was told the same thing, its a lifetime fill, no tranny filter, just the oil...i didnt believe that, but it was the dealer's word...car was driving fine until it just kicked out of gear and then suddenly neutral bombed itself into 2nd gear and started peeling out on rt.17 going home...i took my car to the dealer and said that i needed a new tranny (this was at when the car had 88k miles) and i said the car still has the powertrain warranty, but i was the 4th owner of the car and i couldnt get a tranny, so i decided to change the fluid and the "filter" and the car actually went into gear, but slipping, so i was driving it like a manual, (i called it stickmatic at the time) put it to 1st, go to desired rpm then let go of gas, then shifted, but the funny thing was that i had to let the car warm up, then it goes to gear, but makes a weird whining noise, car was moving at least 10 mph until it goes into gear...later on during the month, problem got even worse, the tranny made like a supercharger whining noise and whenever i downshifted, it locked up the front wheels, then goes into gear, then i decided to stop driving it afterwards cause that was scary...
oh well...i just cant wait for my car to be running again, but then im selling it and plan to get something else, yes its going to be another dub, but this time, im making sure that its a manual next time
ill keep an update once i get the car running again...
BTW for all the experts here, about the speed sensor being the dipstick, can i just pull it out or do i need a tool










_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 5:54 PM 11-4-2003_


----------



## tjm (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

ok....here we go. glad i stumbled upon this thread.
I have a 99 1/2 vw golf 2.0 with an automatic....i have 140k on the car. the first engine died at 125k. I couldn't afford to swap in a real motor, so i had a low mileage (3k) 2.0 installed by a replacement shop. when it came to the transmission, the shop told me that i shouldn't have to replace the tranny, but if it was shifting rough (which it was) I should just have it serviced, which meant new filter and fluid. i agreed.
when it came time to service the trans, the engine replacement shop sent it to VW, they said they used a "vacuum system" to service it, which I now understand could be the ole "power flush" method....shifted fine when i got it back....20k miles later i have a groaning transmission that still shifts fine, but is a little wet under the pan. I want to do something about this.

I decided I was going to service the transmission myself. I went to the dealer to get a replacement fill plug, some fluid and a filter.....the only thing they stock is the fluid.....figures......I have a haynes manual and a VAG-Com trial setup at this point. I would love to get a bentley manual, but i'm too busy spending money on other issues with this car (besides the transmission) to afford the bentley stuff at this time.
can anyone give me clear direction on how to diagnose and service the transmission on my car? i assume I may be losing fluid because of the "groaning noise", either that or the dealer didn't fill it correctly in the first place.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

DaFabolous2.0 -
You may want to consider doing a second drain & refill since 1/2 of the old ATF was stuck in the torque converter. Make sure you check that the fluid level is correct. Slipping and harsh shifting are usually signs of low fluid and/or fluid contamination, which can screw up the normal operation of the valvebody.
As for the the final drive lube, Bentley doesn't indicate any special tool to remove the speedo drive-gear. You should be able to tell by taking a close look.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (tjm)*

tjm -
*Power flushing* a high mileage auto tranny like yours can bring negative results, especially if they didn't drop/clean the pan & replace the filter. The pressure can dislodge shavings, friction materials and contaminants from the pan as well as the torque converter, and circulate them into the gears and valvebody and clogs the filter. Many trannies have failed after a power flush. 

*Parts:* Scroll back and download the pdf file by Drivbiwire. His report & photos are pretty clear. Has all the tools and parts list too. If there's leakage at around the pan, the rubber gasket is too dry. You need a new one. ECS Tuning has a kit (see photos). Haynes may be sufficient but Bentley is not expensive. I got mine on Ebay at half the price. 
*Groaning...* Hard to say. Low fluid or contaminated fluid can cause noises and rough shifting. When you replace the filter and refill new ATF, make sure you have the correct amount.


----------



## tjm (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

thanks for the info...guess i missed the pdf link above, but i found it.
btw...my tranny shifts fine, i just get a groaning noise much like you'd get from a power steering pump....I am used to working on older cars without rack and pinion, and when the fluid is low on those they groan....closest thing i can think of that illustrates the sound i'm hearing....once the car warms up it usually quiets down a bit, but is still present....maybe it's not my tranny and it's the pump or the rack...I'll get into it and find out.
I'm going to service the tranny per the pdf whether it's the cause of the groaning or not, just because mine has high miles and i know the dealer just power flushed it, which makes absolutely no sense to me....i bought a late model car to avoid this crap, but vw service sucks so much that i have no choice but to take matters into my own hands. this is not a hobby for me, i'm doing this out of necessity.
thanks for the info! ....guess i'll hunt down a bentley cd rom too...i am assuming that e-bay might be the best source from a cost standpoint?


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*

Just an update. I changed my fluid/filter, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif havent driven very much but it seems to shift alot smoother. I took pictures of the change, my friend borrowed my camera but when I get it back I'll post them.
I can't believe how dirty the fluid was. Well you'll see.
Oh yea I have the Hayes for a MKIII, its good for some jobs like brakes but the chapter on automatic transmission is like 2 pages and basically says to service at the dealer.
I don't think I mentioned before my trans is a CLK. I was looking through my glove box and I came across the Maintenance book that was hiding behind the owners manual and took a look at it. It said to change the automatic transmission fluid every 40,000







. I called VWoA and spoke with someone there and they said that the fluid is lifetime but agreed that the life-span is the duration of the warranty beyond that is the owners problem and 40,000 was for a non-sealed trans. I remember calling the dealer around 60,000 and being convinced that this was a lifetime deal. I knew it wasn't right but what can you do, wish I had found vwvortex or Cadenza_7o back then.
Yea I think I'm going to change it again maybe in 8000 to 10000 miles, since I only diluted the old fluid with what was in torque converter.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

i also have a CLK tranny and some books that i've been doing some research about the tranny service, it states, have the dealer or s quailified technican do the job








i see all the DIY's and they get great results


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_DaFabolous2.0 -
You may want to consider doing a second drain & refill since 1/2 of the old ATF was stuck in the torque converter. Make sure you check that the fluid level is correct. Slipping and harsh shifting are usually signs of low fluid and/or fluid contamination, which can screw up the normal operation of the valvebody.
As for the the final drive lube, Bentley doesn't indicate any special tool to remove the speedo drive-gear. You should be able to tell by taking a close look. 

its too late...i was asking cause im gonna do a tranny service for someone and i just wanted to be sure
my tranny got fried, so its gonna get rebuilt, i tried another fluid change, but it didnt work out great


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*

*DaFabolous2.0 -* Sorry to hear about your tranny.








*tjm -* I would repeat the process just to get more of the bad stuff out. It may or may not solve the "groaning" but low and dirty fluid can cause noises. BTW, I got the paper copy of the Bentley manual for 1/2 price on Ebay. CD is good too but I often do work on many things at once so flipping the pages with dirty fingers is better than smudging my laptop. 
*FrankBeauregarde -* *I'd like to see the photos you took.* Good to hear you noticed an improvement. Another drain-n-fill should help even further. I'm planning to do one as well in 10k, which brings my fluid ratio to 75% new, 25% old. If I had known that an ATF & filter change was possible at the time of purchase, I would have done a break-in fluid change at 5k. 40k/2yr is a good maintenance interval. 
VW's claim of a "sealed tranny" is B.S. Of course, we know that now. Technically, there's no dipstick but it's NOT sealed. Like all trannies, there's a vent to allow hot gas/vapor to escape when it's hot. Without one the pressure can easily blow the rubber seals at high temps. And of course, there's always a way of draining and filling the pan. This "100k miles w/o tune-up" seems to be the industry marketing standard.








I was browsing the Touareg Forum and read a few posts regarding the "low" maintenance schedule. People seems to swallow the "sealed & lifetime" ATF like fine Swiss chocolate. The drivetrain on this vehicle is complex and VERY expensive... I've heard close to $9-$10k to replace. These guys are awaiting a RUDE AWAKENING!!! VW bless them!

















_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 10:54 AM 11-5-2003_


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*

*sjoback* did a "drain & refill" for his 09A 5-sp Tiptronic. 
Here's his report and photos: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1093467


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

i was wondering today, about the torque converter, the old fluid being there...i heard that once you have the pan remove, you can have the car running for like 1 minute so that all the fluid in the converter will come out of the valve body, and im wondering if it is safe at all doing
like i said earlier in one of my posts, im doing a tranny job coming up soon at tech school and i told my teacher about this, showing all the posts and the lies that vw is saying and wants to do his fast and i dont want to mess up, i wanna be clear in some areas so that im sure or else i get a bad grade







, so far i got an A, only A in the class


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

BTW...
i still have the old tranny fluid in my garage (in a container of course) and i took pics of it this morning...
you guys are gonna get a kick out of the pics once you see them, but i gotta find the camera







, im gonna post them up tomorrow


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote »_*i was wondering today, about the torque converter, the old fluid being there...i heard that once you have the pan remove, you can have the car running for like 1 minute so that all the fluid in the converter will come out of the valve body, and im wondering if it is safe at all doing*

That's sound risky! I'm not an expert so I have to defer this question to a "VW-trained tech"... hehe...









_Quote »_*like i said earlier in one of my posts, im doing a tranny job coming up soon at tech school and i told my teacher about this, showing all the posts and the lies that vw is saying and wants to do his fast and i dont want to mess up, i wanna be clear in some areas so that im sure or else i get a bad grade, so far i got an A, only A in the class*

It would be cool to have his opinion on the industry's current standard of "low" or "zero" maintenance on transmissions. Hey, are you going to tear down the tranny yourself? Good luck with that A! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote »_*i still have the old tranny fluid in my garage (in a container of course) and i took pics of it this morning... you guys are gonna get a kick out of the pics once you see them, but i gotta find the camera, im gonna post them up tomorrow*

do post them... and state the miles the oil had. Thanks!


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

On some authority from a VW technical trainer "Lifetime means 100k miles..."
BTW, not my teacher, but my co-worker.


_Modified by Nason at 10:54 AM 11-10-2003_


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

I would have to agree that running the torque converter dry is a bad idea. Ask your teacher what they think of it. 
I am going to change again in 8000 to 10000 since I have neglected it for so long. My change was at 102k.
Maybe I'll do it sooner I'm planing a long trip VA -> AZ. Are you going to rebuild yours I've seen some rebuild kits for like $600, Oh well good luck.


----------



## Holden McRoin (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

I had similar troubles at 80K and also tried to correct this by having one drain and fill, and then another with a filter and gasket change. About 2 months later the stealership said the tranny had to be replaced with---a VW factory REBUILD with no warranty! A rip-off beyond belief.
In the course of this trial, I've been told everything in the above thread and I can only say what I KNOW to be true:
Most transmission shops will NOT touch a VW for either replacement or service.
TransTech fluid replacement machines do not fit on VW trannys without special fittings.
Only about 2 quarts of ATF drain out from dropping the pan.
VW OEM ATF is a rip-off since it isn't a true synthethic.
VW dealers do not fix trannys unless it to replace an electronic component, they simply replace the entire tranny! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

i cant rebuild the tranny at tech cause we dont have the "special tools" that vw requires to take the tranny apart and so forth and plus we were debating about the rebuild in class and he says that we shouldnt take a risk of doing it cause hes not familar of vw trannies








as of now,i dont have time for the rebuild at the school, im rebuilding a chevy 350 with this kid (who owns the motor) putting vortec heads, edelbrock manifolds, holley carbs and so forth, we got it running, but we adjust the timing and fix the start up problem
the pics will be posted shortly, i gotta reinstall the program for the camera again


_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 6:36 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

from what i been told by a "trained tech" was to run it for 10 second intervals, for at least 3 times and it wouldnt kill the converter
which its impossible to believe


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

and here are the pics
the exact mileage on the fluid is 88283 miles
when i did the fluid change (which i dont have pics of) i remember when i drained all the fluid out of the pan, there was at least a 1/4 inch of crap stuck on the pan, and i was surprised that the tranny was driving on that fluid for that long! but anyways, filled it up to where it has to be filled and drove fine, but still was slipping until a month ago it fried on the way home (the miles on the new fluid is 2669 miles, total miles on the car is 90952)
here are the pics:
on this pic, you can see the passage hole that fluid goes to the filter, i know the pic sucks, but i tried to make it better to see the crap inside of the filter








on this pic, its the other side of the filter, see how its all black and also the filter inside, how its all disgustingly dirty








and on this pic, this is the tranny fluid, 88283 miles out of it, its all black and on the bottom of the pan, as you can see on the pic, those little bubbles are actually metal shavings or chunks i should say from the tranny, and so basically it just crapped itself out








the victim of the "lifetime" tranny fluid
















i dont have pics of the tranny fluid thats inside of the tranny now cause in a few hours i gotta clean my car out cause the tow truck is on its way to take it to the trans shop, but i can tell you, from sticking my finger inside the tubing, its black already...all i have to say to all you vw owners, get your tranny serviced at 30k miles, you guys dont want to take the risk of vw brainwashing your heads of this lifetime stuff, theres no such thing for anything, just believe in preventable maintience (however you spell that)



_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 12:35 PM 11-7-2003_


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

DaFabolous2.0 -
My fluid and filter look pretty much the same, I'll post my pics tomorrow or sun.
So was this change after it bombed out of gear or was it just slipping? I'm wondering if I should change mine again before I leave on 2600 mile trip or wait till after?
My car has been great I'm the original owner from 14 miles to now 102k I've never had any problems with my Golf aside from a wheel bearing going out and basic maintenance. But I'm sure the next one I get will be manual. I'd really hate to see this one go.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

well if you would like just to be cautious, do it if you feel you need to...
my tranny started to slip with the original fluid, then it wouldnt go into gear...when i changed the fluid, it moved, but made a weird groaning noise and wouldnt move faster than 10 mph and it will rev freely but stays around 10 mph, but then it will "go" into gear, what im guessing is that for some reason, the clutches get stuck until it just catches the gears, it just got worse and worse, the last day i drove it, also the day the tranny died, it will just lose the gear, shut off the car, start it up again and leave it on first gear, if you were to upshift, then it will slip out of whack and wont engage into second gear, even before that problem, if i were to be driving in third gear, then downshifts to 2nd, it will lock up the wheels then goes to second gear, its like neutral bombing into the gear by itself


_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 8:27 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

DaFabolous2.0 - 
Thanks for the pics. From your description, it sounds like your wet clutches had very little friction material left. Wet clutches works like a dry clutch plate, but there're more of them in an auto. These wet clutches, when worn down enough, slipping occurs and gear changes or engagement become rough and erratic. With that much friction material (1/4") deposited in the oil pan, the filter was most likely clogged and starved both the gears and valve-body of lubrication, and eventually led to overheating. 
With my ATF & filter change, friction material coated the filter housing and the bottom of the oil pan. The thickest part was on the magnet strip - about 2mm. 


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 1:47 AM 11-9-2003_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

bump


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Nason)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nason* »_On some authority from a VW technical trainer "Lifetime means 100k miles..."

Conveniently, 100k miles was where the "old" Powertrain Warranty cuts off. I wonder what they say now that the new warranty is 60k.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
Conveniently, 100k miles was where the "old" Powertrain Warranty cuts off. I wonder what they say now that the new warranty is 60k.









i thought it was 50k


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_
i thought it was 50k

50k bumper to bumper, 60k for powertrain on current cars 02+ (not sure on earlier). thanks for sharing your pics and info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_DaFabolous2.0 - 
Thanks for the pics. From your description, it sounds like your wet clutches have very little friction material left. Wet clutches works like a dry clutch plate, but there're more of them in an auto. These wet clutches, when worn down enough, slipping occurs and gear changes or engagement become rough and erratic. With that much friction material (1/4") deposited in the oil pan, the filter was most likely clogged and starved both the gears and valve-body of lubrication, and eventually lead to overheating. 
With my ATF & filter change, friction material coated the filter housing and the bottom of the oil pan. The thickest part was on the magnet strip - about 2mm. 

_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 2:00 PM 11-7-2003_

YES!!! thats what exactly happened this one night i was driving around and my trans went out of whack and overheated (wondering that not only i fried my clutches, also that i fried my whole tranny?) exactly how you described it, then it went into "limp home" mode and surprisingly made it back, then the next day it just stop working...
im wondering, my reverse makes that feeling that it engaged to the gear, but then it doesnt move anywhere, so im guessing that my clutches were history...


_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 5:50 PM 11-8-2003_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_
thanks for sharing your pics and info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no prob, glad to help


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

btw,
does anyone have links for changing the fluids on the manual tranny, i.e. 02A/020 tranny


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

one and one more thing i keep forgeting to tell you guys
i think you guys will be surprised from this...
i know a dealer that sells a dipstick kit for the 01M tranny







and i even asked the parts manager about this, i forgot how much the kit was, but once i found out, ill let everyone know


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_i think you guys will be surprised from this...
i know a dealer that sells a dipstick kit for the 01M tranny







and i even asked the parts manager about this, i forgot how much the kit was, but once i found out, ill let everyone know

You're not pulling our chains, are you? 
If it exists, please get the part number.
TIA


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (tjm)*

no dude, i dont like to joke around like serious issues like this one...
my teacher told me about it cause he called the dealer and wondered if they sell a kit, and the guy said they do
im gonna ask him again tomorrow to be sure of this


----------



## Holden McRoin (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

All I want to know is---how long is this dipstick from the plug to the end, and how high up is FULL? I'll make one out of a coffee stirrer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_

It would be cool to have his opinion on the industry's current standard of "low" or "zero" maintenance on transmissions. Hey, are you going to tear down the tranny yourself? Good luck with that A! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



i asked my teacher today about the "low-zero" maintenance thingy about cars today, and he said that the reason car manufactures say that is because they can get people to sell their cars faster, also he mentioned that if you follow your "preventive maintenance" schedules (example: oil changes, timing belt changes, etc) your car will last to its fullest, since car compaines lie about low maintenance or lifetime parts, the cars will start to have minor problems, then become major and wont last you that long, thats why people bad mouth about their car not working well is because compaines lie to us comsumers
i also asked him about the dipstick for the 01M, if he's for sure that they do have a kit, hes gonna find out sometime this week...i hope the parts manager didnt mixed up the 096 for the 01M, then i be really scared to get parts from him again


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_i asked my teacher today about the "low-zero" maintenance thingy about cars today, and he said that the reason car manufactures say that is because they can get people to sell their cars faster...

Get a load of this: some Mercedes models NO LONGER have dipsticks for engine oil... http://theoildrop.server101.co...04272

_Quote »_i also asked him about the dipstick for the 01M, if he's for sure that they do have a kit, hes gonna find out sometime this week...

Any word on this yet??


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Cadenza_7o:
i called the dealer myself today (the same dealer that told my teacher that they had a dipstick for the 01M) and asked them if they had the kit for the 01M, they said yea, so i asked him for the part number and the first 3 digits he told me were "096" and i stopped him and asked him if it was for the 096, and then he goes, oops, i read it wrong














im sorry, we dont have a kit for it
vw dealers







, dont know what they are looking at


----------



## Holden McRoin (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Yeah, listening to those Benz owners go on back and forth on whether or not to trust MB and their maintenance schedule was hilarious! Especially the DIY mechanic who was told by an MB rep "ve don't vant people like you touching our cars".


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*dip stick*

When I finished the overhaul of my 020 and reinstalled/filled it, I measured from the top of the speedo gear opening to the fluid and got 1 3/4". I have a little plastic straw (from an empty can of brake cleaner spray) with a piece of rubber tape around it at the 1 3/4" point and a tag on it so I know what its for. Note, this is for the manual so the measure I have is not applicable to an auto tranny, but the method should work if the speedo cable goes in the top like on the A2.
Pull the speedo gear/cable, measure/add gear oil (ATF in the case of an auto), reinstall the speedo gear/cable, done.

_Modified by wclark at 9:50 AM 11-14-2003_


_Modified by wclark at 9:52 AM 11-14-2003_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Holden McRoin)*









now some oil sensors is suppose to tell you that the oil is full or not


----------



## Holden McRoin (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

There is described in this link a very interesting method of DIY total fluid replacement sans 'vw special tools" here(this is after the pan and filter is replaced):
http://theoildrop.server101.co...01047


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Holden McRoin)*

Holden -
I've read/heard about that method of exchanging ATF. The cooler these guys are thinking about is the "traditional" radiator type cooler located next to the coolant radiator or somewhere else that has good airflow. Therefore, there're usually 2 hoses (like coolant hoses) between the ATF cooler and the tranny. These lines are what they disconnect to exchange the ATF. But with our 01M, the hoses that you see are actually coolant hoses, not ATF hoses. The ATF itself flows ONLY within the cooler, which is directly bolted on the transmission housing. So technically speaking, the ATF itself never leaves the tranny. 
To get "most" of the old fluid out on our 01M, you simply repeat drain & refill after you've done an ATF & filter change and cleaning the pan. For example, there's 5.3 liters in the tranny. Each time you do a drain & refill, you use 3.0 liters. The tranny now has 56% new and 44% old. Drive it for a week or so and do another drain & refill, now there's 75% and 25% old, which is sufficient if you maintain the tranny on a regular basis. 
AutoRx seems to bring good results so far for those who have used it. I'm considering a "wash & rinse" for my engine & tranny as the car gets closer to 100k.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

ok, now heres the question that im wondering right now
im getting my tranny rebuilt and i was questioning if i should change my fluid after the "break-in" period like, around 5k miles or i should go all the way to 25k miles


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

If you're extra safe, you should do a break-in fluid & filter change, which was a must in the old days. Many newer transmissions no longer require this step (ie VW) because they now have a magnet strip (in the oil pan) to hold down the break-in and wear metallic shavings. However, magnet only works on iron and not other abrasive non-iron shavings.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

just an update...
i got the tranny rebuilt







...clutches went, bands melted, everything went, you name it, it happened $2200 for all the parts...not only that the fluid cause the problem, the TCM went with it too...so i didnt take a risk of driving it back home on wednesday, im gonna wait til i get the TCM and finally get it back...
'til next time


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_just an update...
i got the tranny rebuilt







...clutches went, bands melted, everything went, you name it, it happened $2200 for all the parts...not only that the fluid cause the problem, the TCM went with it too...so i didnt take a risk of driving it back home on wednesday, im gonna wait til i get the TCM and finally get it back...
'til next time

$2200... OUCH!!! Sorry to hear that...


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

ehh...at least the tranny is back alive...but i couldnt believe that the TCM died out all of the sudden...
im searching around for a TCM (01M 927 733 E), for a new one, i heard that i can be around $450...i found some salvage yards and they are selling around $125







...gave them a call, but never called back







...gonna try tomorrow to call


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

That's expensive! 
BTW, where is the TCM located?


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

Its lifetime ends when your warranty does







. 
Just took my Passat in for tranny problems. Heard a cavitation noise when shifted into reverse. They checked the level and it was normal but the fluid that came out of it was black like the plastic on your VW key. There was also metal in the pan but I don't know if that is from the lousy fluid or my K04 kit making the clutches slip







. Luckily they are replacing the tranny with a new one.


_Modified by JEM at 3:22 AM 12-5-2003_


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

I got one from car-parts.com for 175 shipped, they list every TCM on there, but the salvage yard emplyees aren't the most customer service friendly people so you have to stay on them about everything is you want your part. 

The TCM on my 99 Passat is located in the passenger side floor pan. You have to remove the plastic thresehold and lift the carpet. Reach in and lift up on the front of the box and slide towards the front of the car and it will come free. Then you will be able to pull it out from under the carpet and open the box. Hope this helps.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_just an update...
i got the tranny rebuilt







...clutches went, bands melted, everything went, you name it, it happened $2200 for all the parts...not only that the fluid cause the problem, the TCM went with it too...so i didnt take a risk of driving it back home on wednesday, im gonna wait til i get the TCM and finally get it back...
'til next time

Sounds about right (price-wise)....
I would've sold you my 01M with only 35k miles on it for $1,200....


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (VW97Jetta)*

I'm having the same 01m clk tranny problems i paid $165 just top have the tranny i put in "topped off". The shift plug on the new tranny wasn't the same as the one i took out of the car, so i used the old one. Why is that? the car won't start in park and no 1st, or drive other than that it drives good some on tokld me it was a filter in the valve body so i got this kit from vw it was like $5 but i don't want to pay $165 to find out if it is going to work. How do you fill it your self? And what other trannys can you use in place of the clk i was told you can use another tranny if you get the tcm with it? I need to get this thing fixed any help would be appericated thanks


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (MR.ROCCO)*

"the tranny i put in", so you picked one up at a junk yard or is it original to the car? I'm not sure what the shift plug is.
Check out the links on page one changing the fluid isn't that hard and you can order the parts online for a lot cheaper than from the dealer.


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

the tranny i put in came from a vw vortexer. and the problem isn't getting the stuff its putting the fluid in


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (MR.ROCCO)*

What kit did you buy from VW for $5?
Read the posts on page one, there is a link to a how to change and measure the fluid in pdf format.


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

its suspose to be a filter kit for the valvebody if i can get a dig camera i'll post some pics


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Sounds about right (price-wise)....
I would've sold you my 01M with only 35k miles on it for $1,200....

yea, but you told me that you changed your mind about your 5-speed swap and wait til the spring
...no biggie


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_That's expensive! 
BTW, where is the TCM located?

on the mk3s, they are located in the back seat on the driver's side, underneath it..


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (MR.ROCCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MR.ROCCO* »_its suspose to be a filter kit for the valvebody if i can get a dig camera i'll post some pics

$5?!!!








a dealer in linden nj wanted $70 for the filter itself http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

yea my dealer wanted about $55 for just the filter. 
cheapest I found it online was $10 for filter, and about $25 for filter seal and pan gasket.


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

the kit i have i think it is for inside the valvebody on the actual filter by the pan


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_
yea, but you told me that you changed your mind about your 5-speed swap and wait til the spring
...no biggie









Yeah.....but if you said you wanted it, I would've done it right there and then......ah well, it's all good







.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (VW97Jetta)*

update...
well i got the dub back on monday morning







...and i got a TCM from a nearby salvage yard and it was in working condition, except for the sport mode, which would make a harsh 1-2 shift, so i went very lightly on the gas pedal (i am looking around for a working TCM, one that works perfectly) for 2 days it was great...
i was on my way from dunkin d's to home and when i slowed down to make a right onto my street, it downshifted harsh from 3-2 and the CEL went on again





















(i CAN'T believe it!!!) anyway, im calling a few other yards and try those tcms out, if they all do not work right, then might as well get a new one...at the tranny shop, they had a golf there, swap the TCM into my car and the car worked like it was suppose to..
so now i gotta find another one








if anyone knows where i can find more TCMs, that would be very very appreciated







around the jersey, new york area
right now, its running on this code: 01M 927 733 E
01M 927 739 (thats what i remembered from the original TCM that was in my car...)


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

for a 96 Jetta 2.0?
1H1 927 739 AR, is this the number that came off your original TCM?


_Modified by JEM at 10:54 AM 12-17-2003_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEM* »_for a 96 Jetta 2.0?
1H1 927 739 AR, is this the number that came off your original TCM?

_Modified by JEM at 10:54 AM 12-17-2003_

no it was 01M 927 733 E or 739
<edit> the tranny shop told me that the last digits were 739, im gonna try to look around for the original tcm...
<edit> i hooked up the scanner to the computer and i got this trouble code
P0748 - Pressure Control Solenoid Electrical
remember, this TCM did have a problem....i did clear the code, but still stuck on limp-home mode, so im guessing it went bad


_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 10:06 AM 12-17-2003_


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

I looked up several TCM's earlier and the only TCM codes that I say were 1H1 927 739AR and 01M 927 733 E. Is the one you need either one of these?


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JEM)*

Just looked again and here are the numbers I see for a 96 Jetta 2.0 Auto TCM:
1H1-927-739CN
01M-927-733E
1H1-927-739AR
that is all that is listed, if it isn't one of these then I guess I can't help.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JEM)*

thanks for the reply JEM








im gonna have to call the tranny shop and see if they still have the original TCM...i cant find it


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

let me know what you have and I will help find you one cheap. what did you pay for the one you have now?


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JEM)*

today i called up a few places and going to try out 4 TCMs that i found and i gotta pick them up on monday...
the one i got, i paid around $100 for, and for the 4 TCMs that i found, are $50-60 each
<edit>
here's what im wondering, why would my original TCM would go bad...


_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 5:42 PM 12-17-2003_


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

i guess you mean japan trans being the jatco? (auto tip in turbo jetta). yeah we have others....
That trans doesnt have a dipstick either. it is made in japan and is also considered a sealed unit. Oh, it also uses mitsu. soleniods. doesnt mean they are any better too. As far as any trans, as I was taught, regular maint. is good. my dodge truck requires trans service every 30 and gear oil change every 15k. I follow their schedual as recommended. (changing fluid in a high milage unit isnt always good,if it was never changed... Wash out most of the frictionous material, and i would expect slippage, and possibly a unit to fail even quicker than one that was left alone. How about the guy who changes his gear oil in his manual trans with high milage... the detergents in the new fluid may wash off varnish and all of the sudden you are stuck with a 1-2 or 2-3 grind.. )
just my 2 cents. research this if changing you trans fluid is an important issue for you, as for anything we all do to our own cars and trucks is.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

I had emailed couple different ATF manufacturers my transmission type and code to see if they had a compatible fluid. 
Chevron, Mobil, Valvoline said they did not. But Quaker State recommended Quaker State Multi-Vehicle ATF
http://www.quakerstate.com/pag...e.asp
Aside from Red Line (D4ATF) they where the only ones who actually recommended their fluid. I was wondering if anyone has tried anything other than ther dealer's german brand.


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

from what I hear, if you use anything other than the dealer oil it will ruin your tranny. you don't have to buy it from the dealer, there are a few place online that sell thtranny fluid VW uses, but most you have to buy it in bulk, like 20 quarts at a time.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_Aside from Red Line (D4ATF) they where the only ones who actually recommended their fluid. I was wondering if anyone has tried anything other than ther dealer's german brand.

So far I know of 2 Mk4 owners using Redline D4-ATF and one NB'er using Amsoil Universal ATF. They've all verified the compability with VW ATF before putting the fluid into the transmission. I've not heard of any problems yet...
Most still use VW ATF (Pentosin) for warranty reasons.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

My warranty is gone by miles. 106k currently.
I'm not a tribologist but if you compare the product data sheet the numbers are fairly close. And it only costs $2.99 not $12.99. 

http://www.pentosin.de/eng/pro....html
http://www.pzlqs.com/Tech/Pdsh...d.pdf


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

thats funny cause I called an Amsoil dealer and asked if they carried ATF fluid that was compatible with that VW uses and they told me no. the Amsoil dealer even checked with checked with Amsoil and they investigated and they said no


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JEM)*

I had emailed Amsoil and they said Amsoil ATF is a good choice unless the tranny uses Type LT 71141 transmission fluid, then there was no replacement product.
I don't know what transmissions use LT 71141?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_I had emailed Amsoil and they said Amsoil ATF is a good choice unless the tranny uses Type LT 71141 transmission fluid, then there was no replacement product. I don't know what transmissions use LT 71141?

According to this Passat owner, LT-71141 is made by Esso and is used in VW Tiptronic made by ZF: http://www.taligentx.com/passa....html
The Amsoil info I got is from "granspajess" in my thread at Newbeetle.org:
http://forums.newbeetle.org/sh...ber=3


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 2:49 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Oh so its for the passat tiptronic. 
You know I went to Pep Boys last week for some carb cleaner and checked out the transmission filter section and they stock a Purolator filter kit; $32 for the kit (filter, gasket, seal ring). 
Well if VW's stance is that the transmission is 0 maintenance why do after-markets like Purolator make replacements and why does Pep Boys stock them? I guess people are buying and using them.


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

yep, that is what the Amsoil dealer I talked to said, I have a Passat so there is no replacement fluid other then the dealer fluid


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_You know I went to Pep Boys last week for some carb cleaner and checked out the transmission filter section and they stock a Purolator filter kit; $32 for the kit (filter, gasket, seal ring). 
Well if VW's stance is that the transmission is 0 maintenance why do after-markets like Purolator make replacements and why does Pep Boys stock them? I guess people are buying and using them.

Zero maintenance for VW, mucho dinero and foul expletives for us when the powertrain warranty is out the window.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

Let me get this straight:
-The 5sp auto in the passat is made by ZF from Germany.
-The 5sp auto in the MKIV like mine is made by JATCO from Japanese manufacture. 
And they use different fluids? You would think hydraulic fluid for one automatic tranny is simmilar to the next.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (okanagan45)*

According to the poster "sjoback" on page 1 of this thread, the part # for the ATF is different for the tip transmission. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_well yeah, its $12 a bottle for the 4 speed auto fluid, but the tiptronic fluid has a different part number and runs about $25 from vwparts.com.


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: (okanagan45)*

the TIP in my Passat says it is lifetime fluid, but at 73K one look at the oil tell you it isn't life time. it is black like a magic marker. 
I checked on the price of the fluid at the dealer and they told me it is 16 per quart. if you drain the pan and refill it will use about 3 quarts, but an entire drain and fill (including the TQ converter) it will take 9 quarts at 16 each is 144, yes that is US dollars and that is only for fluid. you still should buy a tranny filter and you need a gasket, tack on another 50.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (okanagan45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *okanagan45* »_Let me get this straight:
-The 5sp auto in the passat is made by ZF from Germany.
-The 5sp auto in the MKIV like mine is made by JATCO from Japanese manufacture. 
And they use different fluids? You would think hydraulic fluid for one automatic tranny is simmilar to the next. 

The 4spd and 5spd trannys are of a different design. The 4spd has different fluids for the final drive and the transmission. The 5spd does not seperate the final drive and transmission, and uses the same fluid to lubricate both.
The transmission oils for each are definately different, and the 5spd auto fluid is extrememly expensive. From the dealer, cost is around *$30 per liter!!*
If you go to http://www.1stvwparts.com and order the fluid from there, you can get it for about $20/liter. Still pricey. You can get the 4spd fluid there too, they charge 20% over invoice.
Some info I put up about changing tip fluid can be found here
Tips on Changing 5spd Tiptronic Fluid


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_The 5spd does not seperate the final drive and transmission, and uses the same fluid to lubricate both.

If you are referring to the 5spd tip that is in a Passat like my 99 then you are wrong. The final drive fluid (75w-90) is in a housing of it own, one on each side of the tranny. Then there is 9 quarts of special VW only tranny fluid and I you can get it cheaper then 30 per liter. I got 3 bottles for 16 each plus tax. Anyone need some fluid, 12 each?


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (JEM)*

JEM,
It was understood earlier that the Passat has a different gear box and separate differential reservoir.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_
The transmission oils for each are definitely different, and the 5spd auto fluid is extrememly expensive. From the dealer, cost is around *$30 per liter!!*


thats rediculous...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the dealer by my house (not mentioning names) sells the fluid for $18 a bottle (01M) and another dealer selling it for $12, im not sure on the tip fluid, but $30 is a sick rip off
and i read an earlier post regarding the Quaker State fluid, i really wouldn't recommend using that fluid if vw states that the vw fluid is meant for that tranny...quaker state probably means for the 096 tranny...i read a bulletin about the 01M ATF, can be also used in the 096 tranny...but how can you use this fluid if it cant be mixed...but the 096 if it uses Dexron throughout its time...







some confusing ****


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (DaFabolous2.0)*

When I changed I went to the dealer for fluid @ $12/liter. But that's so expensive. (my sympathy for those being charged $30) What kind of additives and detergents do they use to make it so expensive?
My dealer wanted $50 for the filter and $30 for pan gasket and didn't even stock the seal ring. I found the whole kit at Pep Boys for $32. I cant' imagine a difference in quality worth $48. 
Quaker State / Penzoil Multi-Vehicle ATF says its synthetic and mineral base stocks and is recommended for VW/Audi, Voith, ZF; who made the CHK transmission? I emailed them my transmission code an year and they said it would work. I'm sure it wouldn't last 100k (or lifetime like VW stuff claims) but at $47 for 5L of fluid and the filter kit you could afford to change it every 2 years / 40K miles, opposed to $140 for parts at the dealer or maybe $90 if you order online. You can order Redline or Amsoil, but I can't find it locally.
I recall reading somewhere that the service interval on the transmissions on MKIII were changed from 60k to lifetime without changing the transmission but by switching to this special fluid and by removing the dipstick. If that's true then you should be able to purge the system and switch to something else.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (FrankBeauregarde)*

heres the link i was talking about in my last post
http://www.20vturbo.com/tsb/mi...2.pdf


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (DaFabolous2.0)*

This topic is near and dear to my heart because I was shocked and dismayed after I bought the Jetta to discover that VW specifies no maintenance interval for the 01M transmission, when VW says the 096 in my Passat should be serviced every 30,000 miles.
So now the Jetta is at 55K+ and I'm really starting to get nervous--I think I'll do the change soon.
For the 096, I've always had great success with Mobil 1 ATF and changing it every 15,000 miles (I'm pretty hard on transmissions, which is why I'm *really* nervous about the Jetta). As you can see, my 096 is now at 199K+.
I'd be really interested to know if any one is using Mobil 1 ATF in their 01M.


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (amper)*

So after reading the TSB, I have a question...
how do you drain the other six liters of fluid???


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (amper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amper* »_This topic is near and dear to my heart because I was shocked and dismayed after I bought the Jetta to discover that VW specifies no maintenance interval for the 01M transmission, when VW says the 096 in my Passat should be serviced every 30,000 miles.
So now the Jetta is at 55K+ and I'm really starting to get nervous--I think I'll do the change soon.
For the 096, I've always had great success with Mobil 1 ATF and changing it every 15,000 miles (I'm pretty hard on transmissions, which is why I'm *really* nervous about the Jetta). As you can see, my 096 is now at 199K+.
I'd be really interested to know if any one is using Mobil 1 ATF in their 01M.

I changed mine at 50k and wished I had done it at 30k. You can't drain the torque converter, so multiple drains is necessary if you want to get most of the old stuff out. For the 01M, 2 drains should give you about 75% new fluid. For convenience, I'll just do 1 drain per year (15-20k) from now on and replace the filter every 2-3 years when I bleed the brake system.
So far I've heard of Amsoil and Redline ATFs being compatible with VW's 01M tranny. Not sure about the 096 though.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (amper)*

I think the best you can do is dilute it, if you don't have the fancy equipment. Do 3L, run the car for a bit, change another 3L, etc.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

You can't drain the torque converter but I wonder if taking this end cover off would drain additional fluid and help to clean thing out? Looks pretty easy to get to, may need to change the gasket.










_Modified by FrankBeauregarde at 6:57 PM 12-23-2003_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

interesting FrankBeauregarde... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wonder if the final drive gear fluid will also come out...i also heard that you can use VW ATF for the final gear reservoir
well anyhow (going off topic here, sorry) im selling my ride http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1162449 and going for a manual this time...i promise everyone this, that i will *never* buy another vw/audi automatic because of what i went through, its costing too much money to maintain the tranny and now its all fixed...i got a 1 year/12k mile warranty on it, but now its time for me to get a sticky...im sorry, but $3000 is too much
just my 2 cents


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

Good luck with the sale DaFabolous2.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..sorry to see it go, hopefully it goes to a good person that will take care of it...
I agree no more VW/Audi auto's for me, my next VW will definitely be 5 speed and probably TDI.
When (not if) the trans goes out on my golf I'm just going to make it a project car do a five speed swap maybe make it rally car.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_Good luck with the sale DaFabolous2.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..sorry to see it go, hopefully it goes to a good person that will take care of it...


i hope so too Frank B.







, thats why i have my car for sale in vortex and on Club H20 because i want this car to be sold to a vw enthusiast...i hate to see it go, its like you're giving the kid up for adoption, having fun memories and times with the car, but the bad feeling about it is that im not gonna see it ever again...im not gonna leave vw because of this, they just made a bad tranny and dont know how to maintain it well...i dont understand why they stop making the 096 tranny if they didnt had these many problems with the 01M...

_Quote »_I agree no more VW/Audi auto's for me, my next VW will definitely be 5 speed and probably TDI.
When (not if) the trans goes out on my golf I'm just going to make it a project car do a five speed swap maybe make it rally car

if you make a 5-speed swap to your Golf, make some posts and a DIY thing...making your Golf into a rally car sounds like a sweet project







...


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

well today, coming back from work...i was talking to my friend, she owns a B5.5 passat tip..and she was telling me that the tranny feels like it doesnt want to shift into the next gear and sometimes slips...i told her to get the tranny oil change, but its gonna be expensive..she was told that it was a sealed and wasn't required to get it changed...i took it for a spin and yea it definetly slips and delays going into gear, also, some harsh shifting when 3-4k rpms even when warm...i told her get her fluid change, go to a different dealer if needed to...car only has 28k miles







another "sealed tranny" owner saved


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

30,000 mi (50,000km) sounds like a safe time to start the transmission servicing. But I was hoping we Jetta tip owners can just disconnect the tubing that go to the cooler and use a $35 electric pump. Quick connect press-on thingy's are only $0.25 plus two sections of hose one to put into clean gallon jug the other for out flow till it comes out clear. Am I dreaming? Then after that just remove test plug till it stops running out. We can even pre heat the fluid to 30 deg. Celsius as recommended by service bulletin.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (okanagan45)*

do you mean disconnect the tubing on the top of the trans cooler? Unfortunately, the cooler is bolted to the trans and there are no lines running out of the trans which have trans fluid in them. It's pretty much a sealed unit.
And as for running out the fluid till its clear, I think the fluid is too expensive to do that! Besides, don't worry about the temp and all that crap. I say, just dump the fluid, pour in 4L and repeat again sometime soon. If you do a double change, you will have diluted the fluid pretty well. 
The temp part of testing is only important if you are going to not be changing the fluid. 
And yes, I think you're dreaming! But it's a nice dream!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*

I second sjoback's opinion of renewing the ATF by dilution of multiple drain-n-refills. This is possibly the best way to slowly clean the internals... especially on trannies that haven't been serviced for many years.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Here is an







for you guys,in Hawaii,096 & 01M trannies list for $5,275.000 from the dealer!!!Labor is another $800.00-&1000.00 That sucks!!.


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Holy Piston)*

just got one for my passat 01V-300-041-QX
$4542.99 - $1100 core, then another $1303.80 to install it. Total $4746.79







sure gald I got an extended warranty, I paid $75


_Modified by JEM at 11:08 PM 12-27-2003_


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Holy Piston)*

Unless its your daily driver you'd be better off getting a swap kit for 1695 + a starter and a bunch of tool from sears.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Here is an







for you guys,in Hawaii,096 & 01M trannies list for $5,275.000 from the dealer!!!Labor is another $800.00-&1000.00 That sucks!!.

honestly, i almost pissed myself when i heard the price of a brand new 01M...but its better off rebuilding it since its still usable or even cheaper, a 5 speed swap is the better or best solution since it will last you a very very long time...the only problems i could think of is wear on the clutch, syncros and few others
..im surprised that the 096 is that expensive...i still wonder whats the difference on a non-sealed trans and a "sealed" trans







i really see no difference, but the dipstick part


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEM* »_Just looked again and here are the numbers I see for a 96 Jetta 2.0 Auto TCM:
1H1-927-739CN
01M-927-733E
1H1-927-739AR
that is all that is listed, if it isn't one of these then I guess I can't help.


i takled to the dealer the other day (i forgot to post this) and they told me that 01M-927-733E tcm was used in the automatic 2.0 and that the tcms were all the same







... i picked up another tcm the other day and it was weird because the bracket for the tcm has this number stickered on -> 1H1-927-739AR and the tcm number was 01M-927-733E







...and now im confused if there was a tcm with the 1H1 number or if its just a bracket for the tcm


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_honestly, i almost pissed myself when i heard the price of a brand new 01M...but its better off rebuilding it since its still usable or even cheaper, a 5 speed swap is the better or best solution since it will last you a very very long time...the only problems i could think of is wear on the clutch, syncros and few others

A good manual tranny should last 200-300k easily if it's well-maintained and driven. Smooth shifting with rev-matching will minimize wear-n-tear. 

_Quote »_i still wonder whats the difference on a non-sealed trans and a "sealed" trans







i really see no difference, but the dipstick part

Biggest difference is the lack of the dipstick.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Cadenza_7o
hows your beetle doing


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

There are actually BIG differences between the 2. The 01M has a electronic lock up torque converter.I have to bust out my VAG trans manuals and I can elaborate some more..........................


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_There are actually BIG differences between the 2. The 01M has a electronic lock up torque converter.I have to bust out my VAG trans manuals and I can elaborate some more..........................

I'd be interested to hear what the main differences are, I thought it was the same transmission just different oil specs and no dipstick.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_There are actually BIG differences between the 2. The 01M has a electronic lock up torque converter.I have to bust out my VAG trans manuals and I can elaborate some more..........................

electronic lock-up, you mean its computer-controlled..? if so, why does the 096 also have a tcm to control it...it would be great to see the differences in both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_Cadenza_7o
hows your beetle doing









Thanks for asking... 
My NB is doing well since I changed the ATF & filter. It has racked up 6.5k miles since this thread was started. Actually, I just came back from a 600-mile trip with the new "chipped" ECU boosting at 1.0 bar. Woohoo -- totally different car! It's nice to hang with a "regular" Boxster until the 3-digit range... up till about 110mph then the P-car takes the NB for a walk in the park! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_There are actually BIG differences between the 2. The 01M has a electronic lock up torque converter.I have to bust out my VAG trans manuals and I can elaborate some more..........................

Cool... I didn't know the 01M has a lock-up torque converter. Can you pls confirm this after looking at your manuals?


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:48 PM 12-29-2003_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
new "chipped" ECU boosting at 1.0 bar. Woohoo -- totally different car!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







what kind of "chip" did you get, if you dont mind answering...




























(jealous)


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

The chip is by APR from their recent holiday sale. 2 programs - Stock & 1.0 bar. Very nice torque surge and the tranny now shifts sooner.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

i gotta check this out...sounds sweet


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*











_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 4:16 PM 12-29-2003_


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Racing porsches huh, did you get your chip at http://www.bartuning.com


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_Racing porsches huh, did you get your chip at http://www.bartuning.com

I got the chip at http://www.hartmann-motorsports.com


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
Thanks for asking... 
My NB is doing well since I changed the ATF & filter. It has racked up 6.5k miles since this thread was started. Actually, I just came back from a 600-mile trip with the new "chipped" ECU boosting at 1.0 bar. Woohoo -- totally different car! It's nice to hang with a "regular" Boxster until the 3-digit range... up till about 110mph then the P-car takes the NB for a walk in the park! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:48 PM 12-29-2003_


I bet you could keep pretty close if you had the 93/100 programs. Top end is much improved! The 91 top end doesn't make me too happy. Winter is ok, summer time no fun.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*

I probably could with 93 octane but then the Boxster would have 93 too.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

6k from the first change 107k total and its running strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but I think my pan gasket is leaking







, won't know for sure until I take that skid plate off.
Guess I'll go in for the 2nd change this weekend, instead of waiting for 10k. (the garage floor is going to be so cold)


_Modified by FrankBeauregarde at 11:08 AM 1-8-2004_


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

Yeah... I'm gettin lazy myself to do the second drain/refill. The final drive fluid needs checking too.


----------



## KERMA (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
Thanks for asking... 
My NB is doing well since I changed the ATF & filter. It has racked up 6.5k miles since this thread was started. Actually, I just came back from a 600-mile trip with the new "chipped" ECU boosting at 1.0 bar. Woohoo -- totally different car! It's nice to hang with a "regular" Boxster until the 3-digit range... up till about 110mph then the P-car takes the NB for a walk in the park! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Cool... I didn't know the 01M has a lock-up torque converter. Can you pls confirm this after looking at your manuals?

_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:48 PM 12-29-2003_


THe newer 4-speed autos without the "sport mode" switch have lock-up clutches.


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Hey Cadenza_7o you seen anyone howto guides on changing the trans + filter. I have the Juice and filter + gasket in the closet rdy to go.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Sleepy007)*

Sleepy - if you have the 01M, check here: http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

i thought the 96-up were 01Ms and the 95 were the 096
thats good to hear FrankB. but i also have the pan gasket leak too i just notice that this morning when my reverse slipped a lil bit, i thought it would be the 10 degree weather here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...i gotta take it to the tranny shop for them to deal with it or if i touch the tranny, it will void out my warranty and dont want to risk doing anything to it


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*









thats where my tranny is leaking right now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...tomorrow i gotta take it to the shop and have them deal with it


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

Sleepy007, if you need some help with the tranny service, let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_








thats where my tranny is leaking right now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...tomorrow i gotta take it to the shop and have them deal with it

Is that where the final drive fluid is? I'm doing fluid change today.
Hitting my neighbors up for an L-shaped T-20 so I can do this line pressure adjustment.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...=true


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_
Is that where the final drive fluid is? I'm doing fluid change today.
Hitting my neighbors up for an L-shaped T-20 so I can do this line pressure adjustment.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...=true


it smelled like VW ATF, not gear oil...the VW ATF can be also used with the final drive reservoir, i remember reading that from a vw bullitien


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

According to Bentley, the final drive gear oil (for 01M) is accessed by removing the speed sensor gear on top of the tranny.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

how do you drain that...
gotta use suction or something i think, hopefully a wet/dry vacuum with a really really thin suction pipe could work


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

You got it! Small & compact don't make it easy for maintenance.


----------



## zanzabar (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Y'all might be interested in this:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...art=1 
It's for adjusting the line pressure to make shifting more responsive. Can be done easily when servicing an 01M auto trans.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (zanzabar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanzabar* »_Y'all might be interested in this:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...art=1 
It's for adjusting the line pressure to make shifting more responsive. Can be done easily when servicing an 01M auto trans.

zanzabar - how do you know how many clicks to turn?


----------



## kilgor (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

i just changed the fluid on my 2002 jetta, 2.0l... 95k miles.. i drive a lot..
fluid looked amber...... no shavings on magnet.... filter was dark, but not black...
i boughts 4L of fluid, but it only used about 2.5L... we checked the level 3 times...
i'll probably do it again in another 100k miles... it was very clean... i was very happy... 
IS 2.5L to refill normal?
thanks


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (kilgor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgor* »_
IS 2.5L to refill normal?
thanks


that sounds low, check some of the other posts, including the pdf, where the guy gives a how to. I think he used 3-3.5l.
how much fluid came out?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*

At 50k, I drained 2.6L and refilled 3.1L.
The amount of wear is dependent on your driving condition. If it's mostly freeway with little stop-n-go, your clutches aren't constantly slipping for changing gears... which means minimal friction material on the filter and pan.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

I needed about 3.5L. Did you cycle through the gears when it was warming up?
Well I did that pressure line thing, although I lost count of how many clicks. I estimate about 24, I could have gotten more but I was using a hex not a torx, I was afraid I would strip it out. I haven't driven very much, but I can tell a difference.
I'll post more about it after I put a few more miles on.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_Well I did that pressure line thing, although I lost count of how many clicks. I estimate about 24, I could have gotten more but I was using a hex not a torx, I was afraid I would strip it out. I haven't driven very much, but I can tell a difference. I'll post more about it after I put a few more miles on.

Cool... drive it a while to get an accurate impression. Those who've done it have reported faster gear changes and noticeable reduction in delay when shifting from P to R or D.


----------



## kilgor (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

well... it was slipping into 1st and reverse on sever inclines... obvious low fluid problem.. so I added another .5L.... sounds and runs perfect so far.. so I added 3L to mine...
when you check the level, is it supposed to be running at 98 deg. F? or not running....
thanks!
Brian


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (kilgor)*

I drained it cold, then filled it up and shifted through all gears a couple of times
I don't have vag-com, but waited for it to warm up a little and added fluid until it started dripping out.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

I too haven't bought a Vag-com, so here is my temp gauge...
I use a small but accurate plastic Suunto thermometer (2"L x 1"W x 1/8"D). The steel pan is an excellent heat conductor. I tape the thermomether tightly to the pan with clear masking tape. The temperature spec has almost a 20* gap (93F - 115F) so it's still a wide margin to work with. Once I ran through all the gears, I let the engine idle in P while watching the temp rise at the pan. The moment it hits 90*F, I open the drain screw and see if I need to drain/add. If you're extra careful, take it for a drive and check it again the next day. 
Btw, make sure the car is level when you're doing this.


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 5:41 PM 1-15-2004_


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (kilgor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgor* »_i just changed the fluid on my 2002 jetta, 2.0l... 
i boughts 4L of fluid, but it only used about 2.5L... we checked the level 3 times...
IS 2.5L to refill normal?


I cant see how you could possibly use only 2.5L. The car should be:
level
within the temperature range
The level is checked in Park while the motor is running, after selecting each gear for 5 seconds. 
Its gotta be between 3-3.5L


----------



## kilgor (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (T99inFL)*

i added more... 3L total... I've driven 600 miles since change... it shifts right, sounds right, no lights... 
It actually shifts better now, than it did since buying it new... The down shifts are a lot smoother.. it used to be pretty harsh on the downshifts...


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (kilgor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgor* »_i added more... 3L total... I've driven 600 miles since change... it shifts right, sounds right, no lights... 
It actually shifts better now, than it did since buying it new... The down shifts are a lot smoother.. it used to be pretty harsh on the downshifts...


how much fluid did you drained out if you remembered


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankBeauregarde* »_Well I did that pressure line thing, although I lost count of how many clicks. I estimate about 24, I could have gotten more but I was using a hex not a torx, I was afraid I would strip it out. I haven't driven very much, but I can tell a difference. I'll post more about it after I put a few more miles on.

Hey Frank - have u gotten enough seat time with the new adjustment? 
Curious to know as I'm planning to do the same when I do my next oil change.
Thanks...


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
Hey Frank - have u gotten enough seat time with the new adjustment? 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its really easy to do, if your changing the fluid might as well do it.
It goes into gear great, and seems to shift quicker noticeably on my 2-3.
My ATF was dirty but not nearly as bad as last time. I'll probably do it again every 5k until it comes out looking new.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (FrankBeauregarde)*

Thanks for the update, Frank. Sounds great! Can't wait till the next drain & refill to do this adjustment...
The pause when shifting from R to D is almost 2 seconds... it's so annoying. Everytime I let somone else drive the car, I have to tell him/her NOT to touch the gas pedal immediately after the shift. It slams into gear if you don't wait.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

bump for the people that need to know this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
The pause when shifting from R to D is almost 2 seconds... it's so annoying. Everytime I let somone else drive the car, I have to tell him/her NOT to touch the gas pedal immediately after the shift. It slams into gear if you don't wait.









I tell my wife the same thing once a week. I have a GLX w/CLB tranny. When I got it it was pristine except half the tranny fluid leaked out of the filler tube.
LUCKILY, I had one of those cheesy 3rd party warranties and I nailed em to the wall, it cost me $600 but I got a NEW CLB! It has 25k on it now, I need to change the fluid soon.
I am tempted to do the adjustment as well but I am looking for long term effects...it is the wifes car afterall, don't want her stuck on the highway!


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

Just stumbled upon this thread. What is needed for a vr612v auto to tackle this issue. I never even knew about this until now. This is something I will look into because whe I drive it feels like it slips into gear, sometimes have that marble feel too in the gas pedal and I dont even have 20000kms on it yet.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (mrcvr6)*

I believe the '02 VR6 has the 09A 5-speed automatic tiptronic transmission.
check out sjoback's post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1093467


----------



## Axelsimmons (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

bump
Great stuff!!!


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (baomo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baomo* »_I believe the '02 VR6 has the 09A 5-speed automatic tiptronic transmission.
check out sjoback's post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1093467

I dont have a tiptronic trans, just normal auto. Is it the same procedure?


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (mrcvr6)*

no slightly different. read this, it was posted on the first page of this thread in case you missed it. It is a good write up that applies directly to you:
http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (sjoback)*

Ok the '02 Jetta GLS has 01M, thinking it was a passat for some reason.
Anyway I posted some of these links in the transmission FAQ so hopefully people can find them easier.


----------



## Axelsimmons (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

bump!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Axelsimmons)*

Okay, to get some confirms here - 
2000 GLS 2.0 4-speed. O1M transmission, will take 3-3.5 quarts of fluid when I change the fluid in 2.5 weeks or so, 51000 miles, mostly calm driving, interval is about right to do it now. I plan to buy the kit and fluid from ECS Tuning along with an oil pan drain bolt at the end of this month.
The tranny acts a little fussy from time to time but for the most part behaves. I think it's about time to change the fluid.
Is this all correct?


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Buran)*

yea, i used about 3.5L of fluid. you probably don't need to buy a whole new drain bolt, just the crush washer that goes on it and the red cap that goes on the fill tube.
let us know how it turns out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_Okay, to get some confirms here - 
2000 GLS 2.0 4-speed. O1M transmission, will take 3-3.5 quarts of fluid... I plan to buy the kit and fluid from ECS Tuning along with an oil pan drain bolt...
The tranny acts a little fussy from time to time but for the most part behaves. I think it's about time to change the fluid.
Is this all correct? 

I would buy the kit plus 4 quarts of fluid. The oil pan bolt isn't necessary but you may want to replace the washer, which the local VW dealer should stock. 
Take your time and be very careful when removing the pan. Make sure all surfaces are clean and tidy before reinstallation. 
Once you're done with the Drain/Refill, reset the Trans Control Module (TCM) by following these steps:
1. Turn ignition to ON (do not start engine)
2. Press the gas pedal to the floor till it clicks
3. Hold the pedal for 15 seconds
4. Release pedal gently 
5. Turn Key to Off
6. Start engine and drive as normal
By resetting the TCM, it will re-adapt to your driving style.
Have fun!!!


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 2:00 AM 12-12-2004_


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

The bolt's for an oil change I'm doing at the same time, though I don't know if one can get the washer separately. If I'm buying all the other stuff from ECS for the transmission fluid change (you're right about needing 4L, I realized after posting that rounding up is a better idea) $1.50 for the bolt at the same time isn't a big deal.
I've heard a slightly different procedure for the auto reset (press accelerator to floor twice within ... 5? 10? I forget ... seconds without starting car). Could be you're right on this, tho - it never made a huge difference to me before with the other method.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Buran)*

Forgot to mention that you "may" need a new "fill plug" and "safety cap" at the dealer. You can re-use them if you don't damage the originals during removal. Follow the instructions and it'll make sense:
http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf
As for resetting the TCM, I noticed that the gas pedal needs to be pushed rather hard. Depressing the pedal till it stops isn't enough, you need to apply more force and it'll move another 1/2 inch.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

hey Cadenza_7o havent seen you around in a while. how's your tranny doing? did you try the line pressure adjustment?
i'm at 118k, about 17k since the first atf change and running strong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm kinda surprised being that i neglected it for so long.
baomo - aka frankbeauregarde


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo)*

Hey Frank - 
The tranny is running fine. I've been quite busy so haven't had a chance to do the line pressure adjustment. The car has racked up 12k since the first tranny service, so another drain & refill is in order. I'll do the line pressure adjustment then as well. 


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 2:37 PM 4-24-2004_


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

For guys w/ MK4's with auto trannys don't forget to change the diff fluid, it's seperate from the rest of the tranny and gets ugly alot quicker. Mine looked like mud the last time.


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (MaxedOutCredit)*

Oh Oh, How many miles and when did you change it. We currently have a 2.0l automatic with 66,000 miles and I checked it at 40,000 miles and it seemed okay. Next scheudled check is at 80,000 miles. Should I change it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_For guys w/ MK4's with auto trannys don't forget to change the diff fluid, it's seperate from the rest of the tranny and gets ugly alot quicker. Mine looked like mud the last time.

Can you post some details on changing the diff fluid? I bought the suction pump and gear oil at thanksgiving and am still waiting to use them.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (T99inFL)*

I changed mine at 80,000 but after doing so 50,000 would have been a good idea though if you drive pretty hard. Recomeded SAE 75W90, it takes about 1 liter of fluid. Its much easier than the tranny fluid althouh it may sound harder.
First remove the vehicle speed sensor wire harness. It's on the top of the transaxle and usually has a heat protection jacket over it. The harness/connector pulls off like the other wiring harnesses under the vw hood.
Second, remove the sensor itself. Try to screw it off by hand first, but if not use a socket (sorry I don't remember the size). You will have to find the right socket/ extention combo to have your wrench clear other objects around it.
Third, remove the spedometer drive shaft. This is the part that the sensor was stacked on top of. It removes just like the sensor itself just unscrew it w/ a socket wrench.
Pump out all the old junk w/ a general purpose automotive pump aprox $15.
Pump about 1 quart or a little less than 1 liter in to it. 
On a flat surface use the spedometer drive shaft as a dip stick to check level. Hand screw it in then unscrew it. The level should be between the tip and the step up part of the shaft. Mid way should be good since the fluid is not hot. I found a turkey baster or syringe works good for getting the level precise.
Reinstall in reverse of removal.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (MaxedOutCredit)*

Oh, also the spedometer shaft and VS sensor have plastic threding be carefull not to over torque!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (MaxedOutCredit)*

Good info. Do you use synthetic fluid for the final drive?


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Yes


----------



## Bjornis (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Hey!
Whats this?
Quote, originally posted by FrankBeauregarde » 
Well I did that pressure line thing, although I lost count of how many clicks. I estimate about 24, I could have gotten more but I was using a hex not a torx, I was afraid I would strip it out. I haven't driven very much, but I can tell a difference. I'll post more about it after I put a few more miles on. 
TRied searh but cant find anything about it. Thinking of changing fluid this summer and got intrested about this mod, help please.
/Bjornis


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Bjornis)*

you know i haven't done the final drive yet, i'll have to do it. its probaby on borrowed time.
is the speed sensor on top of trans next to the AT cooler?
i recall reading that you can use gear oil or ATF in the final drive, any advantages to one over the other? 
i don't guess anyone has a picture of that speed sensor.


_Quote, originally posted by *Bjornis* »_Hey!
Whats this?
Quote, originally posted by FrankBeauregarde » 
Well I did that pressure line thing, although I lost count of how many clicks. I estimate about 24, I could have gotten more but I was using a hex not a torx, I was afraid I would strip it out. I haven't driven very much, but I can tell a difference. I'll post more about it after I put a few more miles on. 
TRied searh but cant find anything about it. Thinking of changing fluid this summer and got intrested about this mod, help please.
/Bjornis

check it out here.
Adjusting 01M auto transmission line pressure from the TDI fourms


----------



## Bjornis (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo)*

Thanks!
Looks really intresting, maybe i will try that.


----------



## Bjornis (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Bjornis)*

Hmmm.
I checked out the "Adjusting 01M auto transmission line pressure from the TDI fourms" from the link above. 
Now I wonder, is it only for 4-speed auto or can I do this on my 5-speed tiptronic as well? 
/Bjornis


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_For guys w/ MK4's with auto trannys don't forget to change the diff fluid, it's seperate from the rest of the tranny and gets ugly alot quicker. Mine looked like mud the last time.

Mk3 01M's are the same...seperate fluid. Basically the same procedure for replacement.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

Guess what I'll be doing this summer


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*

Hey all,
Know this is a old thread, but I’d just like to post my muses with this topic. And I'm new here...
I did a trans service on my wife’s 98 Jetta GLS 2.0 Automatic 0M1 trans. (48,000 Kmi, I also did this when I got her car last year at 36Kmi)
I have a copy of VAG com (shareware version), and I got the 3 quarts of $14 trans fluid from my dealer.
Here’s how I did it.
I used a “cheater” method, that I feel works pretty well, and well – its cleaner. But adamantly, it’s not as good as a pan cleaning and filter… But once a year and 12,000 miles is fair to me.
1 – Warm up car.
2 – Use a vacuum style suction tank/pump (Mityvac 7201) (http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/shop/MIT-7201.html)
3 – Suck out about 2 L of fluid.
4 – Fill w/ 2 L of fluid
5 – Drive car
6 – Come back turn car off
7 – Open “overflow”
8 – Let fluid drain
9 – Let car cool down
10 – Fire up VAG.COM until temp is proper
11 – Warm car back up
12 – Fill with about 1L of fluid
Runs and shifts like a *dream*.
Oh, and I just want to say – this is a goofy process than only VW could have come up with..








-Dan


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Dan J Reed)*

and not changing the transmission filter... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Dan J Reed)*

yea, i would go ahead and change the filter and clean the pan on the first change anyhow. your only saving about 15 minutes and maybe $40 by not doing it.
plus with that vacuum style pump you wouldn't be able to get the hose to the bottom of the pan through the fill tube. it would bottom out on the top of the filter.


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_and not changing the transmission filter... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

And like I said.... "But adamantly, it’s not as good as a pan cleaning and filter… But once a year and 12,000 miles is fair to me"...
Your going to change the filter every 12,000 miles? If your filter is "full" at 12K - your trans would only be lasting 60K at best since the filter would be filled with _clutches_. I understand doing the filter at 30/60/90K, but not 12K.
Some tranys don't even have a "serviceable" filter. 
You should have seen the "filter" on her old Golf. - it was a _screen_.
Like I said, its a cheat - not a "how to".


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baomo* »_yea, i would go ahead and change the filter and clean the pan on the first change anyhow. your only saving about 15 minutes and maybe $40 by not doing it.
plus with that vacuum style pump you wouldn't be able to get the hose to the bottom of the pan through the fill tube. it would bottom out on the top of the filter.

Good point, but a year ago I didn't have the VAG and didn't want to do a full drain/fill without it. Should have this year. Heck its better than nothing, and a heck of a lot better than going till the trany takes a dump. Stumbled across this thread after the fact.
Yea, the suction menthod does not get a full 3L out, just the 2L.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Dan J Reed)*

I would alternate between changing just the fluid (by draining) and dropping/cleaning the pan (and replacing the filter every other year). This means 3L of new fluid every 20-25k miles and a new filter every 40-50k miles...
...and don't forget the final drive fluid.


----------



## lubricious (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

I'm about ready to change the final drive fluid.
I'm still unclear about the procedures, can you post a walkthrough?


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (lubricious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_I changed mine at 80,000 but after doing so 50,000 would have been a good idea though if you drive pretty hard. Recomeded SAE 75W90, it takes about 1 liter of fluid. Its much easier than the tranny fluid althouh it may sound harder.
First remove the vehicle speed sensor wire harness. It's on the top of the transaxle and usually has a heat protection jacket over it. The harness/connector pulls off like the other wiring harnesses under the vw hood.
Second, remove the sensor itself. Try to screw it off by hand first, but if not use a socket (sorry I don't remember the size). You will have to find the right socket/ extention combo to have your wrench clear other objects around it.
Third, remove the spedometer drive shaft. This is the part that the sensor was stacked on top of. It removes just like the sensor itself just unscrew it w/ a socket wrench.
Pump out all the old junk w/ a general purpose automotive pump aprox $15.
Pump about 1 quart or a little less than 1 liter in to it. 
On a flat surface use the spedometer drive shaft as a dip stick to check level. Hand screw it in then unscrew it. The level should be between the tip and the step up part of the shaft. Mid way should be good since the fluid is not hot. I found a turkey baster or syringe works good for getting the level precise.
Reinstall in reverse of removal. 


i bought a liter of 75W90 couple of months ago but never got around to it. i'm still unclear on whether or not i should use 75W90 or ATF? i thought i had read that 75W90 is for 01N and ATF is for 01M. or that they may be interchanged? i'm confused. i'll call VW to verify what to use.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baomo* »_
i bought a liter of 75W90 couple of months ago but never got around to it. i'm still unclear on whether or not i should use 75W90 or ATF? i thought i had read that 75W90 is for 01N and ATF is for 01M. or that they may be interchanged? i'm confused. i'll call VW to verify what to use.

According to the Bentley manual, it's synthetic 75w-90. Redline tech guy Dave Granquist said that their MT-90 is compatible.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

yea that's what confusing, in the VW bulletin it says ATF.
http://www.20vturbo.com/tsb/mi...2.pdf










_Modified by baomo at 6:02 PM 8-11-2004_


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo)*

damn just found this thread.... i went ahead and asked my dealer for a quote to do this... after giving me a weird look like i was 3 years old and shouldn't be touchign a car... they quoted me about 270 for the labor and parts... ugh... so ya i guess i gotta do this one myself, summer is almost over though so i guess i'm going to wait until christmas break


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (flashback)*

hm that being said... since vw/audi CLAIMS that this should last a 'lifetime', do you think theres anyway we could get this service done for free? i mean there is clear evidence that the stuff doesn't last, and according to vw it should... so that would sound to me like its a warranty issue....


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo)*

My Bentley manual is for New Beetles from 98-02. VW's part number is G-052-145-02, which is the same fluid for their manual transmission. 
You may want to call the dealer to double-check.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_hm that being said... since vw/audi CLAIMS that this should last a 'lifetime', do you think theres anyway we could get this service done for free? i mean there is clear evidence that the stuff doesn't last, and according to vw it should... so that would sound to me like its a warranty issue....

They won't replace the fluid but will replace the tranny if it fails. The question is when... 5k after the warranty expires. 
Those who are doing ATF/filter change are interested to prolong the life of the tranny.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

er.... i'm still going to make the attempt at the case when i go to the dealer later this week for some work.... i guess i'll print out this thread.... and probably make a call to vwoa... the fluid is dieing.. and its called alife time fluid which implies it should last a life time, which is within the warranty... so i don't see why they wouldn't replace something thats failing under the warranty period... 
hehe ya ok i know its a really really longs shot.. but this isn't that cheap or easy to do from what i've seen... so its worth a try imo, i'll let yall know what the dealer or vwoa says


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (flashback)*

good luck with VWoA. i called them today about the final drive and they told me that they weren’t technically trained and had no idea what i was talking about.
so called my local dealer who couldn't give me a straight answer.
so i guess i'll pull the spedo and see if i can't tell what it is by how thick the fluid in there is.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo)*

Lifetime to VWOA means 50K, when the warranty is up after that it is your problem. I have 169k on my Tip now and have changed the fluid twice.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (coolvdub)*

hooooooly crap 169k on your tip? never had to replace it? that has to say something about the tranny.... do you drive very hard?any mods? i'm guessing your driving on the highway 24x7 hehe


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (flashback)*

Yeah, Coolvdub does long haul on traffic-free freeways. He changes the motor oil every 15k!!! 
Stop-n-go is what kills the powertrain.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
Stop-n-go is what kills the powertrain. 

hmmm being in dallas traffic every freekin day.... i guess that translates to i shouldn't plan on mine lasting long... so far i've got 27k on the car.... so do you think i should definitely change it out about now?
also people who ahve done this... have you noticed like any smoother shifting, or any difference in the behavior of your transmission?


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_hooooooly crap 169k on your tip? never had to replace it? that has to say something about the tranny.... do you drive very hard?any mods? i'm guessing your driving on the highway 24x7 hehe

To answer your questions, no I have not had to replace it. I drive in a sprited fashion, but not hard . I have A Neuspeed Downpipe and REVO 3 Bar software with an SPS3. Right now I'm running stock boost, but normaly I have it at 1.1-1.3 Bar. I'm not on the road 24-7, just a long distance commuter 128 miles each way daily.Oh yeah and I love my Tip for the commute, much better than when I had a close ratio 6 speed manual.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (flashback)*

Yeah it helps changing the fluid, my suggested interval is to change it every 30-35k for a long and trouble free service. I have not followed this routine and been okay but it is what I will now start. I am going to do a drain and refill every 5k up to the next 15k and that should mean I will have completely changed all the fluid, since the full capacity including torque converter is 9 liters. I just wish the brainiacs at VW would have at least put a drain plug in the converter, so we could do a more complete drain and refill, given the fact that the filter is not a end user serviceable item(Hello Vw what the hell were you thinking here







) Anyhow as of right now Impex has the best price on G 052 990 A2 fluid at $16.25 per liter so that's where I would get it if you are the DIY type, and don't bother with the filter since you can't replace it anyway. Just keep up on the fluid changes and you should be okay.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Ok it looks like ATF was the factory fill for the final drive from December 94 thru August 96. Then VW changed it to synthetic 75W90 gear oil because the ATF was seeping from the vent on these trannys. So if you have one with ATF the solution is to drain the ATF by taking the final drive cover off and changing to synthetic gear oil. 
http://www.20vturbo.com/tsb/mi...1.pdf


----------



## OniJetta (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

I have a 98 Jetta Gl automatic. What transmission do i have? Is it a 01M??


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (OniJetta)*

yes.
to double check you can look in the trunk on the sticker on the fuel pump access door.


----------



## bugzee (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

hey hot idea, before refilling the tranny why not fill the pan while on the bench up to the red indicator plug,with warm oil? since I dont have the vag-com. help..then installing it


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (bugzee)*

An almost impossible idea. And the ATF filter does intrude into the ATF in the pan, this would upset things.
As a substitute for an accurate vag-com some sort of "normal" thermomometer that you slap on the pan might do the job. And there are now some fairly cheap non-contact infrared thermometers too.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (bugzee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugzee* »_hey hot idea, before refilling the tranny why not fill the pan while on the bench up to the red indicator plug,with warm oil? since I dont have the vag-com. help..then installing it









That would be quite a balancing act. I thought of it when I did mine. However, you forgot one thing. The engine and transmission must be running when you check the fluid level. As the torque converter spins and fluid is pumped around the tranny, the level drops.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Just want to keep this post, last week my tranny went bad and the dealer put a rebuild one, cost me 4200 dlls, not extended warranty (my wife told me to buy one at 40k miles, but I didn't listen to her)
The car was at 70k miles.
Now I have a new tranny and I need to do the service every 15k miles or 20k miles








And I want to keep my car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JETTAWOLFS98)*

Were you already out of warranty?


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Yep, No warranty.
71,000 Miles







and no extended warranty.
Now I'm planning to change the ATFevery 15k miles or 20k miles?








Or maybe every 10k miles?


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JETTAWOLFS98)*

what kind of fluid are you using? 
you shouldn't have to change it every 10k maybe 40k.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JETTAWOLFS98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTAWOLFS98* »_
Now I'm planning to change the ATFevery 15k miles or 20k miles?








Or maybe every 10k miles? 

10k is a waste. If you're really good about it, change the fluid and filter every 20k. At my first change (50k), the pan was coated with friction material and the fluid was dark brown and smelled normal (not burnt). From the look of it, I'd say 30-35k is a good interval.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

If you're really good about it???? Like what????
My drive is highway most of the time, about 100 miles per day, 4 days per week.
Somebody told me that 30k miles is ok.
I don't want to have the same problem as the last time and then having another tranny replace, no way.
Maybe the first one at the 20k and the next one at 30k.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (JETTAWOLFS98)*

If you do mostly freeway driving with little stop-n-go traffic, 30k is a good interval.


----------



## FrankVW (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_We all know that synthetics are much better lubricants than mineral-base oils. They protect better and last longer... *BUT THEY DON'T LAST FOREVER...* as VW implies with their "Lifetime" automatic transmission fluid (ATF). In a legal context, "Lifetime" really means the duration of "VW Powertrain Warranty". Upon its expiration, the *$JOKE$* is on you.
After having done some reading about VW's _mysterious_ lifetime ATF, I just replaced the ATF and filter for my NB. The filter & oil pan were coated with a layer of sediment of shiny, metallic shavings. I didn't take any pictures but here's a thread posted by an Audi owner who had sent his used ATF to a lab for an oil analysis...
(note: Audi & VW use the same ATF):
http://forums.audiworld.com/a8/msgs/22083.phtml ... look at the oil specs
new -vs- old fluid








new -vs- old filters








"lifetime" ATF cultivates lifetime metallic sods (shavings)








here are some photos of the filter & oil pan:
http://www.audipages.com/Tech_....html
...and photos & report from a Passat'er:
http://www.taligentx.com/passa....html
Like other car-makers, VW knows that most owners don't keep their cars too far pass 100k. So they extend and/or delete the specifications on some costly items... i.e. 105k timing belt change on 1.8T engines, "lifetime" fuel filter and ATF. This is a marketing twist to help sell cars by advertising "minimal" maintenance. 
So, if you intend to keep your VW for a while, do your bank account a favor by changing the ATF on a regular basis. This task is a bit complicated, but if you have the right tools & technical resource and want to do it yourself, most major VW/Audi auto-parts retailers now stock these VW-specific oils. For the *01M* automatic, ask for the filter kit and ATF Pentosin G-052-162-A2, which is the same Part No. as VW's for Mk4. I would do the same with manual transmission oil, which is so much easier to change. 
BTW, if you ask VW service writers, they'll entertain you with that "sealed with lifetime" gibberish... by Corporate mandate, of course. But if you talk with a VW or Audi mechanic who has actually removed the transmission oil pan and changed the oil, he/she will tell you otherwise.








Cheers... 

_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 7:56 AM 4-23-2004_

we are looking at picturs of a transmission that is in failure mode..
The metal buildup on magnet is excessive and the black in the ATF is clutch friction material that has burned off the disks...
Any transmission that has a problem does this to the ATF, even if it was changed 100 miles ago..


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Figured I would ad my experience.
The Car 96 Jetta Trek AUTO
Purchased car at ~75K with a receipt for a trans "flush" at ~55K
Car shifts alright but starts getting "sticky" recently ~100K
So I go to my local reputable VW tuner shop and have them do a tranny service. That was 1 week ago, and so far so good. The tranny is deffinately shifting better and "making" better decesions onshifting points.


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

great info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

ok. i have read 3 of all these pages, but have yet to run across the 010 (3spd) tranny info. this is one area i know i need to do, as i havent touched it since ive owned the car. is it as complicated as the others? what fluid and filter kit to use. special tools? advice? preciate it!


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (rychas1)*

i think the fluid for the a2 is 3L of dexron. but i'm not sure, so double check. 
how to check and change...
















and the filter kit.... ~$14


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (baomo motorsports)*

thx. looks alot simpler than the a4's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

2001 Jetta, 2.0L automatic with 88,000 miles. 
Dealer checked atf at 40 and 80k. Last Saturday, I drained the transmission, removed the filter and installed a new filter and gasket and added about 3 liters of new fluid. 
The writeup for changing 01M transmission fluid is outstanding, that made it very easy. Cadenza_7o is correct. This is not lifetime fluid. The pan had a lot of sludge near the large single magnet, at first it looked ribbed but when I wiped the sludge away it was flat. There was also a lot of sludge in the pan right where the hole in the filter is, it was not near the magnet. Additionally, the outside of the filter was also covered by sludge.
There were no metal filings, just the magnetic (?) sludge. I did not have a transmission problem but wanted to see. The procedure only removes and replaces 3 of the approximately 5.3 liters. I'll do it again in the fall, this should give me about 4/5ths new atf.
I'm no expert as to the quality of the fluid but believe (to remove the sludge and improve filtering with a new filter) the recommendations here are correct, certainly no more than 50k. I should have changed it sooner.
Regards, 
Dermott


----------



## fspGTD (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (francismartin)*

I just changed the VW ATF and 01M filter in mom's 2001 Golf TDI, which had a little over 40k miles on it. There was some metallic sludge that was the thickest around the magnet and around in the bottom of the pan. It was nothing like the photos above though, more sludge like, composed of very fine particles. The fluid was definitely darker than new, although I don't think as dark as what is pictures in the photos above.
I also recently changed the ATF and filter in wife's 1995 Passat GLX w/ 096 tranny and about 90k miles on the car. I put in Redline D4 and also a new 096 filter, replacing unknown fluid (don't know if it was changed or not) and original filter. The tranny fluid color and sludge situation was very similar to the 40k mile 01M Golf's in terms of amount of sludge. After putting in the redline and new filter in the Passat, it seems like the shift points are a little bit improved, or it is shifting more solidly, or something. It may have been because the ATF was getting on the low side, or maybe the fresh redline and filter helped the transmission maintain higher pressures. It seems like it might be downshifting a little earlier now, which is nice.


----------



## wawacito (Apr 13, 2005)

hey guys,
i have a 1999 vw passat gls v6 with tiptronic. The manual book SUCKS - it tells me nothing I need to know and I think they do that so that we HAVE to go to the dealer to get anything done. 
So anyways from reading some of your posts (I couldnt read it all - 9 freeking long pages) I'm guessing that I have the ZF tranny.
Also from reading your posts I need to use ESSO LT 41171 or Quaker State Multi-Vehicle ATF.
My PROBLEM is that I can't find either of those two fluids AAAANNNYYYYWHERE. Doing a search on froogle or shop.yahoo or anywhere on the web and it appears as though nobody sells it.
So can anybody tell me where to get Quaker State Multi-Vehicle ATF? And how much of it I really neeD?
And anybody know a good mechanic in Richmond, VA area that could do the change for me?


----------



## wawacito (Apr 13, 2005)

BTW - just to give you a quick update on my situation - I have 131,000 miles on the car and have NEVER changed the tranny oil because I was convinced into believing the "lifetime ATF" myth. I dont even think the manual says anything about changing it. The manual is soooooooooo friggin incomplete. Somebody convinced me i needed to do it and thats when i started searching and stumbled upon your site. 
I wont be doing the change myself mainly because i dont want to invest in 4 jack stands - and because I have nowhere to work on the car (no driveway - just condo parking lot) - and also because I can't be without my car for more than a day.
So how much fluid would i need and what should i tell the mechanic?


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (wawacito)*

i'm not sure about the tip but on the o1m i needed 4L of fluid. i think that the Penzoil or Quaker State Multi-Vehicle ATF would work but they are semi synthetic you may be better to go with a full synthetic like redline or amsoil. 
ask the richmond guys if they know a shop http://www.richmonddubs.com


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (wawacito)*

You can get Redline D4ATF from jegs.com, about 8 bux a quart


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (wawacito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wawacito* »_....I wont be doing the change myself mainly because i dont want to invest in 4 jack stands - and because I have nowhere to work on the car (no driveway - just condo parking lot) - and also because I can't be without my car for more than a day.
So how much fluid would i need and what should i tell the mechanic?

I have only 2 jack stands but decided not to use them. Instead, I used 2 regular jacks for the front of the car. Unless you're a very large person, you shouldn't need to raise the car very high. In fact, unless you're using 4 stands, keep the front raised just enough to check the fluid level. When I did this job (40k ago), the front tires were still touching the ground and this is on a NB... possibly with the lowest ground clearance of all "stock" VWs. It's an approximation. 1/10th or 2/10th of a liter (over or under) isn't gonna kill the tranny. Not changing the ATF will. 
The entire job shouldn't take more than 1/2 day in snail speed with a couple of beers. In fact, with the car jacked up, you can do an oil/filter change or other stuff with the ATF/filter replacement. 
3L is required but an extra 1L just in case. I used 3.1L
Edit: Glad to see people still responding to this thread. It would be interesting to see how long a properly cared VW AT can last. I'm ~10k shy of 100k or the point where my Powertrain Warranty expires. Tranny is running smoothly.


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 11:30 AM 4-27-2005_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*

I'm coming up on 40K miles and I've decided that I'm going to get my O1M's tranny fluid replaced soon. I recently started a job that requires me to commute 250 miles a week in NYC/NJ traffic, so I want my car to be in tip-top shape. It just so happens that I'm also going to get my car chipped soon, so maybe I'll have both done at the same time


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmmmm!! Interesting reading! I have a 2000 V6 w/Tiptronic I recently spoke W/Volks they told me VW recommends no tranny service (*cough*yeah right*cough*) after this great topic I'll be doing a filter/fluid change soon (my car has 110k) -I'll take some pics of fluid and pan...


----------



## " G " (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

dayum, i better change mine asap !
my car has 88,000 miles.
any tips from anyone who's done this on a 2000 jetta gls ?


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (" G ")*

http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf

Read through this post but I've posted the writeup again, just above. It's not hard, just take your time in removing the red cap. Remember to have the car running and the ATF up to the right temperature to fill it properly.
Be prepared to see some real junk.
Good luck, 
Dermott


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (francismartin)*

We have pictures from one car only, I'd like to see other's auto tranny's fluid after x amount of miles. I have about 30k miles on mine now, more pictures = good !
Thanks guys.


----------



## " G " (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (francismartin)*

The page cannot be found
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please try the following:
Make sure that the Web site address displayed in the address bar of your browser is spelled and formatted correctly. 
If you reached this page by clicking a link, contact the Web site administrator to alert them that the link is incorrectly formatted. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found.
Internet Information Services (IIS)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Technical Information (for support personnel)
Go to Microsoft Product Support Services and perform a title search for the words HTTP and 404. 
Open IIS Help, which is accessible in IIS Manager (inetmgr), and search for topics titled Web Site Setup, Common Administrative Tasks, and About Custom Error Messages.


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (" G ")*

its on page one
http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf


----------



## " G " (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo motorsports)*

now is that tdi tranny the same as my a4 jetta gls ?
refill plug in the same location ?


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (" G ")*

if its an o1m it will be the same.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (" G ")*


_Quote, originally posted by *" G "* »_now is that tdi tranny the same as my a4 jetta gls ?
refill plug in the same location ?

Jetta is a O2J (GLIW,337, 20th, are all O2M)
I believe the TDI (MK IV) are all O2J.


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Mile High Assassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mile High Assassin* »_Jetta is a O2J (GLIW,337, 20th, are all O2M)
I believe the TDI (MK IV) are all O2J.


o2j and 02m are manual transmissions, o1m is the 4 speed auto.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo motorsports)*

I would like to change fluid on my car but I have queston.I don't have jack stands but I have ramps.I know that only front of the car will be raised so not posibble to check fluid level.


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

Ramps are okay. I calculated the difference between the car being on the angle and the car being level, it's insignificant.
Good luck.


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (francismartin)*

Hi, 
A month ago I posted my findings from an ATF change (including a new filter and gasket) on a 01 Jetta, GLS, automatic. Yesterday I changed it again (new filter and gasket), there was very little sludge on the magnet and nothing on the exterior of the filter.
I believe the fluid should be changed at about 30 to 50 k miles. This is not scientific, just my opinion based on what happens when it's changed twice and the discussion herein.
Thanks to all for their input.
Great thread!


----------



## ChristianVR6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (francismartin)*

I have some pics from the fluid and filter change of 96 Passat VR6 after 150000km. but I dont know hoe to post the pics here!
Chris


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (ChristianVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChristianVR6* »_I have some pics from the fluid and filter change of 96 Passat VR6 after 150000km. but I dont know hoe to post the pics here!
Chris

First you have to upload your images somewhere else (ie Yahoo). In the Reply window, hit the 4th icon right to B (bold). This will insert the command "[ IMG ] *insert your image url here* [ /IMG ]"


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (ChristianVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChristianVR6* »_dont know hoe to post the pics here!
Chris


http://www.pifiu.com/vortex/index.php


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

what this is ?


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Fantomasz)*

those are spacers that go in the corners of the pan gasket and keep you from crushing it.


----------



## ibcop (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo motorsports)*

Anyone know where the best place is to get the VW tranny fluid.....My Stealership want's $24.85/liter.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They gotta be kidding......


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (ibcop)*

try germanautoparts.com


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid*

UPDATE...
*ATF & filter*: I did another drain & refill plus a filter change at 90k. The fluid wasn't as dirty at it was the first time at 50k. Of course, the first batch was in there 10k longer (plus break-in wear). There was a smaller amount friction material on the magnet and the pan, but the valve-body is clean as a whistle. 
*Final Drive Oil*: I tried but couldn't remove the speedometer drive gear to pump out the old oil. The turbo charger and heating hose (metal) were in the way. Hmmm, I wonder how the techs check the oil? Any body knows?
*Inner CV boot (passenger side)*: This boot is stretched due to heat exposure of the turbo-charger. It's a bit loose and leaks tiny bits of grease. You guys should keep an eye it. The dealer wants $325 for replacing the boot! Very funny!!!


----------



## Fred S (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

So. A 1993 Passat VR6 has 096 or a 01M trans?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Fred S)*

Hello everyone.This is my first time owning a VW Automatic car as I mostly drive 6-speed manuals








I recently Purchased a 2002 VW Golf 2.0 (AEG engine code) for my mom to drive.Now on taking possession of the car it was doing about 48,000km's which really wasnt bad but I preferred to replace everything on the car because I am Anal like that.
Now I went to replace the ATF after reading the little handbook and noticed that it was some sort of *special clear VW ATF*.So off to the dealer I go to get the "OEM ATF" and they hit me up with *$217US* after TAX for 4 god damn quarts.(no this isnt a US Dealer....)
Now I am sponsoured by Esso Lubricants and I tried to get something similiar but all they could offer was Esso ATF (Dexron III).Now what should is the going price for the replacement ATF original from Audi/VW and are there any other companies such Esso/Quaker state/Amsoil/Mobil1/etc that offer a similiar product?Apparntly the OEM lifetime stuff is clear and not red....








That being said $217US would force me to convert it to manual!!!


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Wizard-of-OD)*

the oem fluid is made by esso. ESSO ATF LT 71141


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baomo motorsports* »_the oem fluid is made by esso. ESSO ATF LT 71141

How much for 1L?
Also is VAG-COM necessary for an ATF change?


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Wizard-of-OD)*

not sure where your located but the dealer will probably charge $12 each. i've use amsoil universal without any problems and redline d4 is supposed to be good.
vag is nice to have when changing the fluid but not necessary. if you have a contact thermometer you can put on the pan, just let it warm up when you add the fluid.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baomo motorsports* »_not sure where your located but the dealer will probably charge $12 each. i've use amsoil universal without any problems and redline d4 is supposed to be good.
vag is nice to have when changing the fluid but not necessary. if you have a contact thermometer you can put on the pan, just let it warm up when you add the fluid.


My dealer wanted to charge me $217US for the OEM ATF.
I have VAG-COM @ my disposal but I dont see why it would be necessary for a fluid change.I figure if I drain out the ATF and a quantity of "x" comes out then I simply place back in x (as it is doing seriously low mileage but I like to be safe).


----------



## John_E (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (francismartin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francismartin* »_Ramps are okay. I calculated the difference between the car being on the angle and the car being level, it's insignificant. ...
 Are you sure about that? If the observation port is near the center (front-to-back), I might believe it. I would certainly feel alot better about doing transmission work on just my Rhino ramps (as I now do oil changes) than on ramps plus jackstands or four jackstands.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_UPDATE...
*ATF & filter*: I did another drain & refill plus a filter change at 90k. The fluid wasn't as dirty at it was the first time at 50k. Of course, the first batch was in there 10k longer (plus break-in wear). There was a smaller amount friction material on the magnet and the pan, but the valve-body is clean as a whistle. 
*Final Drive Oil*: I tried but couldn't remove the speedometer drive gear to pump out the old oil. The turbo charger and heating hose (metal) were in the way. Hmmm, I wonder how the techs check the oil? Any body knows?
*Inner CV boot (passenger side)*: This boot is stretched due to heat exposure of the turbo-charger. It's a bit loose and leaks tiny bits of grease. You guys should keep an eye it. The dealer wants $325 for replacing the boot! Very funny!!!


thanks for the update. i just turned 44k and will soon attempt this.


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_*Final Drive Oil*: I tried but couldn't remove the speedometer drive gear to pump out the old oil. The turbo charger and heating hose (metal) were in the way. Hmmm, I wonder how the techs check the oil? Any body knows?

how close is the hose? i had plenty of room around mine.


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo motorsports)*

I am the second owner of a '98 Jetta GLX VR6 with an 01M Xmsn. I don't know if the Xmsn fluid OR differential fluid has ever been changed. My odometer reads 77795. I bought the car with 48K miles on it and it was 5 years old too. "Chilton" repair manual states that the differential and Xmsn take the same fluid. A "Special Syntheitc Fluid". Also, it goes on to say that only if you are towing a trailer, driving through mountain passes regularly, or other severe service do you change it every 30K miles.
About the Differential, the book states..."Unless you believe that the differential oil is contaminated, changing the fluid/oil in the differential of the transaxle is not necessary. The manufacturer states that the differential is filled for the life of the transaxle, and that replacement of the fluid/oil is not necessary."
In the above photo, the wiring harness that plugs into the "Speedometer Drive Gear/dipstick" has the wires coming straight up to the hood of the car. Mine, however, is coming out 90 degrees to the left (facing the front of the car), but I believe it is the same thing as the above illustration. The job looks pretty easy to do too.
Is Redline D4ATF the way to go for Xaxle fluid replacement then? Is it safe to use? Or should I just go to my local vdub place to get the recommended stuff?
After a few years and getting a different vehicle for the wife, this current car will become my "Project Car". My plan is to do an auto to Manual Xmsn swap.
What is a "TCM" and what does it do?




_Modified by pdx650 at 9:54 PM 7-22-2005_


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (pdx650)*

ATF was used in the final drive from December 94 thru August 96. Then VW changed it back to the synthetic gear oil because the ATF was seeping from the final drive vent on these trannys. 
its pretty easy to check and you can make the call if you want to change it or not.
and the TCM is the transmission computer.


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (John_E)*

You have a good point but I calculated as follows, keeping in mind that the ATF is not lifetime and VW sells it this way as a marketing scheme (in my opinion), knowing full well it is not lifetime.
For a Jetta transmission, this calculation is conservative, assuming the wheel base is 100 inches and the ramps raise the front 8-1/2 inches gives a .085 rise to run. The inspection port is about 2.5 to 3 inches from the center, say 3 inches. If the car is on ramps, the difference from the center to the inspection port is .255 inches. The sump holds about 2 quarts without the car running and probably 1 and 1/2 quart or less when running for inspection. The sump is about 3 inches deep, thus if it holds 1-1/2 quarts when running and we lose the .255 in, we lose about .1275 quarts out of a total of 5.6 quarts, or just over 2.25% of the total amount of ATF.
I don't think this is significant.
I honestly believe VW uses this system to convince folks that the ATF is lifetime when in fact by now they must know it isn't.
It can't possibly be super precise as they expect us to check it at every 40k miles and add as necessary, thus they expect to lose some and anticipate us driving for some time without the correct amount until the next inpsection.
I've never known so many people in my area to have as many transmisison problems as Jettas have but its not the fluid levels, it's a lousy system they use.







'


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (francismartin)*

I am in the Army and have access to a self care care center. They have hydraulic jacks that raise the car almost above my head and I am 72". Well enough to do oil changes. I get charged $5/hour for use of the jack. And since the job sounds pretty easy to do, I can do it for less then $50 with allparts and tools too.


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

Just an update, I can't find Redline D4ATF on jegs.com anymore. TDIparts.com has the factory Pentosin fluid for $10/liter. Not too bad and the filter kit is about 20$.
I changed the filter/fluid at 90k and am doing it again at 130k. I think I'll do the line pressure mod this time around.


_Modified by acktdi at 3:49 PM 7-28-2005_


----------



## 99VWV5 (May 19, 2005)

my car is running almost 115000KM
do i need to change the fluid?
and i think i've got a prob with the tranny coz when it wants to shift from 2 to 3 u can feel something and if i leave the gas at that moment it makes a thud, does it have something to do with the tranny mount?
btw it's a 4-speed automatic


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baomo motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baomo motorsports* »_
how close is the hose? i had plenty of room around mine.









With the electronic harness removed, I could lift the speedo gear about 2-3 inches before hitting the turbocharger body. I think the exhaust manifold on the New Beetle is shaped differently than that on the Jetta/Golf.


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

I went to a reputable place that does atf changes recently and asked about how much it would cost to do it. They said that they dont do vw's cause they have a lifetime atf and i told him that he could still change it but he said he didnt recommend it. When i asked him why, he told me that some atf's are better left in than changed because "it hold the transmission together and that hes seen cars that have had it changed and have complained that its gotten worse." Can someone comment on this?


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

My Tip died at 200k


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (coolvdub)*

What's a "Tip"?


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (pdx650)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdx650* »_What's a "Tip"?









Tiptronic.


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dan J Reed)*

Der!


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (pdx650)*

ok. i just changed my tranny fluid yesterday, using valvoline dexron 3. pretty simple, but took longer than it should b/c i wsa so careful not to screw anything up (crossfingers). but this is the odd part. bentley calls for 3.2 quarts, but i refilled first with 2 quarts. then i started up ran thru the gears, put it in park, and check the level. it was hardly on the stick at all. then i added half a quart and rechecked. it was overfilled? so i left it as so, and im gonna check it again today after a drive to see if it settled any. if so, that makes no sense, as i am no where near 3.2 quarts required by bentley. 
good thing tho...tranny is quieter than b4 and surprisingly, for all the noise it made, it didnt seem very clogged or dirty. in fact, the strainer had just a lil bit of sandy grains on it (normal i guess).


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (rychas1)*

Go back and check the Bentley procedure, you're supposed to have the car running when you fill it. Reason: When running, I think fluid is pulled out of the sump and into the trans. If you need specifics, post and I'll put the procedure here. I think you







may be off on your fluid level. 
Good luck.


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoBeRt_68* »_I went to a reputable place that does atf changes recently and asked about how much it would cost to do it. They said that they dont do vw's cause they have a lifetime atf and i told him that he could still change it but he said he didnt recommend it. When i asked him why, he told me that some atf's are better left in than changed because "it hold the transmission together and that hes seen cars that have had it changed and have complained that its gotten worse." Can someone comment on this?


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

Translation, we don't know how to work on VW transmissions. We are also afraid that if we screw up you will make us pay for your $6000 transmission to be replaced.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (francismartin)*

i did. and i check again yesteday after a long drive. still shows 3mm over max. yet, i only added 2.5 quarts


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoBeRt_68* »_I went to a reputable place that does atf changes recently and asked about how much it would cost to do it. They said that they dont do vw's cause they have a lifetime atf and i told him that he could still change it but he said he didnt recommend it. When i asked him why, he told me that some atf's are better left in than changed because "it hold the transmission together and that hes seen cars that have had it changed and have complained that its gotten worse." Can someone comment on this?

what'll happen is that if you change fluid that has been in the tranny for a long time and alot of miles and replace it with clean fluid, the clean fluid will varnish the seals, clutches, etc... basically, whatever crud is holding the tranny together and making it work will wash away and it'll be more of a hassle to deal with


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (rychas1)*

ok. after a few days with the new atf fluid, car seeems much more responsive, faster, quicker revs...maybe its just placebo, but i think it was a good thing. now if i can only figure out y the fluid levels is 3mm overfilled and i only added 2.5 quarts?


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_what'll happen is that if you change fluid that has been in the tranny for a long time and alot of miles and replace it with clean fluid, the clean fluid will varnish the seals, clutches, etc... basically, whatever crud is holding the tranny together and making it work will wash away and it'll be more of a hassle to deal with

so my car right now is about 32000. It shifts as if its a manual. Do you guys think i should change it?


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

That quote scares me, but I think I'll try it anyway.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (francismartin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francismartin* »_Go back and check the Bentley procedure, you're supposed to have the car running when you fill it. Reason: When running, I think fluid is pulled out of the sump and into the trans. If you need specifics, post and I'll put the procedure here. I think you







may be off on your fluid level. 
Good luck.

As with all Transmissions
1. You start the car
2. You place the selector in the "N" position
That way ATF has now been distributed throughout the transmission.At least this is how I was taught to do it.


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Fred S)*

filter & gasket, $43
atf fluid, $20 per liter.
DIPSTICK.... PRICELESS.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by g60-inside at 11:59 PM 8-28-2005_


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (g60-inside)*

ok, so after i cooled down from that rant. i've read this entire thread, and now i'm concerned. i have considerable amount of car repair knowledge, but i've always ignored AUTO tranny's because i've never owned on (in a VW). but just a few days ago, i serviced my girlfriends 1997 cabrio AUTO tranny. it was shifting a bit sluggish, and i worried that if i didnt service the trans fluid, that she might end up paying a few thousand dollars for a rebuilt transmision in the near future, since she is communting 400 miles a week now. the car has 80,000 and other than the aforemention shifting hesitations, there is nothing else wrong with the car. 
SO, here is what i did so far. 
i called PARTS4VW's on the phone, and asked them for a trans filter and gasket, since they didnt have it listed ont he site. my rep said no problem, he could order it, and it was at my door a few days later for $43 including shipping, for the gasket and filter. no problem right...
next day, i head to local auto parts store for fluid. walk to the parts counter and ask the guy to look up how much this auto tranny takes. his computer comes up and says 3.2 QUARTS!!! i saw it on the screen. it didnt say LITERS!. granted, this is after i searched thru the worthless Owners manual (where i always look up my capacities and fluid requirements) and there is nothing listed for auto trans fluid.







.
the only mention of the auto trans fluid i found in the manual, said "REFER TO DEALERSHIP FOR SERVICE". now why would they say that if there is nothing the dealer can do, other than replace the transmision when it will, without a doubt, prematurely FAIL!!.
So, i ask the Counter guy, what type of fluid. he took off and came back 5 minutes later, with 4 qt's of MURRAYS CHOICE DEXRON III (house brand). i told him i wanted something a little more... CERTIFIED, then said i dont run MURRAYS CHOICE in my lawn mower.
so he head down the oil isle, and hand me 4 QT's of Valvoline MAXLIFE ATF MERCON/DEXRON III. i asked him if it used DEXRON III for sure, and he said YES. so i bought it and 15 minutes later, did the oil change.
i dropped the pan, clean it and the magnet, installed new filter, and poured 3.2 QTS into the formerly sealed fill plug







.
the car runs and drives well. it even shifts more like it did at 40,000 miles, and most if not all the of shift sluggishness is gone. 
my question now, is do i drain it out, and get the VW fluid, and how many times would i have to drain and refill that to get rid of the DEXRON III that i allready put in it?







is what i get for not checking the tex a few days ago to find this all out before hand.


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (g60-inside)*

You're going to have to do a few flush/refills to get all the DexIII out, since a good amount of the fluid stays in the torque converter when you drain it. 
I've used Redline D4ATF (it's not officially certified but everything I've read says it's OEM compatible) for over 40k miles without a problem. It sells for under $10 a quart online.
You can get the filter/gasket kit for ~24 from tdiparts.com, they also have the oem Pentosin fluid.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (acktdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acktdi* »_I've used Redline D4ATF (it's not officially certified but everything I've read says it's OEM compatible) for over 40k miles without a problem. It sells for under $10 a quart online. 

Good to hear Redline D4ATF is working well for you. It will be in my tranny for the next drain/refill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gogeeta13 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Holden McRoin)*

Can anybody post a new link to the PDF file in the OP? The link seems dead. Or if someone has it locally saved, it would be great if you could email it to me. [email protected]
I have a 99.5 jetta gls and my tranny is shifting fine for now, but sometimes has hicups on cold mornings and such. I am planning on ordering the filter kit and fluid from tdiparts.com. What else do I need? Do i need those special fittings/tools? Where can I get the filler cap?
Thanks for all the help guys! I'm a long time vortex browser and finally registered because of this thread.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (gogeeta13)*

Here's VW technical literature. It's not as good as the DIY version, which is more friendly to the DIY'ers... but you can make it work.
http://volkswagen.msk.ru/trans...e.pdf
Get trans filter kit, ATF, filler plug. Drain/clean oil pan. Install new filter and pan. Fill 3 liters of ATF. Warm engine and trans by running through the gears. Tape a small and accurate thermo to tha pan to approximate the temp. Check ATF level.


----------



## start2fab (Jan 25, 2004)

For Posterity's sake...
I drained 3.8 quarts of VW ATF and refilled with 4 quarts of Mobil 1 Synthetic ATF. I plan to do this every 20k miles or so.
I'd like to know just how special VW's ATF really is. If Mobil 1 ATF works for me for many miles, it will confirm what I suspect... if it hoses my Tip, it'll just be a good excuse to do the R32 M6 and diff project


















_Modified by pairojugs at 4:58 AM 9-13-2005_


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (pairojugs)*

I forget, does VW recommend using atf in the diff or is it 75w90 Synthetic. I'm pretty sure the 75w90 synthetic is correct. It used to be atf in the XMSN and the Diff too, but vw changed it back to the former.


----------



## TwoXtreme99 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (pdx650)*

I dropped by VW the other day to pick up some pressure sensors, and while I was waiting at the parts counter, I noticed the mechanic filling a VR6 B3 with tranny fluid. Heres the funny part........they were putting NAPA Dex III in it. I bet you any money they charged them for OEM fluid cause NAPA Dex III is cheap compared to VW fluid.


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (TwoXtreme99)*

well, 3 weeks, and about 1200 miles later, the DEX/MERC III is doing just fine. i'll be sure to drop a post in here, when the tranny dies. i might as well be the one to experiment. i got a gut feeling that it will last longer than whatever VW figure the "LIFETIME" of the tranny was. 
allthought, i think i should drop the pan, and change the fluid again, to get out some more of that "lifetime" fluid that the torque converter held.
it sad to think that VW knows this tranny is only good for about 80,000 to 120,000 miles.


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (pdx650)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdx650* »_I forget, does VW recommend using atf in the diff or is it 75w90 Synthetic. I'm pretty sure the 75w90 synthetic is correct. It used to be atf in the XMSN and the Diff too, but vw changed it back to the former.









ATF was used in the final drive from december 94 thru august 96. then VW changed it back to the 75w90 synthetic gear oil because the ATF was seeping from the final drive vent on these trannys.


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (baomo motorsports)*

Thanks Baomo.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (gogeeta13)*

New location for DIY instructions: http://www.chickenfriedsteak.org/01m.pdf


----------



## empmatt (Apr 1, 2005)

i'm going to be doing mine for the first time. I have over 100k on it and from what i read i should change it again shortly after the first change because of the icky things that will get broke up and clog the filter. the question is how long should i wait to change it a second time?


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

I waited 3-4 thousand miles. My guess is several hundred miles should be enough. Changed mine at about 89k miles. It was ugly.


----------



## LuvMy97Cabrio (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (g60-inside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60-inside* »_ok, so after i cooled down from that rant. i've read this entire thread, and now i'm concerned. i have considerable amount of car repair knowledge, but i've always ignored AUTO tranny's because i've never owned on (in a VW). but just a few days ago, i serviced my girlfriends 1997 cabrio AUTO tranny. it was shifting a bit sluggish, and i worried that if i didnt service the trans fluid, that she might end up paying a few thousand dollars for a rebuilt transmision in the near future, since she is communting 400 miles a week now. the car has 80,000 and other than the aforemention shifting hesitations, there is nothing else wrong with the car. 
SO, here is what i did so far. 
i called PARTS4VW's on the phone, and asked them for a trans filter and gasket, since they didnt have it listed ont he site. my rep said no problem, he could order it, and it was at my door a few days later for $43 including shipping, for the gasket and filter. no problem right...
next day, i head to local auto parts store for fluid. walk to the parts counter and ask the guy to look up how much this auto tranny takes. his computer comes up and says 3.2 QUARTS!!! i saw it on the screen. it didnt say LITERS!. granted, this is after i searched thru the worthless Owners manual (where i always look up my capacities and fluid requirements) and there is nothing listed for auto trans fluid.







.
the only mention of the auto trans fluid i found in the manual, said "REFER TO DEALERSHIP FOR SERVICE". now why would they say that if there is nothing the dealer can do, other than replace the transmision when it will, without a doubt, prematurely FAIL!!.
So, i ask the Counter guy, what type of fluid. he took off and came back 5 minutes later, with 4 qt's of MURRAYS CHOICE DEXRON III (house brand). i told him i wanted something a little more... CERTIFIED, then said i dont run MURRAYS CHOICE in my lawn mower.
so he head down the oil isle, and hand me 4 QT's of Valvoline MAXLIFE ATF MERCON/DEXRON III. i asked him if it used DEXRON III for sure, and he said YES. so i bought it and 15 minutes later, did the oil change.
i dropped the pan, clean it and the magnet, installed new filter, and poured 3.2 QTS into the formerly sealed fill plug







.
the car runs and drives well. it even shifts more like it did at 40,000 miles, and most if not all the of shift sluggishness is gone. 
my question now, is do i drain it out, and get the VW fluid, and how many times would i have to drain and refill that to get rid of the DEXRON III that i allready put in it?







is what i get for not checking the tex a few days ago to find this all out before hand. 

why put in the dexron III first, and THEN the vw synth??
p.s. this is really weird because Im having the EXACT same problem. I have a 1997 VW Cabrio, 01M tranny...i ALSO have around 80,000 miles on it...and It ALSO shifts like your gf's did....so right now..im REALLY want to know more about how you fixed it..or why you put in dexron III and then later put in the vw synth


----------



## mike4089 (Dec 14, 2004)

i changed my fluid today....i have a 99 jetta 2.0 i drained the fluid out took the red sleeve off the fill plug without breaking it filled it with fluid....i put about 1.5 quarts in the fluid was dribbling out of the fill hole so i let it drain until it stopped.....put everything back started car and it ran really rough in park and the engine light started flashing....i immediatly shut it off and now i dont know....did i put to much fluid in???....i think and hope thats the problem


----------



## " G " (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mike4089)*

uh you didn't remove the pan & drain off the rest ? or replace the filter ?
sounds like you overfilled it.


----------



## LuvMy97Cabrio (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (" G ")*

ok so like..i just posted above. but i need the opinion of everyone else. My 97 cabrio has alllllmost 80k miles on her. My sister used to own it before me, and so im not sure exactly when the atf was last changed. Anyway, for a little while, its been shifting poorly, slipping, when i go from a full stop to an acceleration it jolts forward a little bit, and on uphills, it no longer stops moving when you let go of the brake...instead it rolls back, which has been really dangerous because it also take a second or two for it to catch a gear. I have an 01M clk tranny (the dreaded non existant dipstick)
What should I do??? The mechanic says that i need to get a rebuilt transmission..but i know his only motivation is for him to go on a nice vacation with that money. He said that the atf is really dark and that hes afraid to change it or the tranny might just stop working all together. Now i've heard that the old atf can sometimes do this...it keeps the tranny working (even though it might not be working very well), and if you change the atf, the gear will lose friction or something like that. So what should I do? Should I do a pressure flush?? But first change the filter, and clean the pan out? Will the metal shavings clog stuff up still, or will anything else go bad? If i do a atf change, just a regular change, will it actually just stop working all together? I've heard that you can gradually put in new atf or something. Like go from 75% old...then later on go to 50%, etc etc. But if i do that, like...i really cant stand my tranny to be working like this anymore, its driving me crazy. What can I do????


----------



## empmatt (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (LuvMy97Cabrio)*

IMHO this is what you should do. plan on a double filter change like i did, get them from tdiparts.com and save yourself a ton of cash. do a filter oil change then again in about 1k or so miles do another to get the rest of the gunk out. either use redline d4atf or the stuff from tdiparts, that will save you some more money from the dealership. on your first change besides just changing out the oil, i would also suggest a line pressure mod, go read here http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...=true lots of good info, possibly information overload. those two things together should help out a large amount. hope this helps ya.


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (mike4089)*

Was your car started and in park while you filled it?


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (mike4089)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike4089* »_and the engine light started flashing....

whats the error code?


----------



## LuvMy97Cabrio (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (empmatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *empmatt* »_do a filter oil change.

whats a filter oil change? you mean a atf change? so i shouldn't just leave the really old fluid in the tranny?
also you said to use the redline atf...to save money...right now i dont care about saving money when it comes to the atf...all i want is atf that will best solve my problem..so should i still use the redline or the vw synth atf?


_Modified by LuvMy97Cabrio at 3:11 PM 9-25-2005_


----------



## empmatt (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry i did mean do the oil and filter change for the trans. as for the oil that is up to you, but definately stick to either the redline or the oem stuff. both seem to work about the same. hope that helps


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (LuvMy97Cabrio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuvMy97Cabrio* »_why put in the dexron III first, and THEN the vw synth??
p.s. this is really weird because Im having the EXACT same problem. I have a 1997 VW Cabrio, 01M tranny...i ALSO have around 80,000 miles on it...and It ALSO shifts like your gf's did....so right now..im REALLY want to know more about how you fixed it..or why you put in dexron III and then later put in the vw synth

you missread me. i never put the synth back in. and at this point i never will. i will however, change the dexronIII again, to get rid of the synth that stayed in the torque converter.


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (mike4089)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike4089* »_i changed my fluid today....i have a 99 jetta 2.0 i drained the fluid out took the red sleeve off the fill plug without breaking it filled it with fluid....i put about 1.5 quarts in the fluid was dribbling out of the fill hole so i let it drain until it stopped.....put everything back started car and it ran really rough in park and the engine light started flashing....i immediatly shut it off and now i dont know....did i put to much fluid in???....i think and hope thats the problem

here's your problem. 
when you remove the drain plug, it only drains a qt or so out. there is actually a 2 inch long tube going up into the pan from the drain plug, so it will never actually drain al the way. when you unbolt the pan, it still has about 2 qts in it. i think VW did this so you can happily spill two quarts of nasty dirty "lifetime" fluid on yourself when you do take the pan off.
to the other guy who said his mechanic said the fluid was too dark. 
thats not really the problem. VW's fluid wasnt red, and since its' been in the tranny for 80,000 miles, of course its going to be dark.
i think the biggest problem here is, since VW says this fluid is "LIFETIME" (yeah right), then it never gets changed untill its too late and the tranny starts slipping. i am sure that if this fluid got changed at regular intervals like all AUTO tranny's used to be recommended, then the tranny would easily last longer than VW's 80,000 LIFETIME. which seems to be right after the warrenty is up in most ppl's car.
the other problem here is, most shops have never look into this porblem, and they dont know that it is possible to change the fluid, and that the original fluid is always going to look dark and ugly. but changing the fluid at this point is ALWAYS better than leaving it in there.
if ANYBODY has access to VW parts inventory, could you please look into whether or not there is a stock dipstick that will retrofit into the so called "sealed" filler tube on A3 automatic golfs, and jettas
thanks.


----------



## puyallupmike (Sep 27, 2005)

Just add the damn fluid while the car is running in park untill you see a light flow coming out of the drain plug. Its quite simple. Do you think the high school kid who does this at the dealerships gets the levels 100% correct?No! give or take a little fluid WILL NOT HURT anything!!


----------



## chapa87 (Sep 20, 2005)

This is a great topic but it is to late for me. I have a 99 jetta w/114000 miles on it. The trans started acting up a while back and then was stuck on 2nd gear. A mechanic check it and said a couple of solenoids were bad and that It needed to be rebuilt. I went ahead and took his advise and coughed up $850.00. 
I just picked it up yesterday and when I asked him what type of oil I would need, He said just regular Xmission oil. I told him about what I had read in this post and he said to go ahead and go with what the dealership recommended. He did not have a clue on what type of oil the 01m's use. 
I will be picking up some oil at the dealer on my way home and hopefully he did a good job on the Xmission. 
Now, do I have to do a double oil change if it was just rebuilt?


----------



## chapa87 (Sep 20, 2005)

How much oil does a 01M need including the torque converter? The dealership said 4.5 liters and the mechanic that rebuilt my trans said 7 liters. Which is correct? I do not have a VAG-COM to check the oil properly. 


_Modified by chapa87 at 12:47 AM 10-4-2005_


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (chapa87)*

According to the Bentley manual, my 01M (in a '01 New Beetle) requires 5.3 liters. You can only drain ~3 liters per draining at the pan, so do a 2nd or 3rd drain would get most of the wrong ATF out.


----------



## chapa87 (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, I got my trans put back in and added 5 liters of synthetic oil from the dealership. The trans still won't shift out of 2nd gear. Any advise on what else to check?


----------



## empmatt (Apr 1, 2005)

silly idea and i'm pretty sure it wont work but it's worth a try. do the shifting point reset thingy or whatever people call it. basically put your key in, turn it to the on position, press and hold gas pedal for 10 seconds, release gas pedal, turn off key and remove, start up your car drive it and see if it shifts. it probably wont work, but it is worth a try.


----------



## chapa87 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've already tried that. It didn't work. I found a loose wire on top of the xmission. Not sure where it should connect to. Not sure if this is the problem. I have already spend a ton of money on this problem and not sure if buying a bently manual will help. As far as a wiring diagram. Can anyone help? The wire is right on top of the trans, right next the the trans coolant thing. It is a two wire connector, yellow and white. Mine has a black wire wrapped around with the yellow and white but it is stripped and just dangling. Not sure where it should connect to. I'll try to post a picture. This is for a DLZ trans, 99 jetta (old model). Thanks.


_Modified by chapa87 at 5:42 AM 10-5-2005_


----------



## chapa87 (Sep 20, 2005)

I found this Haynes manual for my Jetta and the back of the cover said it had all wiring diagrams needed. It only had the wiring diagrams for the fuse box. Totally worthless, for me at least! Does anyone know if the Bently manual has wiring diagrams for the transaxle? Still not sure where that black wire is suppose to be connected to.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60-inside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60-inside* »_
there is actually a 2 inch long tube going up into the pan
VW did this so you can happily spill two quarts of nasty dirty "lifetime" fluid on yourself 



this tube is for cheking fluid level


----------



## betw (Oct 18, 1999)

anyone got a working link for 
http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf
is it the same as
http://www.chickenfriedsteak.org/01m.pdf
thanks
b-


----------



## empmatt (Apr 1, 2005)

yes it is the same, just relocated. hope that helps


----------



## LuvMy97Cabrio (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (LuvMy97Cabrio)*

My 97 cabrio has alllllmost 80k miles on her. My sister used to own it before me, and so im not sure exactly when the atf was last changed. Anyway, for a little while, its been shifting poorly, slipping, when i go from a full stop to an acceleration it jolts forward a little bit, and on uphills, it no longer stops moving when you let go of the brake...instead it rolls back, which has been really dangerous because it also take a second or two for it to catch a gear. I have an 01M clk tranny (the dreaded non existant dipstick)
What should I do??? The mechanic says that i need to get a rebuilt transmission...and that if i get an atf change, the tranny will stop working or get worse...i think his explanation was that maybe there isn't any friction left in the gears, so the old atf is whats holding it together. He said that the atf is really dark too. Now i've heard that the old atf can sometimes do this...it keeps the tranny working (even though it might not be working very well). So what should I do? Should I first change the filter, and clean the pan out? Will the metal shavings clog stuff up still, or will anything else go bad? 
If i do a atf change, just a regular change, will it actually just stop working all together? I've heard that you can gradually put in new atf or something. Like go from 75% old...then later on go to 50%, etc etc. But if i do that, like...i really cant stand my tranny to be working like this anymore, its driving me crazy. What can I do????
Please help...I cant keep driving it like this..and if i change the atf and replace the filter etc, and the tranny stops working or gets worse..i will be totally screwed.
Also if the problem is with the friction in the gears or whatever, is there anyway to get that friction back?? and I dont have toooo much money, so i cant get a rebuilt tranny..
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (LuvMy97Cabrio)*

The mechanic's assessment is correct. When a transmission has gone too long w/o service, replacing the ATF may do more damage than good, especially by the power flush method.
You either live with it or take a chance and change the ATF & filter and see what happens. If you decide to go this way, do NOT power flush the tranny. Instead, drop the pan, clean it, replace the screen filter and refill with 3 liters of ATF. This partial fill is about 55% new ATF. Drive a few hundred miles and do another ATF / filter change. This method is easier on the tranny.



_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 11:02 PM 10-24-2005_


----------



## LuvMy97Cabrio (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*

if i drop the pan and check out the filter..is there a way i can tell whether the friction material is gone?? would it all be in the filter or osmething??? cuz at least then i will know for myself right? but basically, is there anyway i can see for myself whether or not the problem is fixable


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
As with all Transmissions
1. You start the car
2. You place the selector in the "N" position
That way ATF has now been distributed throughout the transmission.At least this is how I was taught to do it.


thats what i thouught i did. i guess i will just drain it again and fill it again and see what happens.


----------



## VWofWV (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (rychas1)*

How come there's no DIY article for 096 ATF change? All I've come across so far has been 01m's. Is it because it's too easy?







I haven't really look at it since I just got a B3 not too long ago and want to change it since god knows when was the last time the previous owner did it.


----------



## VWofWV (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (baomo motorsports)*

baomo, this it the 1 you posted in page 8

_Quote, originally posted by *baomo motorsports* »_i think the fluid for the a2 is 3L of dexron. but i'm not sure, so double check. 
how to check and change...
















and the filter kit.... ~$14










and this is the filter kit I found in germanautoparts. 








They don't look the same. Am i missing something?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VWofWV)*

the first one is an a2 kit (i know b/c i just did mine not too long ago). the bottom is prob an a3 kit.


----------



## VWofWV (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (rychas1)*

which 1 do they use in a B3?







Do you refill the atf from underneath the car just like u do in 01m transmission?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VWofWV)*

i dont know about the b3. but in an a2, u refill from the top, inside the bay dipstick hole.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rychas1)*

probs to the makers of this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g100extreme (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (VWofWV)*

there is soooo much c**p in this thread, I can't believe that I'm actually reading it... 
1) Those parts are for a 3speed auto for the 78 to 92 VWs. 
2) Don't put Dexron (or Dextron as some people call it) into VW transmissions as it makes the friction surfaces disolve away (like solvent). 
3) You can't power flush any VW transmissions, as there is no heat exchanger circuit in the transmissions unlike with other types. Even if you drop the valve block.
Me thinks that if people follow some of the instructions in this thread they'll actually be causing more harm than good!
-frank (not impressed)


----------



## kicemocha2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

sad thing is when i went to a local Goodyear store this morning expecting the transmission would be solved, they dont even want to touch my golf : (


----------



## Kestas (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks to sites like this one, DIYers are generally more proficient with their own cars than any "general practitioner" mechanic who wrenches for a living.


----------



## tango_28 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (Kestas)*

We you check the fluid on a 01M tranny make sure you keep the car running.


----------



## tango_28 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (Kestas)*

We you check the fluid on a 01M tranny make sure you keep the car running.


----------



## wallride (Mar 6, 2006)

I've got a thread about my car already, but I'm wondering if changing the fluid in the tranny with new filter and all that, would improve the situation? (Sounds like a duh.)
My thoughts are, could not ever having changing this stuff have caused such a severe problem? My car is stuck in third gear. I had the TCM replaced last week at the suggestion of the dealer for freakin $1200. The tranny fluid has never been touched, ever, as far as I know, and the car has nearly 124XXX miles on it.
And it sounds redundant, but O1M would be what I have for a tranny, right? It's a 1999.5 MkIV Jetta.


----------



## wallride (Mar 6, 2006)

Also, the How-To posted above link, is for a TDI. Would the same How-To applicable for my car, even though it's not a TDI? If not, where can I find an appropriate how-to?


----------



## dude67 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wallride,
They put 3 valve bodies in my 01M before they got it to shift right. and this was after a rebuild.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (dude67)*

97 GLS 2.0 w/ 4 spd auto. 
No dipstick?, black cap on "filler tube" - What code trans is it? ETOS says its a 096 - where do i find a code on this???
has only reverse...PO said it happened suddenly but since it was a female, it may have been slipping for months...
Any hope for this other than a swap? Car only has 76,202 on it








Why would anyone buy another VW after experiences like this????


----------



## alexpenrose (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Hi, just read your article on gear box oils, and wondered if the A8 box was the same as mine? my car is:-
VW Passatt UK model
> 1.9 TDi Estate
> Auto box 5 speed tiptronic
> current mileage is 62000
> Year of man 2000
Could you advise me of the part no's required to do the nessasary oil change or is a matter of pumping new oil in and sucking the old oil out?
Many thanks 
Alex Penrose (England)


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_97 GLS 2.0 w/ 4 spd auto. 
No dipstick?, black cap on "filler tube" - What code trans is it? ETOS says its a 096 - where do i find a code on this???
has only reverse...PO said it happened suddenly but since it was a female, it may have been slipping for months...
Any hope for this other than a swap? Car only has 76,202 on it








Why would anyone buy another VW after experiences like this????

OK so trans code is a CLK - there are no good CLK's to be found anywhere.....
I am finding more and more low mileage VW's on eBay and elsewhere due to bad trannys. It has driven the resale value of these cars to nothing!! VW made a BIG mistake if this "lifetime" fluid statement is the reason for these failures.
BTW is there anyone still watching this thread that can tell me what other tranny will swap in - besides a stickshift!!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

will a DLZ work?


----------



## rockandchelle (Feb 7, 2007)

I just recently purchased a used 2002 Jetta GLS (2.0, Automatic). It has about 66,000 miles on it. Well, I saw this thread and got a little worried. I am not really all that mechanically inclined...I can change oil, but that is about it. So, I really don't want to try and change the transmission fluid, as I am worried I might mess it up even more.
So, I called a local import repair shop that specializes in VW repairs and stuff. The lady that answered the phone said they recommened flushing the Automatic Transmission at 60,000 miles. I asked her about dropping the base pan to clean it and she said what they do is they have a machine they hook up to the transmission that completely flushed it. While they are flushing it they can monitor the flow of the transmission fluid and from that can gauge the whether the filter needs to be changed or not. She said generally it does not need to be changed, and the complete flush is all they need to do (she said the way they do it they completely flush everything, including what is in the torque converter). She said in the end it takes about 9 quarts of fluid to completely flush it and get the new fluid in it. Does this sound right. She said the total cost labor and everything would be $266?? Does this sound right?? This appears to be my only option as I really can't do this myself.


----------



## Athfar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (rockandchelle)*

Do it yourself. It's not any harder than changing your engine oil, you just have to remove more stuff.
I did it earlier this year and it took me about an hour and that was after having to remove the cover and crap twice because I was going to slip the stupid red plastic cover but it ended up falling into the transmission guard.
I have a 2000 Jetta GLS @ 100k and these pictures people post on here are horrid. You will most likely just see some gooey stuff stuck to the bottom of the pan.
If you order the kit and oil from ECS Tuning you can get it done for under $100 bucks. Ask them for the sealing washer too because they don't ship one (I ended up reusing mine and it doesn't leak so I dunno how vital it is).
As far as Vag-Com goes you can download the software for free to view the Transmission temp and get a OBDII cable on ebay for like $20 bucks. Other people have stuck a gauge on their pan.
If you have questions bug me at chris at athfar.com or even email me for a phone number heh.








Oh and that chick is an idiot. I don't even think you can plug into these transmissions the equipment use to "flush" a transmission. They are sealed units and it would have to pump it up through the pan and suck it out at the same time.








Plus you don't end up replacing your filter that way so it's not as efficient.


_Modified by Athfar at 7:12 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Slow Jet (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (rockandchelle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockandchelle* »_I just recently purchased a used 2002 Jetta GLS (2.0, Automatic). It has about 66,000 miles on it. Well, I saw this thread and got a little worried. I am not really all that mechanically inclined...I can change oil, but that is about it. So, I really don't want to try and change the transmission fluid, as I am worried I might mess it up even more.
So, I called a local import repair shop that specializes in VW repairs and stuff. The lady that answered the phone said they recommened flushing the Automatic Transmission at 60,000 miles. I asked her about dropping the base pan to clean it and she said what they do is they have a machine they hook up to the transmission that completely flushed it. While they are flushing it they can monitor the flow of the transmission fluid and from that can gauge the whether the filter needs to be changed or not. She said generally it does not need to be changed, and the complete flush is all they need to do (she said the way they do it they completely flush everything, including what is in the torque converter). She said in the end it takes about 9 quarts of fluid to completely flush it and get the new fluid in it. Does this sound right. She said the total cost labor and everything would be $266?? Does this sound right?? This appears to be my only option as I really can't do this myself.


Look up fellow Vortexers cuz you'll blow your tranny if you take it to those people. I'll do it for $266










































the right way. I live 2 far though.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Slow Jet)*

This thread and DIY helped me a lot today. Had to top my ATF off in my car because I busted a trans cooler line (external cooler on an IPT-built trans). The project went smooth and it was a lot easier than I thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My only issue is that I don't know the size of the allen key that is needed to take the drain plug cap off of the trans (01M). Once I get that I'll be able to check the physical level of the fluid, but right now it feels back to normal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rockandchelle (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (Athfar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Athfar* »_Do it yourself. It's not any harder than changing your engine oil, you just have to remove more stuff.
I did it earlier this year and it took me about an hour and that was after having to remove the cover and crap twice because I was going to slip the stupid red plastic cover but it ended up falling into the transmission guard.
I have a 2000 Jetta GLS @ 100k and these pictures people post on here are horrid. You will most likely just see some gooey stuff stuck to the bottom of the pan.
If you order the kit and oil from ECS Tuning you can get it done for under $100 bucks. Ask them for the sealing washer too because they don't ship one (I ended up reusing mine and it doesn't leak so I dunno how vital it is).
As far as Vag-Com goes you can download the software for free to view the Transmission temp and get a OBDII cable on ebay for like $20 bucks. Other people have stuck a gauge on their pan.
If you have questions bug me at chris at athfar.com or even email me for a phone number heh.








Oh and that chick is an idiot. I don't even think you can plug into these transmissions the equipment use to "flush" a transmission. They are sealed units and it would have to pump it up through the pan and suck it out at the same time.








Plus you don't end up replacing your filter that way so it's not as efficient.

_Modified by Athfar at 7:12 PM 2-14-2007_
'
Well, I have decided after studying this thread some to do it myself. I will be doing it next month. I will probably just have to stick a temperature gauge on the side of the pan for now, at least till I can afford to get a full Vag-Com system.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_This thread and DIY helped me a lot today. Had to top my ATF off in my car because I busted a trans cooler line (external cooler on an IPT-built trans). The project went smooth and it was a lot easier than I thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My only issue is that I don't know the size of the allen key that is needed to take the drain plug cap off of the trans (01M). Once I get that I'll be able to check the physical level of the fluid, but right now it feels back to normal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can you share pix on how the external cooler is plumbed in? I would like to do that to my Tiptronic Passat....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

In case it is helpful to anyone, there is a post in the Phaeton forum that illustrates how to change the fluid and filter in a 5 speed automatic transmission - the post is here: Changing Transmission Fluid on the 5 speed (FGE) Transmission.
Michael


----------



## VladNY (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (Athfar)*

This is my first car (2L; 01 automatic) and I want to change the ATF, Filter, and gasket... However, the dealship recomemded that you should mess around with it becasue you need the special tools-VAG-COM, i guess. The car has about 64K on it. Are the dealers tryign to rip me off? Should I do it myself. 
Vlad


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (VladNY)*

well you need to ensure the car is at the correct temp when filling it, so the vag com is a special tool, and maybe when its up on a rack you need something to get the new fluid in without making a mess. i spose thats really not that hard (i have an 01V). most good vw mechanics can handle this task. i have mine done every 24K/2yr. eventually i'll probably have to pay for a reman ZF tiptronic they are about 2695+core and labor but i'll run it till then. the transmission controller will start to tell you when things are wrong.
best thing you can do is a trans cooler, and change the fluid. heat kills.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

does anyone have a copy of that diy 01M fluid-filter change pdf they can send to me or repost? the files are missing from the links. thanks!


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

I'm getting a silver sparkle in the fluid on a 96 jetta auto, also there is a code for a solenoid d electrical, pretty sure trans is shot.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_does anyone have a copy of that diy 01M fluid-filter change pdf they can send to me or repost? the files are missing from the links. thanks!

needzzz the filezzzz pleasezzzz


----------



## Mr. Beelzebub (May 2, 2005)

I was talking to a friend about this thread (He is a NJ Transit Mechanic). He pointed out that transmission fluid has "washing agents" that might eat through old gasket and sensors, and that is why he wouldn't recommend a fluid change on an older car... I have a '96 Jetta with 120,000 miles.
What do you think about this guy's comments?


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_
needzzz the filezzzz pleasezzzz









I have the PDF mirrored on my DIY page.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Mr. Beelzebub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Beelzebub* »_
What do you think about this guy's comments?

agree


----------



## HGB (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't it the 096 that uses gear oil 75w 90 in the diff area and the O1M was uses the so called "VW synthetic trans fluid" which it says in the manuals that its "lifetime" and must never be changed, Yeah...... , I will be rebuilding these trans also, but I don't see why in the VW world, people are supposed to abide by the rules with expensive trans fluids, life time fluids, VW only fluids, etc, etc. Whats so special about the trans, that gave vw the bad name when it comes down to automatics? Even the older automatic 3 speeds were better, as far as being reliable for years without issues, even with any automatic fluid. Scan a junkyard and you will find many VWs are intact, (even after stripping, the trans is still in the car.) and in many cases thats the reason the car was junked, the trans gave up. Weighing the options of fixing or replacing the trans (usually from $1600 and up people just get rid of them and usually go out and purchase a Honda or Toyota. The way I see it, the trans runs hot anyways, and over time the the lifetime fluid breaks down, which destroy the seals, pistons, clutches, etc. The trans cooler with the antifreeze passing through is supposed to keep the trans fluid temp at bay, not too hot but up to operating temp. So the engine is up to temp 212 and up on some cars, with the trans temp, after a while this will take toll on the trans. An external cooler or even running the cooler lines out to the radiator would be better, but no, its a VW, it has to be "engineered". I had installed an external cooler on my car years ago, and was told I'm violating the warranty, yadi, yadi, yadi... (Bought a F350 cooler and that trans has yet to let go). The other thing is that big ole' trans pan shield, it covers the pan, I take them off to find a 5 degree drop in my trans temp while driving. Air kind of drop the temp passing over the trans pan. Before I get bombed for removing a protective device from the trans, there isn't one on the engine oil pan from factory. The fluid, has to be something that won't eat the seals, clutches, and won't foam. Unless VW was using cheap outdated materials to build these trans and try to cover it up with using synthetic fluid, it should not be anymore special than a Ford. (Notice, on the 096, gear oil in the diff and auto trans fluid in the planetary section, but in the 01M, auto trans fluid is used in the diff section and planetary) Why ? Could be because when the seals leak internally, either section fluid would fill the other and you would not know the difference till the trans is disassembled. The way I see it, so long as the fluid and filter are replaced atleast every 13 to 15k, things should work good for a long while.


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (HGB)*

the 096 is a cnk transmission code that came from 93-95 (i believe) uses dextron and has a dipstick, the 01m has no dipstick and requires a vagcom to check the fluid temp while adding it. 13-15k. Geez thats some serious service intervals. I'd say shoot for every 25-30k depending if the miles are city or highway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the toyota automatic's get close to 39 per gallon on the highway, not a bad option. the vw auto's suck the fuel down quick!

















_Modified by quickautotech at 10:14 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## golfiv4dr (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (quickautotech)*

I have a 94 golf with a CFH transmission w/ the dipstick. How many quarts do I need when I do the change?


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (golfiv4dr)*

Probably 3.5, you'll have to pull the plug and wait for some fluid to come out to know if you need more or less.


----------



## ashlock (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (foshizzlemynizzle)*

http://ch4n.com/01m.pdf


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (ashlock)*

Would this work for a vw? http://www.harborfreight.com/c...93019


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Passat (B6) owners,
After much wrangling with dealer parts personnel I got the part numbers for a transmission service on my HRN transmission. For a filter/strainer: 09G325429A, Gasket: 09G321370, Fluid: G 055025A2.
If you are having trouble getting your local dealer to cooperate you MUST visit http://www.germanautoparts.com these guys are great. After supplying them with my VIN they were able to get me the information I needed. Even though there prices were a couple of dollars more for there parts the cooperation factor was well worth it!


----------



## Thumper1044 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

VW trans fluid is a "synthetic blend" of oil that is cross referenced by several large oil companies including Chevron, Valveolin and Quaker State. I can't believe these companies would risk litigation if their oils did not meet the meet the VW TL 52162. spec. But that is just my opinion, as I have no long term data to support it. I did check with a reputable tranny shop, and they said they use nothing except Mobil 1 synthethic and they warranty their trannys for 3 years, 30,000 miles.


----------



## NOBOBO (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 01M trans*

I joined VWVortex because of this link that I found.
I just wanted to thank everybody who helped me by posting! 
I ordered the parts to replace the trans filter and fluid on my (new to me) '98 Golf GL 01M auto transmission with 86,000 miles. Fortunately, my transmission pan was fairly clean, but I feel better having done the first filter and fluid change. It really was WAY easier than I thought (what with the no-dip-stick and good-for-life claims). It was just about like doing the same on my old '90 Jetta.
Pull the skid plate, pull the drain plug and filler tube, let it drain, pull the pan, let it drain, replace the filter, replace the gasket, clean and refill. Simple. I added one liter of fluid, then filled the empty bottle with some of the old and repeated until I knew I needed 3 liters. I held a good thermometer to the pan as it warmed up to get an approximate temperature and checked to see if fluid leaked out and it did. 
Then, I did the trans reset (by key on, floor the accelerator pedal, wait 10 seconds and let off) (that helped a LOT!) and it runs like a dream. It's been a month and still, all is good.
I'd recommend anybody do it who has some maintenance experience. If you follow the pdf instructions (posted here) be sure to tighten the drain plug and fill tube thing. They neglected to say when to tighten them after saying to put them in without tightening. BUT! THEY ARE EXCELLENT INSTRUCTIONS!
Again, THANK YOU for all who posted here!


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 01M trans*

interesting stuff guys... i'm glad i found this but i fear i'm too late, the 01M in my 02 cabrio is giving me $#!+... a few weeks ago i noticed a grinding noise as i was braking. naturally i did a brake job, which it needed but the noise hasn't gone away... recently (about a week ago) i noticed that i still get that intermittent metalic grindidg noise (a la: brake pad rivet on warped rotor sound) coming from the tranny tunnel, and driving on new brakes. it gets worse when i decel (with or without the brake) in 4th, and gets worse than that when it downshifts to 3rd. i also notice (as if that's not enough) when i re-accelerate in 3rd i get a nasty abrupt squeak... first and second are ::currently:: fine though... can anyone help me out here?


----------



## HGB (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: (quickautotech)*

That unit would work for cars with a trans cooler going to the radiator, where you can disconnect the lines and connect it easily. You would have to remove that trans cooler, put in some fittings and flush the fluid with the machine. I'm in favor of ditching the factory cooler for a normal external trans cooler, with a flow restictor to help keep the flow at a volume that would allow the fluid to reach operating temp but not exceed it. I've seen where the trans fluid temp actually raised the coolant temp in the trans cooler causing the engine temp to rise. Trans temp, is always a killer of these trans. The synthetic trans fluid do help to lower trans temp but not enough to keep it going long like an old Ford truck that never saw a fluid change.


----------



## critter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (HGB)*
















You mean like this.


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

Recently acquired a 02 jetta tdi w/ 168k. Looking to change the transmission fluid next week and was wondering what the capacity id for a drain and fill? also if anyone recommends replacing the gasket or is it ok to just to fluid and filter?


----------



## NOBOBO (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (quickautotech)*

The gasket I took off looked OK. It was formed rubber of some sort. But, I'd sure hate to have to worry that the old one would leak. My filter came with a gasket and the little metal stand-off washers.
I drained and measured my old fluid and I needed almost exactly 3 liters, but had four on hand to make sure. It's pricey!


----------



## Thumper1044 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (sjoback)*

According to Bentley and DJR the 01M uses ATF in the differential and the 096 used synthetic gear oil. Just thought I would pass this along.


----------



## Ron_CV (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Per Cadenza_7o, "So, if you intend to keep your VW for a while, do your bank account a favor by changing the ATF on a regular basis".
What is the consensus for "regular basis"? I've searched this ATF forum (and this particular post), but can't find when it is generally prefered to change one's ATF.
I have a '95 Passat VR6.
Thanks.


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Ron_CV)*

Every 20-30k depending on if the miles are highway or city, if your car has less then 100k then I'd do it every 30-40k. 
Question on my part:
I heard that the pentosin can be used/mixed with the vw mineral oil, also know that the part number is the same on the pentosin atf, if you doing a drain and fill is it ok to mix the two kinds. I dont see why not? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glenmorenee (Dec 15, 2007)

How the heck does VW stay in business?
My sister-in-law has a 2000 V6 with about 65m. The car started shifting odd so she took it in. Now she's your average consumer so she leaves it up to the dealer for all maintenance, including the "fill for life" ATF. Yup, tranny shot but she gets a new (rebuilt) one for free because of the 10 year powertrain warranty. 
So how does VW plan on staying in business when they have to replace trannys for free on 9 year old cars?
glenmore
1991 300CE
2000 C280
1990 LS400


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Ron_CV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ron_CV* »_Per Cadenza_7o, "So, if you intend to keep your VW for a while, do your bank account a favor by changing the ATF on a regular basis".
What is the consensus for "regular basis"? I've searched this ATF forum (and this particular post), but can't find when it is generally prefered to change one's ATF.
I have a '95 Passat VR6.
Thanks.

25-30K miles.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (HGB)*

Think the old ford truck that never saw a transmission fluid change is a little too far.. since most ford trucks will start to have severe transmission trouble at around 100k if the fluid was never changed.. This was bad enough that the company I work for does not even use Ford trucks any more. 

_Quote, originally posted by *HGB* »_That unit would work for cars with a trans cooler going to the radiator, where you can disconnect the lines and connect it easily. You would have to remove that trans cooler, put in some fittings and flush the fluid with the machine. I'm in favor of ditching the factory cooler for a normal external trans cooler, with a flow restictor to help keep the flow at a volume that would allow the fluid to reach operating temp but not exceed it. I've seen where the trans fluid temp actually raised the coolant temp in the trans cooler causing the engine temp to rise. Trans temp, is always a killer of these trans. The synthetic trans fluid do help to lower trans temp but not enough to keep it going long like an old Ford truck that never saw a fluid change.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (glenmorenee)*

For the amount of auto VW's out there I would saw this a fairly rare occurance. My transmission was going strong at 120k with no fluid changes. The only thing which killed mine was an electrical problem which damaged the solenoids, opted for a full rebuild instead of just replacing the damaged parts, and now keeping on a 80k fluid change interval. However, like I said.. I doubt these "free replacements" are happening often enough to have any impact on their bottom line. Also, your sister in law is lucky.. most dealers will not replace the transmission once the car is out of the limited warranty period..

_Quote, originally posted by *glenmorenee* »_How the heck does VW stay in business?
My sister-in-law has a 2000 V6 with about 65m. The car started shifting odd so she took it in. Now she's your average consumer so she leaves it up to the dealer for all maintenance, including the "fill for life" ATF. Yup, tranny shot but she gets a new (rebuilt) one for free because of the 10 year powertrain warranty. 
So how does VW plan on staying in business when they have to replace trannys for free on 9 year old cars?
glenmore
1991 300CE
2000 C280
1990 LS400


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (sys3175)*

i worked at a vw dealer as a certified mechanic for 4yrs and we replaced (on average) 1 transmission a week. Sometimes 2-3.
And when I was at training I stated in class, no wonder vw has so many transmission issues, its not internal problems or electrical problems, its the fluid that is never changed. 
I also worked at toyota at the same time and saw maybe 1 transmission replaced a month, maybe. Toyota reccomends transmission flush at 30K miles.


----------



## woodstockdub (Dec 27, 2007)

i have a 95 vr6 passat that shifts strange in 'd'. so i drive it in '3' until over 40mph then switch to 'd'. i wanna switch the filter,fluid and gasket, how hard is this, do i need a special tool?


----------



## NOBOBO (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (woodstockdub)*

I didn't need any special tools when I did mine, except I wished I had an inch pound torque wrench (which I got for Christmas! Yay!). What I did at the time was - I 'felt' what the torque felt like by tightening the pan bolts before I took them off. Not the best system...
The best thing for you to do is to (like I did) read through all the pages of this post - there is some very good advise!


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (NOBOBO)*

2/24K with filter/gasket. price is low compared to a reman (of what quality) and torque converter and labor. you see pics of the pans of cars that haven't followed this schedule? gunk/poop/metal shavings.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenmorenee* »_How the heck does VW stay in business?
My sister-in-law has a 2000 V6 with about 65m. The car started shifting odd so she took it in. Now she's your average consumer so she leaves it up to the dealer for all maintenance, including the "fill for life" ATF. Yup, tranny shot but she gets a new (rebuilt) one for free because of the 10 year powertrain warranty. 
So how does VW plan on staying in business when they have to replace trannys for free on 9 year old cars?

This tranny may be defective or had insufficient fluid from the factory.


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_i worked at a vw dealer as a certified mechanic for 4yrs and we replaced (on average) 1 transmission a week. Sometimes 2-3.
And when I was at training I stated in class, no wonder vw has so many transmission issues, its not internal problems or electrical problems, its the fluid that is never changed. 
I also worked at toyota at the same time and saw maybe 1 transmission replaced a month, maybe. Toyota reccomends transmission flush at 30K miles. 

Unfortunately, Toyota is now heading down the "sealed for life" road. It's cost-cutting and marketing. As far as I know, Toyota didn't use synthetic ATF when they had the 30k maintenance schedule. Not sure about now.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ron_CV* »_Per Cadenza_7o, "So, if you intend to keep your VW for a while, do your bank account a favor by changing the ATF on a regular basis".
What is the consensus for "regular basis"? I've searched this ATF forum (and this particular post), but can't find when it is generally prefered to change one's ATF.
I have a '95 Passat VR6.

I really depends on the way you drive and driving condition (traffic or free flowing highway). I've done 2 drain & refills at 50k each. My car has 135k and so far so good. 


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 1:44 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## silica (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: pentosin atf1 transmission fluid*

Hi, This is really a great thread. I just joined this forum. Please forgive me if this has been already answered. 
I have 2002 vw jetta tdi, i think it has 01M transmission, i am thinking of doing transmission fluid change in couple of weeks, i got the filter & fluid from worldimpex.com, i got 4 bottles of pentosin atf-1.
http://www.worldimpex.com/part....html
in the bottle, the description says its fully synthetic. Some people at tdiclub forum saying don't use pentosin atf1 fluid and they are saying it would cause transmission failure on 01M type. 
here is the thread snippet:
"I do know every one I have ever seen that had non-VW (Pentosin) ATF added or changed failed very quickly...sometimes before the next oil change."
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=189029
has anyone experienced any transmission problem after started using pentosin atf1? I am little worried after reading the tdiclub post.. the viscosity index is real close to the factory oem esso flow:
http://www.pentosin.com/flexxt...B.pdf
*Pentosin ATF1 Spec:*
Unit Result 
Appearance bright and clear visual 
Density at 15 °C kg/m³ 850 
Kinematic Viscosity at 100 °C mm²/s 7,6 
Kinematic Viscosity at 40 °C mm²/s 38,0 
Viscosity Index 171 
Dynamic Viscosity at -40 °C mPa*s 14000 
Pour Point °C -51 
Taper roller bearing test, 
shear loss (20h) % 9,6 
Taper roller bearing test, 
viscosity after shear mm²/s 6,8

FZG wear test A/8.3/90 
// A/16.6/90 failure load stage > 12 // >12 

*Esso LT-71141 (the expensive VW OEM fluid) spec:*
http://www.taligentx.com/passa...s.pdf
Viscosity @ 100ºC: 7.3 cSt (kinematic)
Viscosity @ 40ºC: 37 cSt (kinematic)
Viscosity @ -40ºC: 18,000 cP (dynamic)
Viscosity index: 168
density @ 15ºC: 853 kg/cubic meter
Flash Point: 215ºC
Pour Point: -54ºC
Volatility @ 200ºC: 5%
Foaming tendencies: S1= 10/0
S2= 30/0
S3= 0/0
FZG gear test = failed at stage 12 (of a possible 24)
I kindly appreciate your advice or experience on pentosin atf1 fluid.


----------



## NOBOBO (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: pentosin atf1 transmission fluid (silica)*

I do know every one I have ever seen that had non-VW (Pentosin) ATF added or changed failed very quickly...sometimes before the next oil change."
I read the phrase non- VW (Pentosin) ATF  as Pentosin and factory VW fluids are the basically the same. You could probably ask Oilhammer at the other website what he meant. Does anybody else read it that way?


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: pentosin atf1 transmission fluid (NOBOBO)*

Yes, Non OEM mean "generic I got it at my local auto parts store for $2 a quart and its red fluid" 
The stuff Germanautoparts sells. is fine. The (Pentosin) ATF is fine, Ive used it for some time now. Smells, looks the same as the OEM fluid.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (glenmorenee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenmorenee* »_
So how does VW plan on staying in business when they have to replace trannys for free on 9 year old cars?



my previous car was 2000 Jetta GLS VR6.my auto tranny was replaced 2 times(at 20k and 35k).I sold that car in 2006 with 69k miles on odo.


----------



## silica (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: pentosin atf1 transmission fluid (Dan J Reed)*

thanks guys, i really appreciate your help. i posted a message @ tdiclub forum. will keep you posted.


----------



## proghead73 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Vehicle: WV jetta 1.8 Turbo 2003 tiptronic transmission
Mileage: 99100
symptoms: reverse gear not working when car is cold.

For the past month I've been experiencing an unusual problem with my automatic tiptronic transmission: the car won't move if put into reverse gear unless you drive it for 20 min or so. There are no noise issues or anything weird other than when the car is cold, it won't go into reverse right away. At first it would go into reverse 5 min later or so if I waited. Then I noticed that if I drive to the grocery store, or work by the time I get to my destination (10 miles or so of driving around) the reverse works fine. Sometimes I feel the car jerks but not violently or anything.
My mechanic took at look at the transmission fluid and said it a bit burnt. Engine oil has been replaced every 3k with synthetic oil. All other gears work fine. No jerks or anything, even when using the semi automatic tiptronic. Gears shift smoothly. From what I gather, the issue arises only when I start my car and it is cold. (I live in Orange county, CA so the weather isn't terribly cold or anything like extreme temperatures) Upon doing some research I've read that some of the Jettas 2001 and 02 had a similar problem with transmissions. It was suggested to me to do a transmission flush though I've heard that VW doesn't recommend it because the fluid is supposed to last a lifetime (I doubt this claim though) so I want to do a flush nevertheless.
Could anyone instruct me as to what exactly I need to buy to do this myself. I assume I have to buy some proprietary transmission fluid from VW and that it is not recommended to use any other brand. I am fine with that as long as I am not paying 100 bucks for a liter of their OEM fluid. I read somewhere it cost about 12 bucks a liter. I think I need about 5.3 liters to 6 liters to do a complete flush.
I am assuming I need a new filter and the gasket and a tool to remove the transmission plug. I think this is a task I can do myself but if it proves too difficult I would buy all the parts and have a local mechanic do the flush for me.
Anyone have any ideas as to
1) how much would it cost me to get all parts I need for this (fluid, filter, gasket, any other thing I may need for this that I am forgetting to mention here) and
2) my plan b: take it to the mechanic and have him do it (I'll give him everything he needs) how much would be a fair offer to do so? 40 or 50 bucks? I am simply guessing it won't take more than an hour to do so.
3) what I am trying to avoid (basically getting ripped): how much would a VW dealer charge for this if I had no other option and they probably wouldn't accept me buying the parts somewhere else.
4)what about transmission issues with the reverse gear? is this something common? I am on the right track by assuming that I simply need a transmission fluid or is this symptom indicative that my transmission will ultimately die of some unknown cause.
I'd appreciate some help with this matter.
best wishes
robert


----------



## MrBurritoMan (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (proghead73)*

I had an incredible ordeal with my Mk 3 jetta about a year ago in which this thread could have saved me _a_lot_ of trouble. i bought the car used and like any used piece of machinery i buy i don't take any of the owners "previous maintenance" seriously. i change all of the fluids, belts, and filters. when i came to the transmission on this car (automatic 01M) i called the dealership and they said "don't' worry about it, the thing is sealed and never needs to be touched". suspecting something was wrong i called a number of other reputable shops around town and they said something similar except they added the phrase "we _could_ flush the transmission fluid for you however it really isn't needed" so i just forgot about it. 
one day when i was driving over to my friends house and put the car in park (luckily enough right in front of his shop) my transmission spewed its fluid all over the engine compartment and his driveway. it looked horrible, like someone had stabbed my car and it was bleeding to death. luckily when it happened i had just turned it off so no serious damage took place. when i saw the color of the fluid coming out of that drain hole i was hacked, it was like black coffee. then when i took the transmission oil pan off for the first time everything on the inside (pan, filter, valve body) was black, not darkly colored, pitch tar-colored black. luckily it was just a silt deposit that would wipe off and could be flushed out. i checked the pan and didn't really see any metal shavings or pieces. the most frustrating part to this hole thing is that the back-pressure in my transmission blew from the selector shaft. the seal is a rubber skirt that goes around the shaft which is why it blew so easily. now i have a problem that no VW mechanic in my area has ever heard of. i need to change that bushing/gasket around the selector shaft. i have the new one however i cannot get the old one out. anyone have advice on this? 
looks like i will be working on the innards of my transmission....weeee.....


----------



## fastskier (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Just changed my fluid on my 99.5 2.0L
Specs - Never changed that I know of (bought the car at 40Kmiles - 60K kms). Car now has 100K miles 160K kms. I've been noticing that it sometimes shifted a bit jerkier than it used to.
I stumbled across this thread and went holy s$#$ I'd better change my fluid.
Took about 2 hours but I'm type A.
Pan had a bit of sludge on the bottom but nothing like the pictures on this thread have. Magnet had about 3/16 of sludge on it. Oil didn't look too black when I was draining it.
Instructions were great.
Just took the car out for a little spin and it seems like it is shifting very smooth again - almost imperceptible.
I do think I was a little low on oil which may have been causing the jerky shifting as I drained under 3L and filled more than 3L.


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (fastskier)*

Does anyone remember the shop in reading pa that does sell parts for CLK transmissions and does full rebuilds on VW/AUDI transmissions. I think it was called ate trans but I can't find it on the web. Had a guy ask me where he can get a solenoid harness today, if I recall they did sell them there. Any help is appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funstuie (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi All, 
I am glad I found this forum. I have a '97 2.0 GL Automatic. I live in the UK and this is an import from HK. There was never a 2l auto option on UK golfs. so it usually stumps mechanics when I bring it in. 
Anyway it has 113k on the clock and gear changes are getting bad. It struggles going up hills and it gets stuck in low gear a lot. 
I have read through the PDF and it looks like something I can try to do at home but I don't know where to get parts in the UK. Does anyone know any UK sellers who sell the correct ATF and Filter kits? 
Also I don't have a vag-com what alternative can I go with? 
I have seen thes cables on ebay. Would they work OK?


----------



## funstuie (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## 968turboS (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

I recently performed this using VAG.com tool and based on everything I saw, I wouldn't hesitate doing it without the tool next time. As per the manual, you need to perform this between 80F and 100F. 80F is ambient and this is the temp your transmission will be at when you begin adding fluid. I would say the temp goes up a degree for every min of idle, so you have atleast 20 mins to complete the fill.
Hope that helps.
Raj


----------



## mrche (Sep 15, 2006)

*Problem*

After dropping the pan and changing both fluid and filter.
My transmission got worst.
Going from 1st to 2nd, it would slip badly if I throttle hard. But work ok if I go slowly.
Any idea what might haven happened?


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Problem (mrche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrche* »_After dropping the pan and changing both fluid and filter.
My transmission got worst.
Going from 1st to 2nd, it would slip badly if I throttle hard. But work ok if I go slowly.
Any idea what might haven happened?









It was living off the viscosity of the old fluid (gunk) and now it's too clean. Pour a lucas stop slip into it and see if that helps. But even if it helps it's still in need of servicing.


----------



## mrche (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Problem (adrian8426)*

darn..will the trans line pressure mod help?
also, i used the Quaker multi-vehicle ATF. I saw people used it with no problem...


_Modified by mrche at 2:50 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Problem (mrche)*

Hello-
I have around 78k on the passat. I have a 00 passat 2.8L(V6), AUTOMATIC TRANS. I'm assuming the tranny fluid has never been changed. I purchased the tranny pan kit from ecstuning and I plan on dropping the pan and doing the fluid change myself. I was wondering what are the required torque specs and sequence of tightening for some of the necessary hardware? I need to prepare myself so I don't get in a pinch. I'm assuming this fluid change is pretty straight forward. The only difficult step I see is how to fill the tranny back-up with fluid.
All help would be appreciate.


----------



## makofoto (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Problem (VWPassatGLX)*

My gf has a '96 Cabrio. I assume it's the sealed lifetime AT since I can't find a dip stick. The car lurches and jumps when taking off and cold. On a hill it doesn't want to engage ... DANGEROUS!
Suggestions ?!
I'm suggesting a Honda FIT ...


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Auto Service*

I was too lazy to service the trans myself and ended up taking it to a trans shop. They were very nice and charged me only $85 to changed the filter and fluid (I supplied parts). 
My tranny was doing something a little different. When it was cold it'd shift fine but once it warmed to operating temp. it would refuse to shift in 1st until revved to nearly 4k. Any thoughts on this?
Fortunately, it's all good now. Only time it'll rev that high is when I'm going up a slight incline, but I'm assuming that's normal?


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Auto Service (rennwerkes)*

Hello-
After reviewing your concern I would have to say the tranny fluid level could not be correct. When adding fluid to your tranny you want to continue filling while the car is on and the engine temperature is at normal operating conditions. Fill until tranny fluid starts to drip out of the fill plug area. This will verify that the correct tranny fluid level is set during operating conditions. Please let me know what you find out.


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Auto Service (VWPassatGLX)*

i had a tech at the dealer mention to me that I would be better off not changing my VW Auto Trans Fluid and Filter then to change it on a 02 TDI. If its never been done before do you think there is a chance that the transmission would perform worse or slowly not perform the way it should. I've always heard changing the fluid is the way to go regardless mainly on this forum.


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Auto Service (VWPassatGLX)*

I'm going to check with the shop that did the work. I'll post what I find out.


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Auto Service (quickautotech)*

I don't know, that's a tough call.
I own BMW's also and it's the same thing with their transmissions. Some say not to change but others say to do it.
How's this? ZF says that the fluid should be changed. I believe it was at 50k. 
Personally, I believe in servicing the transmissions. I don't believe in anything that is "lifetime".


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Auto Service (rennwerkes)*

what is lifetime?
one owner will keep car for 50k miles but another one want keep it for 150k miles
i don't believe that fluid can last that long


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Auto Service (Fantomasz)*

Exactly.
I treat transmission servicing like changing motor oil, it's something you do to maintain your car.
Would anyone leave motor oil in their car for over 15k, or even 20k?


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Auto Service (rennwerkes)*

agree with changing it, if it seems worse after the change then it makes sense to only change it again then the fluid will eventually clean itself out. The pentosin Fluid is the same part number so I'm pretty sure its ok to mix it with the oem vw minerals







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Auto Service (quickautotech)*

Took the Jetta in to the trans shop today.
Mechanic said he wanted to scan it to see if there were any trans fault codes stored. Nothing there. Charge? $0! A VW shop wanted $50 and vW wasnted $120 to trouble shoot. Go figure!
Anyway, the guy thinks it might be my valve body and is going to try and find a used one since a new one is crazy expensive.
I'd have thought someone on this forum would have had a similar problem? Give a holler! It'd be appreciated.
I tell you, is my Jetta a lemon or are these cars just crap? It's only got 70k on it and I've had to change the A/C compressor, the radio, CD changer, shift handle was cracking, power steering pump is ready to go, front and rear suspension is shot. What's up with that???!!!


----------



## Kwalsh24 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Hey all, I just picked me up a 00 golf, having slight transmission issues, figured I would try changing the Tranny fluid to see if it helps or not. I was just questioning tho, I have looked around on this site and I have seen some users using Mobil 1 Synthetic, Armsoil and then some using Valvoline non synthetic, My question is which way should I go? The car has 290k on it.... So I was just wondering can i go regular blend or should I just stick with synthetic?


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Kwalsh24)*

For the last two post:
The jetta that needs a valve body, I have one at home I'll sell for cheap if you need it let me know. Stick with the VW, they are good cars, there are a few bads ones in the bunch depending on what day of the week they were assembled in mexico but overall they will be reliable, I just drove my 02 TDI from TX to NORTHERN CA and back w/ 199k. 
As for the last post, the only transmission fluids you can use are vw mineral fluid from the dealer at $15-20 a QT or Pentosin from Germany which is the same stuff for around ten per qt, you can find it at ETYparts.com, world impex, pap-parts, mjmautohaus, etc etc


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Kwalsh24)*

I echo what the last poster said, stick with the OEM stuff. Expensive but that's what you should use.
Whew, with 290k I'd definitely do it. Don't forget to change the filter and make sure the magnets are cleaned too.


----------



## Kwalsh24 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (rennwerkes)*

Okay so here is what the tranny is doing... 
I have compared it to my dad 02 TDI auto BTW....
Under acceleration the tranny seems to struggle, engine reves up a bit more than what my dads car does under acceleration, then when it goes to shift into 2nd it doesnt grab the gear and revs, i let off the acceleration and it shifts and i carry on, 3rd and 4th seem to work okay?
I have yet gotten the time to hook the car up to a code scanner to see if there are any hidden codes stored from the tranny, i hope to do that this weekend... School has kinda been getting in the way the past 2 weeks but i have been itchin to get into this car.... its been sitting in the garage for 2 weeks now since i bought it....
Anyhow....
I just wanted to "test" with cheap fluid incase the tranny is dead, I dont want to put good fluid in just to find out the tranny is shot and waste the fluid... I was going to change the filter out and re-use it if the tranny is shot as it shouldnt gum all up in the short time fram i would be testing for.... There are no other suplements other than the rip off stuff from VW or the imported stuff? Whats goin on with people using amsoil and V?
What ya all think?

_Modified by Kwalsh24 at 10:34 PM 9-25-2008_


_Modified by Kwalsh24 at 11:05 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Kwalsh24)*

You'd probably be better off using the correct fluid. Not sure if you'd be doing more damage using "cheap" fluid because there's no such thing as cheap fluid if the trans calls for lifetime fluid.
You might want to give AutoRx a try. Definitely NOT snake oil. Patented stuff and if you go to their site Auto-rx.com you'll see alot of info. There's alot of discussion on it also and most of it positive. 
Seems like the transmissions gum up and this will hopefully remove it. Figure $20 isn't that much to give it a try.
I've use it in all my car motors and have had very nice results.


----------



## Kwalsh24 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (rennwerkes)*

Okay, I'll take a look into it... now i just gotta see where the heck i can get fluid for this tranny other than dealership.... I am in Canada so that could be a trick


----------



## Kwalsh24 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Kwalsh24)*

Okay so I changed the tranny fluid today and well I have slight improvement. The tranny now shifts fine from 1-2-3-4 (prior shifting from 1st to 2nd would be a problem, 2nd would not engage) but the only issue i have now is that the tranny seems so "slip" from a standstill to 1st. The car will rev up to about 1500rpm moving slowly and then jerk and take off.... I am hoping that maybe with the new fluid that it will clean this problem up... perhaps its a sticky valve? I may toss in some Auto-Rx tranny cleaner and see if this helps....
Do you guys have any other sugestions? 



_Modified by Kwalsh24 at 7:30 PM 9-27-2008_


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Kwalsh24)*

At least that's "some" good news.
Throw in some AutoRX and see if it helps. If it doesn't, you're only out $20.
After the AutoRx has run it's cycle, take out as much fluid as possible and put in fresh fluid. I'm sure the fresh fluid alone will help since some fresh fluid has already done some good in your trans. See if you can find a shop that has that machine that removes fluid as it puts in fresh fluid. It might cost you a little bit but it gets out alot of the old fluid.
Don't forget that you may need to remove some trans fluid before putting in the AutoRx. You've got to retain the proper level of fluid in your trans.
I'll probably be adding AutoRx to my trans next weekend so I'll post back how that goes.


----------



## Kwalsh24 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (rennwerkes)*

Today I dropped the pan, cleaned it (there was a bit of slug n gunk on the magnet but nothing huge, was expectong more) was relativly clean, changed out the filter&seal along with the pan gastget, and added tranny fluid.... Put the car through gears (even tho it felt like nothing was happening) than took her for a drive.... At the start there wasnt much improvment but after a few min of driving the transmission shifted better minus the slipping from a stand still....
I was reading on the AutoRX site and it states to disconnect the innercooler for the transmission and let that cycle the old fluid out after you have put new trans fluid in? Is that possible on these cars? I know there is a cooler on top of the transmission but it just connects to the Rad lines? How would this let any transmission fluid out? Would it be safe to keep my new filter after doing this process?
Taken from the Auto-RX site....

For Do-It-Yourself Mechanics Only (technical expertise required)
If you are willing to do it yourself here's our recommendation. Install 6 oz's of Auto-RX and run 1000-1500 miles to clean the transmission.
THEN drop pan, change filter, reinstall. Measuring the old fluid in pan into a milk bottle type container, install that amount of new ATF back into transmission. Disconnect BOTH ATF cooler lines at radiator and place a container or pan under each line end (helps to have an assistant). Start engine, shut down after 1 or 2 quarts have come out one of the lines. Refill exact amount of fresh fluid in transmission (this keeps air out of the system).
Start engine again and repeat until clean fluid is coming out of cooler line. This is messy and time consuming but will purge all old ATF from transmission and torque converter. Reinstall cooler lines and start car, cycle through gears, place in park and check level per owners manual. Check for leaks. Top up as necessary after driving and heated up. Don't overfill.
You just safely flushed the whole system, no T-TEC $ cost and Auto-RX has removed the dirt and contamination from your transmission.


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Kwalsh24)*

Amazing what clean fluid can do for a "lifetime" transmission!








The lines going into your radiator are actually using part of the radiator as a cooler for the transfluid. So one line is the inlet and the other is the outlet. 
Personally, I'd feel better if a shop does it but it's possible to do as a DIY.


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Kwalsh24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kwalsh24* »_
I was reading on the AutoRX site and it states to disconnect the innercooler for the transmission and let that cycle the old fluid out after you have put new trans fluid in? Is that possible on these cars? I know there is a cooler on top of the transmission but it just connects to the Rad lines? 


This is not possible with the coolers that VW automatics use, as coolant is passed through the heat-exchanger on top of the transmission, not ATF. 
Other types of automatic transmissions pass ATF directly through separate channels on the radiator, which is the procedure that the AutoRx site is describing.


----------



## Kwalsh24 (Aug 7, 2002)

WHen i read that I was like... what the hell... There is no way there is tranny fluid in there, ottawise there would be fluid running throughout the cooling system. I know I let the pan drain for half a dahy and then lowered it and continued to let it drain, mind you having the oil jut sit in the bottom ofn the pan and lowering it kinda makes the draining process halt till you actually lower the pan so who knows how much old fluid was still in the tranny, I am hoping that the new fluid helps clean the tranny up, and perhaps have it change from N to 1st better over time.... I am going to order some of that Auto-RS for the engine and tranny for this setup and see what happens... car is due for an oilchange so i was thinkin bout doing both cleaners while I am ordering


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (Kwalsh24)*

I guess my assumption was wrong!








The problem with most auto transmissions is that there's ALOT of fluid left over in the torque converter.


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (rennwerkes)*

That's right - I think you can get at most ~3L out of the transmission when you drop the pan, while the full fluid capacity is about 6L, so several changes are necessary to flush out all of the old fluid with these transmissions.


----------



## rennwerkes (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (herb2k)*

Folks, I hope somebody will chime in on this question. I've asked it before but never got a decent answer.
For a 1.8 Jetta III, can someone tell me how their shift points are? Maybe mine is just shifting normally???


----------



## chiraz (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (quickautotech)*

do u still have the valve body,how much u want for it and what was the mileage on the tranny u took it from.reply to. [email protected] checking its for an 02 jetta 1.8turbo right?
thanks.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (chiraz)*

I had avoided changing fluid and filter on my 2001 Jetta VR6 for a couple years, just because I was worried about being able to get it filled up correctly. It always seemed to bother me leaving it in that long, but I didn't want to pay the dealer all those $$$, so I left it alone.
I finally had a leak on the drain plug after 132K miles and decided it was time to try the fluid/filter change myself, and it was pretty easy. I used an infrared thermometer to make sure the temperature was correct. Probably cost me about $90 for filter,gasket and Pentosin and Febi fluid. I ended up not buying enough fluid of 1 brand and had to buy some local of the other.
The pan and magnet had very little debris, and the old filter and fluid actually wasn't too bad visually. 
The car seems to drive just fine the last two thousand miles with no issues, so hopefully it will keep on going for several more years.
The DIY instructions helped a lot!



_Modified by randyvr6 at 7:31 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (randyvr6)*

bump for a good thread and because noobs are asking this question again.


----------



## SuperMechanic (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (start2fab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *start2fab* »_For Posterity's sake...
I drained 3.8 quarts of VW ATF and refilled with 4 quarts of Mobil 1 Synthetic ATF. I plan to do this every 20k miles or so.
I'd like to know just how special VW's ATF really is. If Mobil 1 ATF works for me for many miles, it will confirm what I suspect... if it hoses my Tip, it'll just be a good excuse to do the R32 M6 and diff project

















_Modified by pairojugs at 4:58 AM 9-13-2005_

It's pretty special stuff... some of the fluids have a whole bunch of different numbers indicating they change properties in a slew of different situations.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: 160,000 miles later...*

and three drain & refills, my 01M is still going. I hope it will last to at least 250,000 miles.


----------



## aby (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (Cadenza_7o)*

Pentosin ATF1 is available for local pickup in richmond va at the following address-
6017 West Broad Street Richmond VA 23230 804-285-5960 
The fluid costs $12.5 per quart and you need 4 quarts.
The filter kit of jetta comes for 
$22 and that was available as well at the above address..

Their online address is http://www.bap-geon.com


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (aby)*

Here is another site with complete kits available with instructions. Maybe some one already posted this, but this thread is 15 pages long already.
http://www.blauparts.com/prodd...A1012


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (aenima11)*

Pretty sure I lost my transmission today, its making a really loud tap grinding noise at stoplights and engine is louder then usual when on freeway, does anyone know where I can get a GOOD RELIABLE Rebuilt, NEW or perhaps used Automatic Transmission, what is the trans code for a 02 jetta, like a fdb or something like that?















CAR IS LOCATED IN Los Angeles at the moment, looking for something local or I can have it shipped. 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hans57 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (Cadenza_7o)*

It is actually nice to see one post with the auto still going. How many trans fluid changes have this car seen in total?
After reading this forum it seems as though there is no help for the 01m, but perhaps there is with proper care and feeding. 
Mine has 157K and still shifts good with the exception of a kind of sliding into third gear. Does your do that too?
Waiting to see my future.........


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (hans57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hans57* »_It is actually nice to see one post with the auto still going. How many trans fluid changes have this car seen in total?
After reading this forum it seems as though there is no help for the 01m, but perhaps there is with proper care and feeding. 
Mine has 157K and still shifts good with the exception of a kind of sliding into third gear. Does your do that too?
Waiting to see my future.........

157k... that's good. Have you done any filter change and drain/refill? It may help fix the slipping.


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (Cadenza_7o)*

Not sure on the fluid changes just got the car about 5k miles ago. Transmission shifts fine pretty sure its the torque convertor, transmission looks like it was rebuilt at some point since it looks new from the outside, anyone know where I can get a good rebuilt or used torque convertor?


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (quickautotech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickautotech* »_Not sure on the fluid changes just got the car about 5k miles ago. Transmission shifts fine pretty sure its the torque convertor, transmission looks like it was rebuilt at some point since it looks new from the outside, anyone know where I can get a good rebuilt or used torque convertor? 




If your converter is toast your going to need a trans also. I've not seen a trans survive a converter failure...
Lots of broken parts going through there= bad. Cooler lines need flushed, cooler as well.
If all ya do is toss a converter in there good luck..


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (zukgod1)*

have the update for you guys, turns out the noise was coming from a broken flexplate that was pretty much cracked all the way through, another thing I noticed was dextron 3 was used in the last trans. Went ahead and got a new used trans and flushed it w/ pentosin atf1 and car is back on the road $1650 later.







173k and counting on the miles trans has a 3 month warranty so I will attempt to get around 15k at least on that to make sure its gonna be a good transmission. Does anyone know how much fluid the trans takes w/ the torque convertor full, mechanic that helped me do the job said it takes 3 qts even. I went ahead and added about 10% of a qt on top of that just to be safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: 160,000 miles later... (quickautotech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickautotech* »_have the update for you guys, turns out the noise was coming from a broken flexplate that was pretty much cracked all the way through, another thing I noticed was dextron 3 was used in the last trans. Went ahead and got a new used trans and flushed it w/ pentosin atf1 and car is back on the road $1650 later.







173k and counting on the miles trans has a 3 month warranty so I will attempt to get around 15k at least on that to make sure its gonna be a good transmission. Does anyone know how much fluid the trans takes w/ the torque convertor full, mechanic that helped me do the job said it takes 3 qts even. I went ahead and added about 10% of a qt on top of that just to be safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

3 Qts is w/o the converter. With it requires about 5 Qts. 
Since the trans is already installed, you can do drain & refill to dilute the old fluid. If the filter hasn't been replaced, it'd be good to replace it and clean the inside the pan.
Adjusting for the correct fluid level is a bit tricky... 
1. car must be level
2. trans is warm to 95*F (use infrared thermometer)
3. shift through all gears
4. unscrew the *outer* drain plug and add fluid till it drips
5. screw back the drain plug
*** inside the *outer* drain plug is a vertical tube about 1.75" tall... don't remove that as it holds the fluid.


----------



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Drivbiwire)*

Hey, any chance of re-posting this DIY link for auto trans fluid change? Seems to be down or gone. About to tackle this job on my 2000 Jetta before the tranny starts having problems. Lifetime tranny my @ss!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (filmnoire)*

Here you go...
http://ch4n.com/01m.pdf

Good luck !!!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*UPDATE: Final drive fluid change (New Beetle)*

I've been trying to replace the final drive fluid (gear oil) forever but the procedure provided by the Bentley manual only works for Jettas and Golfs. On the NB, checking the final drive fluid level can't be done w/o removing the turbo-charger (thanks VW!!!). Decided I should tackle this job before a long road trip.

Anyhow, I removed the vertical oil pan (at the back of the tranny) and drill a hole towards the top of the pan so fluid can be pumped in. Gasket surfaces were cleaned and a new gasket installed. Using an gear oil pump, I refilled new gear oil (Redline). You can use an expandable rubber plug to seal up the hole or have a steel nut welded to the back of the pan so a bolt can be used. Btw, after 161k only half (0.40 Qt) of the specified 0.80 Qt remained. Surprised the final drive hasn't exploded. 
Took the car for a 2500 mi trip to Oregon and back. On the way back, the car was driven 12hrs with only a few short stops for gas/bathroom and pictures of the coast. 
Glad to report the Bug is still humming along at 164k on the clock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:21 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## dunkin13 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Final drive fluid change (Cadenza_7o)*

thank you for the post again. I will be attempting this soon. Have 150K been wanting to do this for awhile just have not, time to do it.


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Final drive fluid change (dunkin13)*

I'm looking for a good differential and also a at cooler for a fdb automatic 1.9 trans if anybody has one shoot me a email [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Final drive fluid change (quickautotech)*

Hi everyone, can someone post the ATF fluid change for the 09A 6 speed. The pics on the post are all gone now that im ready to change the fluid and filter. Thanks everybody


----------



## checo0292 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

What are the metal things? spacers? where they go? i just bought a trans. kit but it was only the gasket and the filter?








plus the filter that i have when u put it to the trans. is just falling down!
do you had the same trouble?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (checo0292)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checo0292* »_What are the metal things? spacers? where they go? i just bought a trans. kit but it was only the gasket and the filter?








plus the filter that i have when u put it to the trans. is just falling down!
do you had the same trouble?

Yes, they're spacers that go onto the pan gasket. The filter has a rubber o-ring that holds it up. Must be replaced as well.


----------



## checo0292 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*

Oh ok! i bought the trans kit at Auto parts but the spacer didnt come with it.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (checo0292)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checo0292* »_Oh ok! i bought the trans kit at Auto parts but the spacer didnt come with it.









You can just reuse the old ones when you remove the gasket. They just keep you from overtightening the gasket.


_Modified by randyvr6 at 3:33 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## Bigshankhank (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote »_Here you go...
http://ch4n.com/01m.pdf

Good luck !!!


This .pdf refers to the tdi transmission, any chance this procedure works for, say, a '97 cabrio 2.0l? I don't want to order the wrong parts. 
Thanks


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

Just re-read the writeup and found what could be a typo. He states 4.5 liters were used to refill the trans after dropping the pan and changing the filter. That's way too much fluid for a service refill. 3-3.5 liters is about the maximum it will take to refill to spec. If you insist on putting 4 or more liters in it, I'd highly recommend putting a very clean pan under the trans pan when you go to check the level because you will have a whole lot of (expensive) fluid coming out. Just rebottle it and save it for the next change. lol. I know this because the first time I changed the fluid in my VW, I put in 4 liters and probably lost a good portion of a liter to the floor when I checked the level. I wasn't expecting so much to come out and had a very expensive sheen on my garage floor. So now I just put in 3 liters and adjust it from there. I usually put 3.5-ish liters back in.



_Modified by slowbluVW at 1:05 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (slowbluVW)*

3-3.5L is correct.


----------



## frey7190 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (DaFabolous2.0)*

Help me guys! I did my sister a favor and did her tranny filter and fluid change.. 
Her symptoms were that the car delayed like no other from one gear to another. So I thought it was a clogged filter so I went ahead and swapped it out with an OEM one. I also bought Valvoline Dex/merc syn fluid from kragen and realized after I had swapped the filter out that after my jetta warmed up and the VAG said I was at operating temperature I was only able to fill it 1.5qts before it overfilled.. I thought that was extremely weird! 
After I had done all that and put everything away, I took the car out for a drive, and oddly it still had this delay! 
4 months later, and still dealing with clunking, she is ready to sell it because she is fed up with it. (she thinks its going to break or something and leave her stranded.) 
What can I do to fix this problem for her?? Is there a fix??


----------



## citycollegebooks (Apr 25, 2010)

Have 1998 Jetta w/ 128K. Last 28K have been heavy duty hauling books around NYC and NE area. Tranny has never been touched (for all the talk on here of lifetime being BS, that ain't bad!) . Is there anyone here who would agree that it is not worth touching this thing at this point? Have have read elsewhere that fluid change can cause unslipping tranny to slip. What about sunk costs of $300 in time/money? Wouldn't it be prudent maybe to just save this toward cost of replacement or new car? Interested to hear what folks think. Is it really worth doing this on a 13 yo car?

_Modified by citycollegebooks at 10:32 PM 4-24-2010_


_Modified by citycollegebooks at 10:45 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## cadiz (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (citycollegebooks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *citycollegebooks* »_Have 1998 Jetta w/ 128K. Last 28K have been heavy duty hauling books around NYC and NE area. Tranny has never been touched (for all the talk on here of lifetime being BS, that ain't bad!) . Is there anyone here who would agree that it is not worth touching this thing at this point? Have have read elsewhere that fluid change can cause unslipping tranny to slip. What about sunk costs of $300 in time/money? Wouldn't it be prudent maybe to just save this toward cost of replacement or new car? Interested to hear what folks think. Is it really worth doing this on a 13 yo car?

_Modified by citycollegebooks at 10:32 PM 4-24-2010_

_Modified by citycollegebooks at 10:45 PM 4-24-2010_

Most of us get paranoid while reading the posts and about possibly damaging the transmission fluid. I say, you have to go with what your gut tells you, and the condition of the car.
I have a 2001 Jetta 2001 GLX VR6, and 143k miles, I did a lot of reading , and last weekend I changed the tranny filter and fluid. It was not that bad, as long as you follow the instructions in the DIY's you will be fine. In addition, I put in 4.5 liters of Mobil ATF 1 synthetic fluid.
Just because they say the fluid is for lifetime, it does not mean it does not get dirty, mine was dirtier than cleaner. I say drive it another 20k miles and change the fluid and filter, and do it without fear. I do recommend to check the tranny fluid temp using VAG-COM, while is at over 90 degrees, then check if it drips out of the pan filler, mine was not dripping, but it was about 1-2 inches away from dripping, I put in a nail to measure it, so i left it at 4.5 liters, car is running fine, the reason I changed it was because in the morning, the stick shift would not move to N, had to wait for about 1 min, and after that it was fine.
I used this great DIY to do my transmission
http://ch4n.com/01m.pdf
thanks to the author, and again, at about 120k to 150k you should change tranny fluid and filter, regarding the fluid, I used the Mobil 1 ATF synthetic, mainly because it meets the specs required by VW, and Mobil is a BIG company, they can not afford to put out a bad product.
good luck.


----------



## cadiz (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (frey7190)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frey7190* »_Help me guys! I did my sister a favor and did her tranny filter and fluid change.. 
Her symptoms were that the car delayed like no other from one gear to another. So I thought it was a clogged filter so I went ahead and swapped it out with an OEM one. I also bought Valvoline Dex/merc syn fluid from kragen and realized after I had swapped the filter out that after my jetta warmed up and the VAG said I was at operating temperature I was only able to fill it 1.5qts before it overfilled.. I thought that was extremely weird! 
After I had done all that and put everything away, I took the car out for a drive, and oddly it still had this delay! 
4 months later, and still dealing with clunking, she is ready to sell it because she is fed up with it. (she thinks its going to break or something and leave her stranded.) 
What can I do to fix this problem for her?? Is there a fix?? 

I am not sure if you have moved on with this problem, but when you drained the fluid originally, did you unscrew the red plastic lever that is in the tranny pan?, this red plastic screw, is in the same path as the main pan hex screw, if you only took out the pan fluid hex screw, then you did not drain the whole pan fluid.
I suggest you repeat the procedure and make sure you drain everything, this time measure how much it drains out. I just did my transmission fluid and filter and I put in 4.5 liters, and I did use the VAG-COM at 90 degrees.
This is a great DIY for the 2001 jetta VR6 GLX
http://ch4n.com/01m.pdf
good luck


----------



## cadiz (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (slowbluVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowbluVW* »_Just re-read the writeup and found what could be a typo. He states 4.5 liters were used to refill the trans after dropping the pan and changing the filter. That's way too much fluid for a service refill. 3-3.5 liters is about the maximum it will take to refill to spec. If you insist on putting 4 or more liters in it, I'd highly recommend putting a very clean pan under the trans pan when you go to check the level because you will have a whole lot of (expensive) fluid coming out. Just rebottle it and save it for the next change. lol. I know this because the first time I changed the fluid in my VW, I put in 4 liters and probably lost a good portion of a liter to the floor when I checked the level. I wasn't expecting so much to come out and had a very expensive sheen on my garage floor. So now I just put in 3 liters and adjust it from there. I usually put 3.5-ish liters back in.

_Modified by slowbluVW at 1:05 PM 2-12-2010_

Mine took 4.5 liters


----------



## VWvr6Trev (Nov 2, 2008)

*02 vw jetta trans*

Hi guys i really need help here please i just changed the valve body on my 02 jetta 2.0l auto. due to a bad shift solenoid and replaced the auto trans fuild and filter the car has 120k miles and i dont think its ever been chnaged beofor i put everything back together now my trans slips. could this be because of the new oil??


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

1st it would be more appropriate to start a thread with your problem rather than posting your off topic question in this thread.

But anyway....

Why would you change your valve body when all you needed was a solenoid? 

I would blame either low fluid, or problem with valve body.


----------



## MrSafety (Apr 14, 2011)

*... Senior DIYer-"Wrencher"... Doing Homework before Servicing Well "01M" Transmission*

Yes, I'm proud to be a "Newbie" on this FORUM/Sub-Forum and picked this THREAD to get started.
I'm somewhat new to serious DIYer "Wrenching" on VW(s).
Some serious work on my Daughter-N-Law's 1995 2.0L gas Jetta!
My project since last summer has been my Son's 2002 1.9 ALH TDI...
*Performed*: Successful Timing Belt & serpentine/H2O pump/ both tensioner(s) / intake cleanup/BarBQ!
Performed "brain surgery" on IP to free-up a frozen QA servo!

*NEXT I WANT TO DO A THOROUGH SERVICE ON THE 2002 TDI JETTA's WELL "01m" TRANSMISSION!*
And I want to "FLUSH" it thoroughly but NOT remove the Valve Body.
I already have purchased one of the 2 "banjo-bolts" that fasten the tranny-cooler/heater down...
and I have modified it such that it is now a flushing adapter with barbed tip!
Some of you probably see where I'm going with this.
*Q1 - Does anyone know which of these fittings is the "pressure-out" from the tranny's pump?*
I'm open to any suggestions and/or changes as to how I should proceed.
I want to end up removing as much of the fluid as "practicable" (~5.5 liters?) and 
was thinking of also using cheaper fluid initially to "FLUSH" the tranny... 
before finally putting back and topping off with PENTOSIN ATF1
*I'm particularly interested in any ideas as to what sequence is best as you perceive this project might go down. *
I'm even open to the notion of a 2nd flush adapter "banjo-bolt" SO that I can flush using two external hoses... 
IF that is really necessary !
Out of here or you'll think I have a run-a-way mouth!
I like color to show emphasis!
Sam


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

The problem with doing an external flush is that you are not changing the filter or cleaning out the pan. IMO, both of those are important.


----------



## MrSafety (Apr 14, 2011)

*... "TOTAL" / "FULL" transmission service means everything... except for removal of internal parts!*



randyvr6 said:


> The problem with doing an external flush is that you are not changing the filter or cleaning out the pan.
> IMO, both of those are important.


Randy,
Thanks for your response... and sorry I did not make it clear that:
(a) I have already purchased a standard OE parts transmission service kit...
(b) and thus I'm planning to replace the filter etc., but...
(c) I'm looking for ideas/opinions from others as to what might be the best 
sequence for:
(1) changing the filter,
(2) draining, inspecting and cleaning the pan
(3) flushing the torque converter using my "FLUSH" adapter
AND I trust you can appreciate, there are numerous options as to the sequence
for doing these... and I had hoped others who have much more knowledge of and 
experience with the "O1M" might throw in their ideas!

Years ago, when I first faced a similar task with a 1967 FWD Olds Toronado,
to get the fluid out of the torque converter I ended up simply, disconnecting 
the cooler line and let the transmission's pump purge any fluid that remained
after dumping the pan and changing the filter.
If I can remember, I then put in the new filter and a full charge of cheap fluid 
which I ran for a couple days... and then changed the filter again and put in 
the best fluid I could identify as appropriate! 
I think the Olds Toronado tranny's TorqueConverter alone held 
6 quarts of fluid... 10 or 11 total!... 
but that was when fluids were a lot cheaper relatively speaking !
Thanks,
Sam Ross


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

when I do a flush on these I hook a fitting to both ends with a machine so I dont know which is pressure. It'll only take a minute for you to figure it out. Just hook up your fitting and start the car. If it makes a huge mess then you got the wrong one.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Sam, 

Must have misunderstood you, It sounds like you are much thorough than I was. 

I just drained and dropped the pan, changed the filter, and filled her up. I knew I wasn't getting the fluid out of the torque converter, but figured what I did change was much better than nothing. I have owned the car since it was new, and didn't do the change until 133K. I just turned 200K a couple weeks ago with the original 01M, and just that one fluid/filter change :beer:


----------



## MrSafety (Apr 14, 2011)

*... "machine"...?*



CoolAirVw said:


> When I do a flush on these I hook a fitting to both ends with a *machine *so I dont know which is pressure.
> It'll only take a minute for you to figure it out.
> Just hook up your fitting and start the car.
> If it makes a huge mess then you got the wrong one.


Richard,
Thank you for your response... and after reading in your profile about your "Interests:" and "Occupation:" 
I had hoped you would comment.
Can you expand on the "machine" you refer to above... 
is this what I suspect it might be...
a specialized piece of equipment designed to somehow "power flush" a transmission...
much the same as power flushing a brake's hydraulic system?
I think I get your caution about my making a mess... but rest assured, 
I will have a hose attached to my DIYer "banjo-bolt" flushing adapter! 
Counting the $10 spent at the machinist's shop, I have ~$20 invested !
Sam


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

MrSafety said:


> Richard,
> Thank you for your response... and after reading in your profile about your "Interests:" and "Occupation:"
> I had hoped you would comment.
> Can you expand on the "machine" you refer to above...
> ...


You do realize we've allready been conversing because you e-mailed me directly?

The only "expansion" I can do on the "machine" is that it automates the process of exchanging the fluid, just as you are trying to do manually. There is no "flushing" or extra cleaning from the machine, despite the fact that its usually called a "flush". It simply exchanges the fluid just like if you held a cooler line in a bucket and started the engine and added fluid at the same rate it was pumped out of the line. 

The "mess" comment was because if you hook to the wrong one it'll jet out the other one. You could make another fitting then hook to both lines and you've got it made.


----------



## 01jettie (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a current DIY for this? I believe that I checked all the links and all were bad. Jetta has 112k on it with no change yet. Want to do this this friday if I have the day off, but need to make sure I understand what to do.


----------



## MrSafety (Apr 14, 2011)

01jettie said:


> Does anyone have a current DIY for *this*?
> I believe that I checked all the links and *all were bad*.
> Jetta has 112k on it with no change yet.
> Want to do this this Friday if I have the day off,
> but need to make sure I understand what to do.


"01Jettie",
Contact me via direct Email and I'll see what I can give you from my eBahn manual!
I'm assuming by "*this*" you mean you want to do a filter + fluid change... 
and would like to try and flush at least some of the fluid from the torque converter. 
"All were bad"!?
Sam


----------



## 01jettie (Jul 26, 2011)

mrsafety, sent you a message


----------



## 01jettie (Jul 26, 2011)

by the way the car I have is the 01 2.0 gls with the AEG and 4speed auto, anyone able to give any info into this?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Update link...*

FYI...

For those of you looking for the link to the DIY for the 01M tranny, here it is...

http://pics.tdiclub.com/members/dri... 4 Speed Automatic Fluid change Procedure.pdf


----------



## DesertVR6 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cadenza_7o said:


> This link should be made a sticky! http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users...e.pdf


This link is toast.


----------



## Adam Worth (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah...the link does not work. Can you repost it?Maybe you got the URL wrong.
Thanks a lot!
______________
Adam Worth
pneu hiver
alignement roue


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

DesertVR6 said:


> This link is toast.


See the post above yours... or go to my 1st post on the 1st page for the same link. 

It works.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Just did my daughter's Mk IV over the weekend. I measured and drained out about 2.5 quarts. The kit I bought had 3 quarts of Synthetic Dexron III H (made in Germany). Put 2.5 quarts back in, but it was not enough. Advance auto said its a 3.2 quart capacity for a filter and fluid change, so I bought one more quart of import fluid. The fluid that came out did not look very good. Car had 194,097 miles on it. This was the first time its been changed. Then she drove it back to Kansas City.
I found no shavings or filings on the magnet. There was a fine gray sludge that I cleaned out.

Next month I do the other daughter's 1999 wolfsburg, that Jetta only has 84,794 on it.
Trying to be a little bit more "preventative" on the maintenance on that one.


----------



## 9elf (May 19, 2011)

*More on Trans Fluid: to change or not to change? That is the question.*

This info comes from the "Car Dr." at WOR Radio (AM) in NYC. On a high mileage auto trans he does not recommend a complete flush for reasons already stated. He says to pull the drain plug and drain it all. Whats in the torque converter will not drain. Fill it up and drive about 2-300 miles. The new ATF has detergent additives that will loosen up more dirt. Now drop pan, clean, renew filter and fill her back up. Drive to the flush shop and now do the flush. He says that when a high mileage trans gets a flush it theoretically has 100% new oil with all its detergents working to free up any gunk in the trans.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

9elf said:


> This info comes from the "Car Dr." at WOR Radio (AM) in NYC. On a high mileage auto trans he does not recommend a complete flush for reasons already stated. He says to pull the drain plug and drain it all. Whats in the torque converter will not drain. Fill it up and drive about 2-300 miles. The new ATF has detergent additives that will loosen up more dirt. Now drop pan, clean, renew filter and fill her back up. Drive to the flush shop and now do the flush. He says that when a high mileage trans gets a flush it theoretically has 100% new oil with all its detergents working to free up any gunk in the trans.


Ask 1000 people and you will get 1000 different answers. Point being, what is the credibility of the people your getting your answers from. 

Point being.. just cuz the guy has a radio show doesn't mean he knows anything. He could have been a General repair mechanic forever and refer all his transmission specific work to a transmission specialist.

A Local shop owner here in Kansas City named Doug Stoll and was president of ASA (automotive service association), and he had a radio show here. His shop did minor services and leak repairs but any "functional" problem he either sublet to our shop or just simply refered the customer to our shop. Point being him and his mechanic "crew" had very little knowledge of the internal workings and controls so they didn't feel comfortable diagnosing them.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*01M... 204xxx miles*

Just an update... 

I'm about to do a filter & ATF change on my 01M which currently has 204xxx miles. This would be the fourth filter/ATF change. Hard to believe I bought the car almost 12 years ago. 

Hope everyone's 01M is still rolling. 

200k in April


----------



## octaviavenezuela (Mar 11, 2007)

*comment*

Hi. Just bought a new Octavia auto transmission two liters engine. 

Last owner toll me he never serviced the automatic transmission. So my question on 125.000 miles is to change the fluid or not, someboby on other forum toll me that is too late (?) That the clutch material is "suspended" on oil and any new oil is missing it, with the risk of future slips. 

Any advice? 

Cheers 

SV


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

octaviavenezuela said:


> Hi. Just bought a new Octavia auto transmission two liters engine.
> 
> Last owner toll me he never serviced the automatic transmission. So my question on 125.000 miles is to change the fluid or not, someboby on other forum toll me that is too late (?) That the clutch material is "suspended" on oil and any new oil is missing it, with the risk of future slips.
> 
> ...


 
it is never too late, when you do change oil and filter do another after month/two of driving just fluid flush this way you will get rid as much of old oil as possible


----------



## octaviavenezuela (Mar 11, 2007)

paul99 said:


> it is never too late, when you do change oil and filter do another after month/two of driving just fluid flush this way you will get rid as much of old oil as possible


 Well Paul99 thanks for the tips. just now on oil change, writhing from mobile phone! 

Give me a pair of hours for results 

thanks again 

Alvaro


----------



## mgv99 (Mar 19, 2013)

*transmission advice*



Cadenza_7o said:


> Holden -
> I've read/heard about that method of exchanging ATF. The cooler these guys are thinking about is the "traditional" radiator type cooler located next to the coolant radiator or somewhere else that has good airflow. Therefore, there're usually 2 hoses (like coolant hoses) between the ATF cooler and the tranny. These lines are what they disconnect to exchange the ATF. But with our 01M, the hoses that you see are actually coolant hoses, not ATF hoses. The ATF itself flows ONLY within the cooler, which is directly bolted on the transmission housing. So technically speaking, the ATF itself never leaves the tranny.
> To get "most" of the old fluid out on our 01M, you simply repeat drain & refill after you've done an ATF & filter change and cleaning the pan. For example, there's 5.3 liters in the tranny. Each time you do a drain & refill, you use 3.0 liters. The tranny now has 56% new and 44% old. Drive it for a week or so and do another drain & refill, now there's 75% and 25% old, which is sufficient if you maintain the tranny on a regular basis.
> AutoRx seems to bring good results so far for those who have used it. I'm considering a "wash & rinse" for my engine & tranny as the car gets closer to 100k.


 Hi, I realize I'm quoting a 10-year-old post, so I hope Cadenza is still on here, but I'm wondering if what is described in this quote is what needs to be done to my transmission. I have an 02 Jetta automatic, 106k miles, never changed transmission fluid, and the transmission is slipping big time but of course never when the mechanic takes it for a spin. I actually brought it back to the VW dealer at 30k because I thought the transmission was jolting between gears, but they simply said it performs according to specifications, so I just figured VWs have ****ty transmissions and this will be my first and last VW. However, I'd like to get another 50k out of it if possible. Maybe 5-10k miles ago it started revving as if in neutral when it should be reversing, mostly when it's been sitting in the cold but not always. Usually I wait it out, going back into park and then reverse again, etc. and get it going within 30 seconds or so. Mechanic checked the fluid level and said it's fine, said he could try replacing the filter but it's expensive and may not fix the problem, so I should wait until it's a bigger problem. Well, the other day it took me like 2 minutes to get it to reverse (I was parked on a hill, and it has always been the worst on hills, but this was ridiculous. Ever since I got the car, for the record, I'm so in danger of hitting the car in front of me when parked on a hill I have to keep one foot on the brake WHILE putting the other on the gas slightly to get it to shift into reverse before I can let off the brake. But VW doesn't think that's a problem, of course). So I've been reading this thread and I see that at minimum I should have the fluid replaced, pan cleaned, and filter replaced. But what's up with this driving it around for a week, then doing it again, and it's STILL not totally clean, and thus in my case where I've never done it before I should maybe do it a THIRD time? Was your post only relevant for manual transmissions instead of automatic, or older cars than 2002? I have no idea what I'll be charged for follow up draining and fluid replacement...twice...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

mgv99 said:


> Hi, I realize I'm quoting a 10-year-old post, so I hope Cadenza is still on here, but I'm wondering if what is described in this quote is what needs to be done to my transmission. I have an 02 Jetta automatic, 106k miles, never changed transmission fluid, and the transmission is slipping big time but of course never when the mechanic takes it for a spin. I actually brought it back to the VW dealer at 30k because I thought the transmission was jolting between gears, but they simply said it performs according to specifications, so I just figured VWs have ****ty transmissions and this will be my first and last VW. However, I'd like to get another 50k out of it if possible. Maybe 5-10k miles ago it started revving as if in neutral when it should be reversing, mostly when it's been sitting in the cold but not always. Usually I wait it out, going back into park and then reverse again, etc. and get it going within 30 seconds or so. Mechanic checked the fluid level and said it's fine, said he could try replacing the filter but it's expensive and may not fix the problem, so I should wait until it's a bigger problem. Well, the other day it took me like 2 minutes to get it to reverse (I was parked on a hill, and it has always been the worst on hills, but this was ridiculous. Ever since I got the car, for the record, I'm so in danger of hitting the car in front of me when parked on a hill I have to keep one foot on the brake WHILE putting the other on the gas slightly to get it to shift into reverse before I can let off the brake. But VW doesn't think that's a problem, of course). *So I've been reading this thread and I see that at minimum I should have the fluid replaced, pan cleaned, and filter replaced. But what's up with this driving it around for a week, then doing it again, and it's STILL not totally clean, and thus in my case where I've never done it before I should maybe do it a THIRD time? Was your post only relevant for manual transmissions instead of automatic, or older cars than 2002? I have no idea what I'll be charged for follow up draining and fluid replacement...twice...*


My transmission is the 01M 4-speed automatic and I've been changing the ATF & filter every 50k. The car currently has 214k. 

If your tranny hasn't had a fluid/filter change, that's the first thing I'd do. You can't drain all the fluid w/o dropping the tranny and removing the torque convertor, so the process described above is the best alternative.


----------



## maticfm (Feb 17, 2014)

*Question*

How old is your Volkswagen?? Beause i called Volkswagen directly and they said its needed ONLY for VW older than 2003. All the newer models are lifetime guaranteed and thats why the transfluid box is completely sealed.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

maticfm said:


> How old is your Volkswagen?? Beause i called Volkswagen directly and they said its needed ONLY for VW older than 2003. All the newer models are lifetime guaranteed and thats why the transfluid box is completely sealed.



"they" say that. "they" also sell lots of failed transmissions that would have lasted longer if the customer would have changed the fluid.

FYI... there are lots of transmission that are the exact same model and part number before 2003 and after 2003. 01m, 09A, 01V ect. There's no difference in a 2002 and a 2003 or a 2004 on the ones I'm thinking of. Point is that your statement is a broad generalization and is inaccurate anyway. 

You said "newer models are "lifetime guaranteed" and they are not. Oh wouldn't it be nice though? Lots of models Vw does call "filled for life" with no service recommendation but you have to understand they want to advertise cars that have "low maintanace" and they can sell folks transmissions if they do fail, so they have everything to gain, by telling their customer that they require no service. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-VW-Lifetime-auto-transmission-fluid-(baloney!!!)

My opinion (after 26 years in the transmission business) is that all transmissions benefit from new fluid and filter. Vw tansmissions work very similar to other automatics, chevy, ford toyota ect. Meaning they have torque converters, clutches, bearings, pumps, electric solenoids ect. So if most makes are recommending services then Vw needs them too.


----------



## VWsince1980 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Not so...*



maticfm said:


> How old is your Volkswagen?? Beause i called Volkswagen directly and they said its needed ONLY for VW older than 2003. All the newer models are lifetime guaranteed and thats why the transfluid box is completely sealed.



Your assertion is equivalent to "Lifetime" brake fluid and engine oil... Heat/Friction regardless of fluid application takes a toll. It is not within the realm of sound car maintenance. 

I just bought my first used VW auto, 1.8T Tip 2004 Jetta Wagon. 117K. Brilliant service records... Blah, Blah, Blah. The first things done immediately were RT6 5/40 for the oil w/NAPA Gold 1191 and a drain/fill of the proper G052990A2 for the tranny. I am on my third drain/fill on the 09A via dilution. All pinky/functions great from the beginning, and I am DAMNED LUCKY. Good PO.
01/08/060, 02/04/000, and 01/04/063 each time I changed the ATF. 02/08/005 for each fill measurement of tranny fluid level each time after adaptation.

No such thing as permanent fluids.


EDIT: First post... Forgot to say how much I have learned here! Lots of good info over the years from here, so I decided to join!


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

Every machine need new fluid.Does not matter whether it's auto tranny,hydrolic press,forklift, etc
Fluid must be changed.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree that the transmission fluid and filter needs to be changed frequently. I say this, but I have only done this once with my tired, old and cranky MK4 with 252k miles and 01M transmission. Last year I needed to replace the transmission oil pan due to rust through. I have just ordered the transmission side cover (just behind front wheel) which is suffering from extreme rust just like the trans pan and is now leaking quite bad. I need to replace this before I run out of fluid and develop other problems. 

01M Fluid, Filter, and Pan change at 232k
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/catronwl/2002MKIVGolfTransPanandOilChange_zpsaf249c5a.jpg

01M Final Drive fluid change
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e...olf Final Drive Fluid and VSS_zpsdqddpcl5.jpg

I have included some past information about my fluid changes with my 01M. I will send along another reply once the new side cover is installed.


----------

